# Dem builds



## wiesbang (20/1/16)

Not sure if there is another thread like this
Show us those builds

Just made this one 6 loops 
3 per side 5wraps each
28g kanthal 3mm dia
1.18 ohm
Wicked zigzag with jap organic cotton

Reactions: Like 24 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (20/1/16)

Awesome and neat build !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sebastian (20/1/16)

Duel coil build
24g Kanthal
10 raps each
.45ohm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/16)

R



ss build in crius 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang (20/1/16)

28g kanthal quad coil

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/1/16)

Fantastic stuff right there @n0ugh7_zw !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/16)

I think young @n0ugh7_zw works for Nedbank with their "ask once" policy... got thrown dead with builds here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/1/16)

Incredible builds there @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/1/16)

a mini #32 clapton in a Goblin mini, no space for a tadpole once the chimney's on.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

*Crius V3 build*
Wire: *Kanthal A1 *_(China Authentic) *| *_Gauge: *24 | *Wraps: *5 Per Coil | *ID: *3MM | *Resistance: *0.24 OHMS | *Power:* 40W-60W*

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

Gee, @n0ugh7_zw , your coils are nothing short of bad ass! Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Gee, @n0ugh7_zw , your coils are nothing short of bad ass! Well done.



thanks @Gizmo I pretty much stole it from @RIEFY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juno (25/1/16)

Some coil porn for all you builders out there...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## OreO (25/1/16)

Tried my hand at this for the first time. 
Definitely not the neatest but i learnt a lot for the next time i attempt this build. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Juno (25/1/16)

Sexy @OreO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/1/16)

*Phenotype L Mini*
Wire: *Kanthal A1 *_(Vapowire) *| *_Gauge: *24 | *Wraps: *6 Per Coil | *ID: *3.5MM | *Resistance: *0.32 OHMS | *Power:* 60W-85W
*

*Sapor*
Wire: *SS316L *_(UD) *| *_Gauge: *24 | *Wraps: *6 Per Coil *(Spaced)* | *ID: *3.5MM | *Resistance: *0.16 OHMS | *Preheat: *200W | *Temp: *245C |* Power: *75W

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (27/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *Phenotype L Mini*
> Wire: *Kanthal A1 *_(Vapowire) *| *_Gauge: *24 | *Wraps: *6 Per Coil | *ID: *3.5MM | *Resistance: *0.32 OHMS | *Power:* 60W-85W
> *
> 
> ...



Mate,
You are a coil building rock star. Awesome. My only complaint is you have now made me realise how kaak my feeble efforts are. Back to the drawing board as they say...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/1/16)

Neal said:


> Mate,
> You are a coil building rock star. Awesome. My only complaint is you have now made me realise how kaak my feeble efforts are. Back to the drawing board as they say...



Thanks for the kind words. 

Look at some of my older posts in this forum  
I've been the maker of many a dodgy coil  

It's like anything new, initially you make crap, until one day you don't  
The main thing is to keep at it, the more you do, the better you'll do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (27/1/16)

Current build in the Billow V2

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (29/1/16)

24g ss and 26g kanthal 3.5mm dia 0.14ohm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO (29/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> 24g ss and 26g kanthal 3.5mm dia 0.14ohm


Thats good going.

Let us know gow it vapes.does the ss bring the resistance down a lot?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (29/1/16)

OreO said:


> Thats good going.
> 
> Let us know gow it vapes.does the ss bring the resistance down a lot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yeah. That size coil on kanthal normally has a resistance of between 0.4-0.8ish iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (29/1/16)

@wiesbang

I thought so. Thanks for sharing looks good to

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (29/1/16)

http://

22g 4mmID 7 wrap @0.28 ohms
On my new double vision rda. 
Also wivked with fibre freaks (my first time using it).
Was tough but managed to wick it eventually. Somewhat used the scottish roll technique. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> 24g ss and 26g kanthal 3.5mm dia 0.14ohm



Without sounding utterly sexist.

I really like that I live in a world where women get as caught up in this nonsense as men do!

Very neat build btw 

SS give such nice crisp flavour, i'm in love with the stuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/1/16)

Heres my SS build with its first rewick. 
The old wicks collected a bunch of caramelised juice, and started to taste a little off. 
No burning at all though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/1/16)

OreO said:


> @wiesbang
> 
> I thought so. Thanks for sharing looks good to
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Basically in terms of resistance. 26G SS316L is about the same as 24G Kanthal A1, 24G SS316L is sorta in between 22G and 20G Kanthal A1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## OreO (29/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Basically in terms of resistance. 26G SS316L is about the same as 24G Kanthal A1, 24G SS316L is sorta in between 22G and 20G Kanthal A1


Awesome thanks for the info man.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

My first SS build

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> My first SS build
> View attachment 44440
> View attachment 44441


Aromamizer verticals. Extremely neat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999 (3/2/16)

0.2Ohm running at 60W. First attempt at this type. Took me 5 builds to get this one















Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/2/16)

Rolled this by hand. No drill just wires attached to a pen so that i have something to turn it with.
Needless to say my thumb is a little sore today lol

24g ss core wrapped in 26g ss
2mm id 4wraps comes in at 0.12ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Rolled this by hand. No drill just wires attached to a pen so that i have something to turn it with.
> Needless to say my thumb is a little sore today lol
> 
> 24g ss core wrapped in 26g ss
> 2mm id 4wraps comes in at 0.12ohms



Nice job girl. 
You've really taken to this coil building thang, like a ducks bum to pond water, ie well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (5/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Rolled this by hand. No drill just wires attached to a pen so that i have something to turn it with.
> Needless to say my thumb is a little sore today lol
> 
> 24g ss core wrapped in 26g ss
> 2mm id 4wraps comes in at 0.12ohms




You have a damn load of patience to hand wrap claptons... let alone stamina lol... putting us to shame here lol. Well done, looks awesome!

PS... ive been too lazy recently to wrap spectacular coils hence avoiding this page haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Rolled this by hand. No drill just wires attached to a pen so that i have something to turn it with.
> Needless to say my thumb is a little sore today lol
> 
> 24g ss core wrapped in 26g ss
> 2mm id 4wraps comes in at 0.12ohms


Wow! I am impressed . How is the ramp up time on that bad girl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (5/2/16)

nice job wiesbang, wrapped my first one by hand, and never again... we need to pif you a drill.
how does that vape with the 26 wrap, must need some mad power to glow it. keen to hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> Wow! I am impressed . How is the ramp up time on that bad girl?


Thanks 
I haven't really tested it as i cut the legs to short so the coil touched the posts and that irritated me lol.
I will make anothet one tonight and let you know how she works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/2/16)

@Silver @Alex Merge with the coil porn thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Rolled this by hand. No drill just wires attached to a pen so that i have something to turn it with.
> Needless to say my thumb is a little sore today lol
> 
> 24g ss core wrapped in 26g ss
> 2mm id 4wraps comes in at 0.12ohms



Thats neat AF! very cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashreeq (5/2/16)

My current build, first Clapton - really loving it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Not sure if there is another thread like this
> Show us those builds
> 
> Just made this one 6 loops
> ...


Interesting,I always have a tuff time w/ sleeper types.How's the Fountain treating you?I think it's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> My current build, first Clapton - really loving it


Nice,I've been on a Clapton craze lately. I find the smaller gauges work best for me (32 over 28g) with a bit faster ramp and EZer to fit, though I still build some (28 over 24g)larger ones.Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> 24g ss and 26g kanthal 3.5mm dia 0.14ohm


Kanthal and SS,You are full of ideas.Let us know how it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq (6/2/16)

kev mac said:


> Nice,I've been on a Clapton craze lately. I find the smaller gauges work best for me (32 over 28g) with a bit faster ramp and EZer to fit, though I still build some (28 over 24g)larger ones.Enjoy!



@kev mac my current is a 24g kanthal inner and 28g SS outter, it vapes great once hot but the ramp up is hella slow, I vape it at 80w all day, the taste is super amazing and the clouds are pretty dense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (10/2/16)

Here is attempt at a helix



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang (10/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 2


----------



## russelwalker88 (25/2/16)

Tricoil of one double twisted 28ga kanthal and two standard 28ga all around 2.5 mm. I aimed for 0.3 ohms to use on my kbox mini and nailed it. The twisted has 1.5 less wraps so they all ramp up not too far apart.



Today I tried my hand at spiral wire and is my favourote coil to date. Its only a single coil cos I didn't make enough of it.

Three 28ga spiral wire 6 wraps at 0.6 ohms






Sent from my GT-S6790 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (25/2/16)

russelwalker88 said:


> View attachment 46692
> 
> Tricoil of one double twisted 28ga kanthal and two standard 28ga all around 2.5 mm. I aimed for 0.3 ohms to use on my kbox mini and nailed it. The twisted has 1.5 less wraps so they all ramp up not too far apart.
> View attachment 46693
> ...


That looks stunning. Well done.
Oh, and most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## russelwalker88 (26/2/16)

Andre said:


> That looks stunning. Well done.
> Oh, and most welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the compliment and welcome. This seems like a nice place to share my obsession.

Sent from my GT-S6790 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/2/16)

Hand twisted 26g 7 wrapped 2.5 ID on a Griffin. 0.21ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (27/2/16)

If you twist premade clapton wire and other stuff together you get some nice results also

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dexter (29/2/16)

Hand twisted 28g, parallel 26g, 2,5mm id.... 0,17 ohms at 65w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor (29/2/16)

Dual parallel 26g + 32g clapton and 26g kanthal!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Ezekiel (29/2/16)

Finally pulled my favourite build of the last month in order to make space for a (TC) cloud-chasing build. Thought I'd share the build because I loved it.

This is a Quad-coil, two coils in series, connected in parallel to the post. 6 wraps each coil, 26 AWG SS 316L at 2.5 mm ID. 0.48 ohms. Mutation X v4.

Filthy build, but it is significant for a single reason: Because of the higher ohms, but still high surface area, you can get absolutely great TC with this build (best I've ever gotten from stainless steel), and fantastic flavour!

In my honest opinion, one of the best TC builds for flavour chasers out there! Not too difficult, likes high power but doesn't chuck as massive clouds as other, more exotic builds, and don't need no fancy wire nor drill yo! Just pure awesome flavour and mostly accurate TC!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/2/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/2/16)

First attempt at alien clapton... 3x26g/32g










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## OreO (29/2/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> First attempt at alien clapton... 3x26g/32g
> 
> View attachment 47034
> 
> ...


Chris that for a first attempt is outstanding. I have tried this and i no how difficult it is. Well done bro. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (29/2/16)

russelwalker88 said:


> View attachment 46692
> 
> Tricoil of one double twisted 28ga kanthal and two standard 28ga all around 2.5 mm. I aimed for 0.3 ohms to use on my kbox mini and nailed it. The twisted has 1.5 less wraps so they all ramp up not too far apart.
> View attachment 46693
> ...


That looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## russelwalker88 (1/3/16)

Alex said:


> That looks amazing.


Thanks. It vapes amazing too. Almost as good as claptons but with the response time of standard micro coils and so far quite resistant to gunk. I now have dual spiral coils in my velocity and that same one relocated to my kanger subtank.

Sent from my GT-S6790 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stucorbishley (2/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Finally pulled my favourite build of the last month in order to make space for a (TC) cloud-chasing build. Thought I'd share the build because I loved it.
> 
> This is a Quad-coil, two coils in series, connected in parallel to the post. 6 wraps each coil, 26 AWG SS 316L at 2.5 mm ID. 0.48 ohms. Mutation X v4.
> 
> ...


Nice one, looks like a really nifty way to get great flavour without going to the hardware store before.. 

Could you elaborate around the relationship between the higher ohms and TC?
I'm running the same mod as you (RX 200) and a griffin rta, dual ss316l (±8 wraps) and getting 0.2Ohms, TC works pretty well - so pretty curious re: what you said..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (2/3/16)

TC measures resistance changes. Larger resistance changes are measured more accurately, which in principle means a mod can make finer adjustments to the power in order to keep the temperature constant (as well as prevent dry hits). For instance, take a look at these two graphs for a) Nickel temp-adjustment and b) Stainless Steel temp adjustment:





Notice how the power and temperature stays constant in the Ni build, whereas it fluctuates in the SS one?

It is one of those things where, once you've experienced accurate temp control, you have trouble working with sub-par TC. Especially on drippers, where the differences are larger. You can really feel the power fluctuating, resulting in a much more bumpy vape or (usually) a slightly aneamic vape.

Now, the resistance changes due to coil heating is greater the higher the initial ohms of the coil. For stainless steel (316L), a 1.0 ohm coil will increase by 0.00088 ohms for every degree Celcius above room temperature. On the other hand, a 0.5 ohm coil will only increase by 0.00044 ohms for every degree Celcius above room temperature, and a 0.1 ohm coil will increase by 0.00009 ohms for every degree Celcius above RT. Therefore, a mod can read the resistance changes for a higher ohm coil much more effectively than a lower ohm coil. In the end it is a play-off between how low you want to go without noticing a distinct change in the TC quality.

Don't get me wrong though - if TC works for you, then it works, and don't bother to change it. I just keep giving up on too low SS coils, so the slighty higher coil (without sacrificing surface area) worked wonders for me! 

I updated my guide (in my signature) last night - somewhere in that wall of text you'll find more on this subject!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## stucorbishley (2/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> TC measures resistance changes. Larger resistance changes are measured more accurately, which in principle means a mod can make finer adjustments to the power in order to keep the temperature constant (as well as prevent dry hits). For instance, take a look at these two graphs for a) Nickel temp-adjustment and b) Stainless Steel temp adjustment:
> 
> View attachment 47152
> View attachment 47153
> ...


Thanks so much, this is great information!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (2/3/16)

stucorbishley said:


> Thanks so much, this is great information!


No problem, hope it helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (2/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> TC measures resistance changes. Larger resistance changes are measured more accurately, which in principle means a mod can make finer adjustments to the power in order to keep the temperature constant (as well as prevent dry hits). For instance, take a look at these two graphs for a) Nickel temp-adjustment and b) Stainless Steel temp adjustment:
> 
> View attachment 47152
> View attachment 47153
> ...



It's for this exact reason I don't use SS in TC. I can feel the mod "pulsing" on and off rapidly trying to maintain the set temperature. 
I don't have this issue with Ti or Ni - thanks @Ezekiel now I know that it's not all in my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (15/3/16)

Hi guys. This is my first clapton coil build. I made the clapton myself and made this beauty



I am quite chuffed with myself

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (15/3/16)

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Hi guys. This is my first clapton coil build. I made the clapton myself and made this beauty
> View attachment 48255
> 
> 
> I am quite chuffed with myself


You have good reason to be chuffed with yourself. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


>




What wire is that ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> First attempt at alien clapton... 3x26g/32g
> 
> View attachment 47034
> 
> ...


Insane.....WHITE HOT !!!!! NICE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What wire is that ?



sanded 22g kanthal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/3/16)

Did some mirror finish 24g dual coils, they came out stunning! 












Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Did some mirror finish 24g dual coils, they came out stunning!



Damn! Those are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Did some mirror finish 24g dual coils, they came out stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many grit you took it up to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> How many grit you took it up to?


1500, was the highest I had laying around

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> 1500, was the highest I had laying around
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Your build is looking neat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Did some mirror finish 24g dual coils, they came out stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, does the polishing make any difference to the coil performance, or just for show ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Looks awesome, does the polishing make any difference to the coil performance, or just for show ?


I can't notice any change in flavour but I'm keen to see if the coils still gunk up that easily or not

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Did some mirror finish 24g dual coils, they came out stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding neat coils @Chris du Toit !
How is the vape?
Explain to us what the sanding does.

Please post pics of your other coil builds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/3/16)

Silver said:


> Outstanding neat coils @Chris du Toit !
> How is the vape?
> Explain to us what the sanding does.
> 
> Please post pics of your other coil builds!


Thanks @Silver 

The process is quite simple, you wrap you coil around the drill bit with the wire caught in the chuck. Wrap it all around with no legs sticking out. You then cut a piece of sandpaper starting from about 250 grit or higher and wrap it around the coil and start spinning moving up in the grit as you go. The higher the grit the smoother the finish will be. I ended with 1500 grit. 

I cannot taste a remarkable change in flavour but I recon they shouldn't gunk up that quick seeing the surface is now much smoother. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Thanks @Chris du Toit 
Very interesting
Let us know if you notice any improvement on the gunking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/3/16)

Mirror clapton... Not bad but would have liked to used 22g parallel instead of 24g. Would have been more raised and flattened with the sanding process. 






Edit: just fired the coil and look at those blues






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Mirror clapton... Not bad but would have liked to used 22g parallel instead of 24g. Would have been more raised and flattened with the sanding process.



Damn! Those are stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (21/3/16)

32G twisted then flattened

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> 32G twisted then flattened


I remember the first time I twisted 32g Kanthal, it was a 0.6 ohm coil in the old Igo-L (remember those @Silver?) The flavour was amazing! Also, 32g isn't the easiest to work with, it's so springy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (21/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I remember the first time I twisted 32g Kanthal, it was a 0.6 ohm coil in the old Igo-L (remember those @Silver?) The flavour was amazing! Also, 32g isn't the easiest to work with, it's so springy



Its actually 3 strands of 32G

Such a mission to work with!! Best thing to do is go over with completed wire with a blowtorch lighter. It takes the springiness away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I remember the first time I twisted 32g Kanthal, it was a 0.6 ohm coil in the old Igo-L (remember those @Silver?) The flavour was amazing! Also, 32g isn't the easiest to work with, it's so springy



I remember the IGO-L very well @BumbleBee ! I still have mine. Havent used it in a while but at the time it was a reliable flavour machine! I think I need to fire it up again and give it some glory. It was the dripper I used to practice coil building on before the Reos. Worked like a charm. (As advised by Andre)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (21/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> First attempt at alien clapton... 3x26g/32g
> 
> View attachment 47034
> 
> ...


Your coil master medal is "very well deserved", well done bud, I can only attempt and hope to just get close to your craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/16)

My builds of the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stevape;) (22/3/16)

Just have to show you guys a build on my Derringer. 30 gauge. braid

ed/plaited by my 8 year old daughter  Vaping becoming a family hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23 (1/4/16)

One strand 26g stainless steel one strand 26g kanthal twisted together comes out at 0.36 ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (2/4/16)

This was my first ever build and it did not come out half bad. I used two strands of 26g Kanthal and twsted it. The build is a dual coil in my new Wotofo Lush. Flavour is quit nice as well. I'm quite chuffed!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (2/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> This was my first ever build and it did not come out half bad. I used two strands of 26g Kanthal and twsted it. The build is a dual coil in my new Wotofo Lush. Flavour is quit nice as well. I'm quite chuffed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a great first build. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (2/4/16)

Did a vertebraid coil tonight... Very good flavour. Came out to 0.25ohm single coil






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenyZA (2/4/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a great first build. Well done.


Thank you so much. I still have a lot to learn but I love the coil building to bits!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (3/4/16)

Simple and beautiful 3mm 6wrap Dual Clapton .45ohms  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (11/4/16)

I have never seen so much awesomeness in one thread. Well done to all the Coil Builders 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

Awwww... i have to get my game waaaaay up. You cats are true artists in this thread. Very much inspired to do good looking builds now.

Only been building a few weeks... Not yet keen to show it off here yet.

Wow. Amazing work. Great thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (11/4/16)

26/32 ID Clapton staged with 26g SS, the mm I/D in the Griffin 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TommyL (11/4/16)

Testing out the geminis deck space 2x 26ga strands fused with 34ga, staged with 26ga

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/4/16)

First time using clapton, came out pretty nice on my Mutation

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vaping Charm (11/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> First time using clapton, came out pretty nice on my Mutation
> View attachment 50931
> View attachment 50932
> View attachment 50933


@Sickboy77

Hi bro. It looks slick. What are your readings on that build? 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

Was a bit stressed so I twisted some wire to ease the nerves.

My first attempt at staged Claptons... will put them in the Tsunami pending your approval...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

First staged Claptons in the Tsunami. WIN. These things kick like nobody's business wow.

Thanks for the inspiration everybody!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit (11/4/16)

my current build

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaping Charm (12/4/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> my current build


@smileykumeenit

This looks really nice. Is there a tutorial on how to build this?   

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (12/4/16)

Vaping Charm said:


> @smileykumeenit
> 
> This looks really nice. Is there a tutorial on how to build this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195




The coil is called a braidator and there are tutorials on the internet. These are difficult to do, as you have to keep the wire in the middle of your braid while braiding the external three or five wires around it. I would suggest to go with the three loop braid to start off with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Charm (12/4/16)

Keith Milton said:


> The coil is called a braidator and there are tutorials on the internet. These are difficult to do, as you have to keep the wire in the middle of your braid while braiding the external three or five wires around it. I would suggest to go with the three loop braid to start off with.


Thanx for the heads up Keith. I'll check it out 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/4/16)

Been playing around with my coil making, first try came out pretty nice @.14ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit (13/4/16)

clean one for y'all #doyouevenbraidbro

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (14/4/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> clean one for y'all #doyouevenbraidbro


Can I ask what gauge wire are you using to braid with?
That coil looks sick!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (14/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Can I ask what gauge wire are you using to braid with?
> That coil looks sick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


For braided wire I guess you can use 28, 30 and 32 Gauge wires, any smaller and it becomes a handful to control.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (14/4/16)

Keith Milton said:


> For braided wire I guess you can use 28, 30 and 32 Gauge wires, any smaller and it becomes a handful to control.



Sorry Keith, I must disagree! I like to do slentre braids, which have one or more cores. I use up to 38g (I need to get finer), but 34g produces a nice result! I feel that anything bigger produces fat and ugly results, because the wire cannot turn around itself as tightly.

I use a Noisey Cricket on the daily, so I need to achieve higher resistances. I have used 3x28g in a 34g 5 loop on the last picture I posted. The first pic I posted is 4x32g cores in a 38g braid. They normally come out at 0.35Ω

On a regular setup, using 32g is cool. And I also like to use 24g cores. 4 wraps come out at 0.15/0.14Ω.

I am #teamsinglecoil and don't really do duals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (14/4/16)

The reason braiding is so easy is because you use finger loops to do it. I hope you've checked YouTube. Build Mode has the video that helped me understand the process. It's not a matter of holding a thin-ass wire, you just hook the loops using the active finger (the one that does the hooking, alternating as you go) and so the thickness of the wire makes no difference in the difficulty of the braid. HOWEVER, the finer the wire, the longer the braid will take, as each respective braid in the chain is going to be smaller and closer, and so will make up less length of the final chain than a thicker wire's braid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (14/4/16)

Did a few builds for a fb comp over the last few days. Here are my favourites

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/4/16)

Did a stitched alien tonight, felt brave and got it on the second try. 

24gx2 core, 28g with 32g centre core alien






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## smilelykumeenit (18/4/16)

32g 5 loop slentre, over 2x 28g cores 8 wraps @ 0.35Ω

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

As to all of the above: DAMN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

Necris said:


> Did a few builds for a fb comp over the last few days. Here are my favourites
> View attachment 51317
> View attachment 51318
> View attachment 51319
> ...


The staged fused claptons look sooooooo killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/4/16)

Gone back to basics on all my builds lately. Simple 3.5mm 9 wrap dual SS build coming out at a healthy .33ohms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yagya (25/4/16)

Thats how i build most of the time..11 wraps on 2.5 ID and also slightly spaced for awesome flavour..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (25/4/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 52435
> 
> View attachment 52436
> 
> Gone back to basics on all my builds lately. Simple 3.5mm 9 wrap dual SS build coming out at a healthy .33ohms.


Love it!!

Edit: Sorry I forgot to ask, what brand of SS wire do you use?

Is that 24ga?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (25/4/16)

If u were referring to mine..then its 26g SS. Very conservative vape if i may call it that..lol..comes in at .32 ohm and vaping at 40-45W.. 
I love the instant ramp up of SS and the flavour is spot-on..just works for me..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (1/5/16)

Just had an idea today and thought I'd bring it to life. A dual coil, acting as a quad coil. Making a dual coil on one side with one wire and a dual coil on the other side, also with one wire. Looks like this. Comes out at 0.36 ohms cold for the whole build. This is 24g SS317L. Ramp up is quick and vaping at 70W. I used 2 x 2mm drill bits to make this.







All wicked up with two strands of cotton bacon on each side. Flavor is full and good and clouds are dense and plenty.






This is definitely a new favorite for me and making good use of the tons of SS317L I have. 

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Awesome @zadiac !

I see 5 coils on the near side
2 on top and 3 below
Am i seeing right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

A very interesting and neat build in deed. Good job there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/5/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @zadiac !
> 
> I see 5 coils on the near side
> 2 on top and 3 below
> Am i seeing right?



You are correct sir. 2 on top and 3 below. They all fire up at the same time. Don't know why I haven't thought of this before. The flavor increase is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

zadiac said:


> You are correct sir. 2 on top and 3 below. They all fire up at the same time. Don't know why I haven't thought of this before. The flavor increase is amazing.



You should do a build tutorial video 

I'm keen on trying this but trying to figure that out makes my brain spaz out completely.

Perhaps if I had some sleep (for the first time in 3 days) the building mechanics might make a bit more sense. HAHAHA!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (1/5/16)

Recent build on the 528 Customs Goon

20ga AN80 staged with 24ga AN80

3.5mm ID. Super low and insanely hot build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (1/5/16)

Petri DotMod v2 build

26-26/40ga NiCr80 fused Clapton with 26ga AN80 stage

0.12ohm and a superb flavour build. Quick ramp up time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Lovely looking builds @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

Very nice builds. Question though, where in SA can you buy coil wire in larger rolls. 10 meters is fine for wire up to 28ga but 32 and finer, you are going to go through so many spools of 10m te practice things like Alien wire its just not funny. I know you can buy the wire pre made but I want to start fiddling with more complicated builds and for that I think I'm going to need A LOT of the finer Gauges. Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Very nice builds. Question though, where in SA can you buy coil wire in larger rolls. 10 meters is fine for wire up to 28ga but 32 and finer, you are going to go through so many spools of 10m te practice things like Alien wire its just not funny. I know you can buy the wire pre made but I want to start fiddling with more complicated builds and for that I think I'm going to need A LOT of the finer Gauges. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check www.lungcandy.com. He sells 36,38 and 40 guage wire in 500ft spools. And the wire is amazing quality . 
Speak to @Maxxis.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

Aah nice... Thank you for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (2/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Aah nice... Thank you for the info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pleasure bud  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/5/16)

OreO said:


> Check www.lungcandy.com. He sells 36,38 and 40 guage wire in 500ft spools. And the wire is amazing quality .
> Speak to @Maxxis.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk





GreenyZA said:


> Aah nice... Thank you for the info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



www.lungcandy.co.za .............. not .com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (2/5/16)

zadiac said:


> www.lungcandy.co.za .............. not .com


Thanks for the correction zadiac  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (2/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (3/5/16)

First fused clapton attempt.

26g kanthal inner strands and 32g kanthal outside.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/16)

WDE said:


> First fused clapton attempt.
> 
> 26g kanthal inner strands and 32g kanthal outside.
> 
> View attachment 53138


Very neat @WDE, is that a Goblin Mini? That's quite a squeeze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (3/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Very neat @WDE, is that a Goblin Mini? That's quite a squeeze.



Thanks, yeah it is a goblin mini. Squeezing was definitely happening. Wish I could tell you what the ID is but it's that little flat-head screwdriver I have lying around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape (4/5/16)

My first Clapton quad build in the griffin...flavour galore! 0.12 ohms at 70w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (10/5/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/5/16)

Why dont you cut the legs rief kaaas lazy nir

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Just had an idea today and thought I'd bring it to life. A dual coil, acting as a quad coil. Making a dual coil on one side with one wire and a dual coil on the other side, also with one wire. Looks like this. Comes out at 0.36 ohms cold for the whole build. This is 24g SS317L. Ramp up is quick and vaping at 70W. I used 2 x 2mm drill bits to make this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still call this dual coil. You are getting the same resistance and ramp up as a dual setup with 15 wraps a side. 

However... Double the wick!!!

Dual WICKING coils. A single coil that takes two wicks. This is pretty damn innovative. I will be messing with this myself.

Damn. You just invented the dual wicked single coil. Watch them go popular and then I will get to say I saw it happen.



EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would still call this dual coil. You are getting the same resistance and ramp up as a dual setup with 15 wraps a side.
> 
> However... Double the wick!!!
> 
> ...



I did call it a dual coil. It's just a dual coil, acting as a quad coil. Doing a straight 15 wraps of 24g wire won't fit in most atties, but this one fits easily even in smaller atties and that's why I designed it.  and yes, of course....double the wick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton (10/5/16)

Staggered Clapton build

0.08 ohms @ 150w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/5/16)

zadiac said:


> I did call it a dual coil. It's just a dual coil, acting as a quad coil. Doing a straight 15 wraps of 24g wire won't fit in most atties, but this one fits easily even in smaller atties and that's why I designed it.  and yes, of course....double the wick!


However you choose to name it, it is a magnificent innovation! I am well impressed. 

It truly is a new concept holding much exciting promise. Right as people are freaking out about American laws you PROVE my point that innovation can be found right here at home.

@method1 look bro we have genius riiiiight here no Americans needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (11/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> However you choose to name it, it is a magnificent innovation! I am well impressed.
> 
> It truly is a new concept holding much exciting promise. Right as people are freaking out about American laws you PROVE my point that innovation can be found right here at home.
> 
> @method1 look bro we have genius riiiiight here no Americans needed.



Hahaha.....ok, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Tried something new today...
Twisted Clapton(32ga + 26ga)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Tried something new today...
> Twisted Clapton(32ga + 26ga)
> 
> View attachment 54343
> ...



Looks good. Hows the vape, flavour, ramp-up. What ohms does it come out to and what setting is your mod dialed to. Give us some info on your nice creation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Looks good. Hows the vape, flavour, ramp-up. What ohms does it come out to and what setting is your mod dialed to. Give us some info on your nice creation


LOL Can`t test it... my griffin is without glass. Will be receiving them on Tuesday and then I can give you some feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (15/5/16)

twisting random wires is fun 
pre-made clapton wire twisted with nichrome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

So I got a glass for my Griffin 25 from a Awesome giy on this forum @NYRAD.
And I thought i would try something new!
24ga SS Twister and flattened.
Single Coil
0.26ohm
Running at 35watt
Ramp up is good
And the flavor..... Ooooo the sweet sweet flavor!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYRAD (16/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> So I got a glass for my Griffin 25 from a Awesome giy on this forum @NYRAD.
> And I thought i would try something new!
> 24ga SS Twister and flattened.
> Single Coil
> ...



@RiaanRed Im glad i could help out boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/5/16)

did a build with ss clapton and single ss wire
dual coil around a 2.4mm bit came to 0.18ohm
excellent flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

One of my staggered fused claptons I built this morning. Using them in the Tornado now. Awesome flavor. Sorry I didn't take pictures of them wicked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

zadiac said:


> One of my staggered fused claptons I built this morning. Using them in the Tornado now. Awesome flavor. Sorry I didn't take pictures of them wicked.


Looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashreeq (18/5/16)

An easy one 
22g kanthal paralleled with 32g/26g clapton. 
Dual coil - 5wraps each @3mm ID
0.10ohm @160w

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Larry (18/5/16)

that is one aesthetically pleasing build @Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashreeq (18/5/16)

Larry said:


> that is one aesthetically pleasing build @Tashreeq


Thanks @Larry, no coil artist but I try to keep it clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (18/5/16)

Did something similar on the TM Squared 0.12






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry (18/5/16)

Looking sick ass tits @Michael the Vapor - if only they could look that way after vaping them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/5/16)

Very nice builds fellas. Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (18/5/16)

This thread delivers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

I also tried 26g Kanthal paralleled with a 32g/26g kanthal. 
I have to say, I am very impressed with the flavor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

Very nice build there @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (1/6/16)

Here is a 4 strand 26ga Stainless twisted. Ramp up is a bit poef but the flavor is on like donkey kong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (1/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Ramp up is a bit poef



Nice build. I love twisted coils. Bet it will be nice at 80w or at least 4.2v

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (1/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Here is a 4 strand 26ga Stainless twisted. Ramp up is a bit poef but the flavor is on like donkey kong.
> View attachment 56183
> View attachment 56184
> View attachment 56185
> View attachment 56186


Nice work there bru! Maybe try push the watts up a hit and that should fix the ramp up time. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (4/6/16)

Ok so I was bored and paralleled some 22ga Kanthal with 26ga Kanthal and the ramp up is epic, the flavour is the best i have tasted but it "eets" the juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (5/6/16)

26ga Stainless 3 strands twisted times 2, flattened and made into a Zipper.
But the amps is running at 26A at 80watts and I do Not want to become a stat with an exploded battery...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Craig0 (16/6/16)

My first quad build attempt. Done a few days ago.







Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Craig0 said:


> My first quad build attempt. Done a few days ago.
> View attachment 57924
> View attachment 57925
> View attachment 57926
> ...


Coil Master material for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (20/6/16)

Nothing fancy, just loving the colour.. SS clapton..

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## RiaanRed (20/6/16)

skola said:


> Nothing fancy, just loving the colour.. SS clapton..
> View attachment 58273


That is so beautiful i would almost Not vape it! LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (20/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> That is so beautiful i would almost Not vape it! LOL


Haha felt the same way! Wicked it up and just stared at it for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

skola said:


> Nothing fancy, just loving the colour.. SS clapton..
> View attachment 58273


Wow, coil art for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (20/6/16)

Stainless steel
0.07ohm
Rx200 didn't wanna fire but my Koopermini60 has no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (20/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WDE (20/6/16)

4 Core Alien Clapton.
4 strands of 28g kanthal wrapped in 36g Ni80. Did this about a week or two back but came to roughly 0.25 (from what I can recall).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/6/16)

10 ply 0.5x0.1 ribbon wire with 28g on the sides clapton with 34g all kanthal. 

Running single coil in the Tsunami, 0.17ohm and it's fantastic! 
















Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## Maxxis (1/7/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## WDE (2/7/16)

Stiched Alien Coil
3 strands 28g kanthal for the cores and 34/36g ni80 for the alien wraps.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed (17/7/16)

Totally agree 
A few I've done in the last month















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/7/16)

So I finally got the tsuka coil mastered, best flavour I have gotten with a single coil ever! 

2x26g with 0.5x0.1 ribbon all kanthal






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RiaanRed (17/7/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> So I finally got the tsuka coil mastered, best flavour I have gotten with a single coil ever!
> 
> 2x26g with 0.5x0.1 ribbon all kanthal
> 
> ...


Looks E P I C !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juno (17/7/16)

All N80 Alien fused claptons dual core 26/36 coil society N80 wire 0.18 dual coil 6 wrap

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (17/7/16)

@Juno what mech is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/7/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Juno what mech is that?



A mech with a usb port? I think not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (18/7/16)

Haha didn't see that, the way he's holding it looks like it's a mech. What mod is it @Juno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/16)

zadiac said:


> A mech with a usb port? I think not.


Hey, these days anything is possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/16)

Vape_r said:


> Haha didn't see that, the way he's holding it looks like it's a mech. What mod is it @Juno


I'm guessing it's a carbon wrapped iJust2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (18/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, these days anything is possible



Also true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (19/7/16)

Alien Wire (4 cores)
Latest build, 28g kanthal cores and 36g ni80 for the clapton.
Comes to 0.35 ohms.
For anyone who doesn't know, you wrap the outer ni80 on 26g kanthal then you can fit 4 28g cores instead of the usual 3 cores for alien wire.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Khabir Tayob (19/7/16)

Will you be willing to sell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/16)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Will you be willing to sell?


@WDE is that good hey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Totally agree
> A few I've done in the last month
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you need to teach me or just make for me lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WDE (19/7/16)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Will you be willing to sell?



Haven't really thought about selling but drop me a pm of what wire/coils you want and we can chat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/7/16)

​I got bored, and wanted a dual coil in the theorem that wasn't vertical. I think @Greyz had a special name for this one.

*edit left out the info: Top coil is 26 gauge kanthal A1 - 2.5 mm ID 7 wraps - was 0.86 ohms if I remember. Bottom coil is 24 guage kanthal A1 - 3.5 mm ID 8 wraps - 0.85 ohms.

Together they are reading at 0.44, running at 77 W as the bottom ramps up a little longer than the top. Very very nice hot vape with loads of flavour.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mark121m (21/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 61517
> ​I got bored, and wanted a dual coil in the theorem that wasn't vertical. I think @Greyz had a special name for this one.


Does this rdta really not have 2 coil sides.
That kinda sucks

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 61517
> ​I got bored, and wanted a dual coil in the theorem that wasn't vertical. I think @Greyz had a special name for this one.


That's the Aunties Coils, looks like those aunties with a head full of curlers under the hairdryer in the salons  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 61517
> ​I got bored, and wanted a dual coil in the theorem that wasn't vertical. I think @Greyz had a special name for this one.
> 
> *edit left out the info: Top coil is 26 gauge kanthal A1 - 2.5 mm ID 7 wraps - was 0.86 ohms if I remember. Bottom coil is 24 guage kanthal A1 - 3.5 mm ID 8 wraps - 0.85 ohms.
> ...



Freelicks, this is why you use so much juice boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> Does this rdta really not have 2 coil sides.
> That kinda sucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk



It's a very small chamber design, one of the reasons it does flavour so well, I'm not sure where they would have put in the juice fill port if that had added extra wicking holes. However I do believe this little guy was made primarily with notch coils in mind and they added the extra post holes just so people like me could spend lazy days installing nonsense like the above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SkollieG (22/7/16)

@Juno Is that the trinity cap for the Goon?? Where did you get one from if you don't mind me asking??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (22/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> It's a very small chamber design, one of the reasons it does flavour so well, I'm not sure where they would have put in the juice fill port if that had added extra wicking holes. However I do believe this little guy was made primarily with notch coils in mind and they added the extra post holes just so people like me could spend lazy days installing nonsense like the above.



That's why I got the Avocado 24 instead of the Theorem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juno (22/7/16)

SkollieG said:


> @Juno Is that the trinity cap for the Goon?? Where did you get one from if you don't mind me asking??


It was from a group buy bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkollieG (22/7/16)

Juno said:


> It was from a group buy bro


  saw the thread after i asked you  have had a bit of absence from here and pretty bummed i missed out on that but thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/7/16)

Excellent flavour from this build in the Avo 24
Dual 3mm 6/7Wrap Fused Clapton's .32ohms
Nom nom nom

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

My First attempt at an Alien Fused Clapton.

3x 26ga Ni80 Core
1x 34ga Ni80 Wrap

Single 5 wrap coil, 0.21ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

That looks amazing @Jebula999 
Looks like a winner
Hows the vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (25/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> My First attempt at an Alien Fused Clapton.
> 
> 3x 26ga Ni80 Core
> 1x 34ga Ni80 Wrap
> ...


I have to try this build, looks good @Jebula999!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @Jebula999
> Looks like a winner
> Hows the vape?


For a single coil, quite impressive.

I haven't vaped on a single coil in quite some time, maybe around 4 months or so.

I usually enjoy a really warm, thick and creamy vape. So my go to build is an all Ni80 Dual Fused Clapton, 0.17ohm and i run them between 90 and 110 Watts.
Interestingly this Alien Fused Clapton is really good at around 50-60Watts even though its a 0.2ohm coil.

Tons of flavour and nice clouds too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (26/7/16)

￼Excuse the shitty photography. This is my new favorite single coil setup on my avocado 24. 3mm ID 6 wrap dual core clapton 28GA*2 + 32GA kanthal a1 parallel wrapped with 26GA nichrome between each kanthal wrap for staged heat. Very nice build for complex flavors, you taste layer upon layer as the different wire heats up. Reading 0.33ohm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> My First attempt at an Alien Fused Clapton.
> 
> 3x 26ga Ni80 Core
> 1x 34ga Ni80 Wrap
> ...


Decided to up the anti. 

I present my second attempt at the alien fused clapton. 

Same as the first. But now a dual coil.
Came out to 0.11ohm after fiddling with the coils for 20min.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/8/16)

26 ga Kanthal (2 pieces) twisted then parallel wrapped with 24 ga - 8 wraps coming in at 0.19 ohms
This is the @Stosta MTL build.
Actually makes ridiculous amounts of vapor @ 100 watts not a discreet build. Annoyed with myself, some warping on the right from when I was installing it ​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 62436
> 
> 
> 26 ga Kanthal (2 pieces) twisted then parallel wrapped with 24 ga - 8 wraps coming in at 0.19 ohms
> ...


Lol! Chuggachuggachugga choo choo! I would die if I tried to vape that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

My very first attempt: 26ga Kanthal, twisted by hand, 2 x 6 wraps, coming in at .21ohm, on the Theorem. Japanese cotton, sushi roll.
.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

I know, not too neat, but I'll get there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/8/16)

I wanted to try do zippers, but some ding bat set my garden on fire and I lost count of how many times I'd gone over with the pliers, then I was in a bad mood, so I just parallel wrapped them as is. 28 ga Kanthal A1 twisted, alternating directions to get the mirrored appearance. Comes out at a decent 0.18. Flavour is decent and clouds are a bit monsterous. Excuse quality of pics, my cellphone decided it was a 1998 webcam. 



​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/8/16)

I think I'll just keep posting my scruffy builds in an attempt to shame myself in to doing them properly. Twisted 28 ga kanthal (two strands) claptoned with 32 ga Kanthal (my first attempt borked up, it nearly took me three attempts to do this), then twisted with a single strand of 26 ga Kanthal. Dual coils coming in at 0.24 ohms. I hand wrapped them and they look like hobo coils, the one side collapsed a lil but I was annoyed by then and didnt fix it.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I think I'll just keep posting my scruffy builds in an attempt to shame myself in to doing them properly. Twisted 28 ga kanthal (two strands) claptoned with 32 ga Kanthal (my first attempt borked up, it nearly took me three attempts to do this), then twisted with a single strand of 26 ga Kanthal. Dual coils coming in at 0.24 ohms. I hand wrapped them and they look like hobo coils, the one side collapsed a lil but I was annoyed by then and didnt fix it.
> 
> View attachment 64358​



Teach me your ways. good job dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (28/8/16)

30g Fused with 38g paralleled with 26g




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/8/16)

Been building some pretty coils over the weekend. Took more time to photograph then build almost lol

2 strands fused Micro claptons (2x30g/38g) staged with 24g N80





26g/38g clapton 





2x26g cores spaced clapton with 38g staged with mirror finish 26g





38g wire is from Gasphase, awesome wire! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/8/16)

... and one more, stitched exo alien coil. Micro fused Clapton (2x30g/38g) with 22g






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/9/16)

Finished off my 32 ga making some more claptons, decided to parallel wrap them with some hive I made, (2*28)*2, after some tweaking after the dry firing they landed in at 0.12 ohms, haven't fired them yet with juice still deciding if its a good idea, they get "hot like devil".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit (2/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (6/9/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/9/16)

Pardon my crap phone camera. 30ga kanthal* 3 twisted then twisted with 0.5 ribbon kanthal then paralleled with 26 ga, dual coils sitting at 0.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/9/16)

Ok so i've been posting here in to shaming myself to make neater and better builds,and I feel like this represents everything I've learnt coming full circle...and yes I seem to have a twisting fetish.

So I started off claptoning 28 ga ni80 around a strand of 24 ga kanthal. Then dejacketed it and stretched it out, I then flattened it a bit. I then claptoned 32 ga kanthal around another strand of 28 ga ni80, then I took a straight strand of 24 ga kanthal and twisted all 3 together. At 5 wraps around a 3 mm ID it homes in at 0.3 ohms and is a magical vape, my RDA has no plug or anything so I have to tighten up the air flow, but its great at 78 watts. Telkom hasnt fixed my internet yet so please excuse the crappy photos I have to be tight with data.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Ok so i've been posting here in to shaming myself to make neater and better builds,and I feel like this represents everything I've learnt coming full circle...and yes I seem to have a twisting fetish.
> 
> So I started off claptoning 28 ga ni80 around a strand of 24 ga kanthal. Then dejacketed it and stretched it out, I then flattened it a bit. I then claptoned 32 ga kanthal around another strand of 28 ga ni80, then I took a straight strand of 24 ga kanthal and twisted all 3 together. At 5 wraps around a 3 mm ID it homes in at 0.3 ohms and is a magical vape, my RDA has no plug or anything so I have to tighten up the air flow, but its great at 78 watts. Telkom hasnt fixed my internet yet so please excuse the crappy photos I have to be tight with data.
> 
> ...



Congrats on that new shiny next to your name. I love the patience you guys have for building, a real art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Congrats to @Feliks Karp on your Coil Master medal - you've inspired me to try achieve the same 

So I was put off making my own fancy coils a while back by some unsavoury comments/posts at some of my attempts. But like any good soldier, you get up, dust yourself down and get back on that horse dammit!

Many many many failed attempts later I managed to make my first successful Alien Coil. So I would like to immortalize it here as a memoir of where it all started and to show the progress made as I venture into more difficult builds. I know this doesn't conform to the rules entirely as it's not wicked but is just for show, later once I'm better I'll post in Builds for Coil Master.





Triple Core 26g Ni80 Alien'd with 34g Ni80
Watch this space - there's more to come

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats to @Feliks Karp on your Coil Master medal - you've inspired me to try achieve the same
> 
> So I was put off making my own fancy coils a while back by some unsavoury comments/posts at some of my attempts. But like any good soldier, you get up, dust yourself down and get back on that horse dammit!
> 
> ...



Looks absolutely killer! Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Looks absolutely killer! Awesome stuff!



Getting there slowly man. Next stop is the Exxo Alien build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Mighty fine coil @Greyz !
Tell us how it vapes when you try it out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/9/16)

Wow!
Those are amazing!
I still have sooooo far to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Silver said:


> Mighty fine coil @Greyz !
> Tell us how it vapes when you try it out



Thanks Silver, This baby will be entering the Cloud Comp at Sickboy77's launch this Saturday. I hope she chucks as good as she looks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/9/16)

2*24 ga kanthal fused with 32 ga kanthal, wanted to do something that wasn't twisted but still a little "different". Vapes with the fury of a 1000 suns at 0.28 ohms a coil coming in at 0.14 ohms for the pair. I put them in the wismec neutron which I was battling to actually enjoy previously as it has a huge chamber but fairly closely placed post holes. It seems like it was built for very wide coils as these are delivering a really heavy bodied and tasty vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/9/16)

My first advanced build. 
28ga kanthal, full 3 loop Vertebraid. 
Very proud of this build
Dual coils come in at 0.18 ohm





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats to @Feliks Karp on your Coil Master medal - you've inspired me to try achieve the same
> 
> So I was put off making my own fancy coils a while back by some unsavoury comments/posts at some of my attempts. But like any good soldier, you get up, dust yourself down and get back on that horse dammit!
> 
> ...



gorgeous!! I'm envious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kilherza (23/9/16)

Friday night build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (26/9/16)

Just a few coils I've attempted over the last few weeks. Most using @gasphase wire.





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

Wow @RiaanRed , you have such a knack for this! And the photos are beautiful.

Tell me more about this coil below and how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/9/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @RiaanRed , you have such a knack for this! And the photos are beautiful.
> 
> Tell me more about this coil below and how does it vape?
> View attachment 69142


Thank you @Silver.
"The Rodz" that was a beast and I had to wick all around the rodz like a dragon coil. Massive vapor production but very muted flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank you @Silver.
> "The Rodz" that was a beast and I had to wick all around the rodz like a dragon coil. Massive vapor production but very muted flavor.



What are the specs of that rodz coil? Resistance? And what power did you need to get it going?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/9/16)

Silver said:


> What are the specs of that rodz coil? Resistance? And what power did you need to get it going?


The rodz is 26g NiChrome 80 and the clamps is 22g kanthal.
That single coil came out to 0.07
Did not need a lot of power, 60-80 watts and she was blowing like a dragon. Way to much for my puny lungs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/9/16)

Gotta work on my cell phone-coil picture skills.

So I wanted to make something weird for the sake of it, I started off making a micro-clapton (30 ga core wrapped in 38 ga) then twisted that with 0.5 mm ribbon.




I then made a clapton (26 ga wrapped in 38 ga ) then I twisted it with a 28 ga the opposite direction to the above.




Then I wrapped them parallel to each other.





Clocks in at 0.29 ohms, very decent single coil, actually gets very hot, I so so so want an RDA with a single coil adapter because I have to really fiddle with the air flow to get these working nicely, and two would be way too hot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet (1/10/16)

So these are my first feeble attempt at coils. 
Serpent Mini 22mm -> 6 wraps kanthal 24g 0.53 ohm
Ijoy Combo -> Prebuilt Alien Coils 4 wraps 0.18 ohm

Coiling is easy enough, I seem to struggle with wicking for now. Can only get better from here though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (1/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> So these are my first feeble attempt at coils.
> Serpent Mini 22mm -> 6 wraps kanthal 24g 0.53 ohm
> Ijoy Combo -> Prebuilt Alien Coils 4 wraps 0.18 ohm
> 
> Coiling is easy enough, I seem to struggle with wicking for now. Can only get better from here though



Very good attempt mate. Keep it up. You'll get the Coil Master medal before you know it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (1/10/16)

Dual fused ss316 in the recoil is awesome came out to 0.17ohm



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Boktiet (2/10/16)

Hi All

So I pulled out my troublesome Protank 4 and decided to build it to see if I can get some use from it. I think I might have found a way to get use from it. 

Did a twisted 26ga kanthal dual coil build. Comes in at 0.3 ohm. Flavour is better than ever. 
Any tips/comments on how to improve will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> So these are my first feeble attempt at coils.
> Serpent Mini 22mm -> 6 wraps kanthal 24g 0.53 ohm
> Ijoy Combo -> Prebuilt Alien Coils 4 wraps 0.18 ohm
> 
> Coiling is easy enough, I seem to struggle with wicking for now. Can only get better from here though



Great first coils @Boktiet 
Very far from feeble - they look super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (3/10/16)

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> .



Wow!
That looks vicious @smilelykumeenit 
How's the vape?
What juice? What power?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/10/16)

Will add more to this later... but erm...














22G twisted with 28G all Kanthal A1, 3.5MM ID 9 wraps. hit it with a bastard file, then polished it up.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/10/16)

Finally got the twist perfect. 
Lines up pretty

28ga Nicr80, double twisted, 3mm I'd... 0.5 ohms.

Blisss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Boktiet (15/10/16)

My first attempt at a fused Clapton.
2*26ga Kanthal wrapped in 28ga NiChrome.
Only wire I had to play with. Built a single coil, 5 wraps coming in at 0.39 ohm @ 70w. 
Turns out this coil gobbles up juice like crazy. 
Still struggling a bit with wrapping, getting there slowly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anneries (15/10/16)

Cant remember where I saw this the first time but it haunted me and I had to try it



26g kanthal 2.5mm ID 0.6ohms after firing.
Still deciding if I like it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> View attachment 71697
> 
> 
> Finally got the twist perfect.
> ...



Looks amazing @Gerrit Visagie 
How's the vape? What juice did you test with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/10/16)

When your build is so clean you just gotta share it on ecigssa, Instagram, FaceBook, Pintrest etc etc etc 
Home Made Fused Clapton Dual Build 6 wraps slightly spaced (for flavour) 3.5mm ID
0.44 ohms @ 75W 
She hits like a truck full of dildo's! #TRIPRIPPERS

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/10/16)

Greyz said:


> When your build is so clean you just gotta share it on ecigssa, Instagram, FaceBook, Pintrest etc etc etc
> Home Made Fused Clapton Dual Build 6 wraps slightly spaced (for flavour) 3.5mm ID
> 0.44 ohms @ 75W
> She hits like a truck full of dildo's! #TRIPRIPPERS
> ...


Hahaha, I like the analogy  

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (18/10/16)

Greyz said:


> When your build is so clean you just gotta share it on ecigssa, Instagram, FaceBook, Pintrest etc etc etc
> Home Made Fused Clapton Dual Build 6 wraps slightly spaced (for flavour) 3.5mm ID
> 0.44 ohms @ 75W
> She hits like a truck full of dildo's! #TRIPRIPPERS
> ...



Nice build, is that rayon wick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/10/16)

picautomaton said:


> Nice build, is that rayon wick?


That is actually Coil Master Jap Cotton. I picked a few packs for R35 each. It's as good as CB to me.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

My maiden voyage with the goon RDA on my spanking new Therion.
This combo is a absolute joy to vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/16)

KZOR said:


> My maiden voyage with the goon RDA on my spanking new Therion.
> This combo is a absolute joy to vape.
> 
> View attachment 72100
> ...



Noooooooiiiice!!!!! Congratz on the Therion!!! Tell me about that wire tho, 24g X 2 with a 34g wrap? Did you buy that wire or make it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

0.36Ohm staggered fused Clapton wire which I bought and just made the coils.

I don't have the tools and patience as of yet to try and make my own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (18/10/16)

My first attempt at the pretty colours game...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/10/16)

KZOR said:


> 0.36Ohm staggered fused Clapton wire which I bought and just made the coils.
> 
> I don't have the tools and patience as of yet to try and make my own.



What wattage do you hit them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/16)

@KZOR - thats pretty exotic wire, you certainty dont just walk into a shop and its there. Unless you buy these premade coil boxes - then yes you could get that. Goon.....exotic wire......therion..... #livingitup - lekke man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> What wattage do you hit them?


 ........ 60W. It is a superb vape.


Chukin'Vape said:


> just walk into a shop and its there


http://vapeafrica.co.za/product/geekvape-ss-stagger-fused-clapton-wire-26ga32gax232-ga/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/10/16)

KZOR said:


> ........ 60W. It is a superb vape.
> 
> http://vapeafrica.co.za/product/geekvape-ss-stagger-fused-clapton-wire-26ga32gax232-ga/


Awesum man.. you knw where my confusion is derived from the fact that it's only 75 watts.. BUT if u think 75 it's usually a single cell mod but the therion is dual so u can even use it up to 75watt and get decent firing and battery power..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

@JsPLAYn ..... m8 I am sure if you taste what am now you will regret selling your goon, except if it was a clone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/10/16)

I'm beginning to lol.. naa was the real thing at a very low price too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> Looks amazing @Gerrit Visagie
> How's the vape? What juice did you test with?



Flavour is better than kanthal. 
Nice sized clouds too, still not 100% happy with flavour from the Avo, think wicking is to blame. 

Tested it with some of my Ry4 diy nom nom.

So far, best dual coil setup I've had in the Avo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (18/10/16)

So I came across this thread for the first time since I joined this forum. There are some mighty fine builds in here and it left me a little inspired and couldn't wait to get home. So I tried my hand at doing a dual 3 strand braid, and here she is









Only problem is, I was so excited that I only realised after wrapping it that it won't fit in the MAGE Rta, post holes are way to small. Created with 24g stainless steel. I think I need a Goon in my life to use it. Other option is thinner wire. Anyways I opted for a 24g stainless steel 10 wrap spaced, 0.24ohms 









Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Tockit said:


> So I came across this thread for the first time since I joined this forum. There are some mighty fine builds in here and it left me a little inspired and couldn't wait to get home. So I tried my hand at doing a dual 3 strand braid, and here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one @Tockit, that's my next braid. 
I like braiding, IMO, braids give better flavour. 
Be sure to show off that braid once it's fitted and juiced! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Tockit 
Wouldn't mind trying those braids in my Goon.
Where in CPT are you based?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (19/10/16)

@KZOR, I'm in the plattekloof area during the day, close to plattekloof road and Mitchells plain at night. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

I have seen some stunning builds here. Remember, you can try for the Coil Master medal here.
@GerritVisagie, @Greyz, @Tockit, and others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Andre said:


> I have seen some stunning builds here. Remember, you can try for the Coil Master medal here.
> @GerritVisagie, @Greyz, @Tockit, and others.



Thanx @Andre, I've been looking for this. 
I reckon Friday will be my fist post in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx @Andre, I've been looking for this.
> I reckon Friday will be my fist post in there


Remember to repost you post(s) from this thread there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Andre said:


> Remember to repost you post(s) from this thread there.



Cool.wil do thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (19/10/16)

Andre said:


> Remember to repost you post(s) from this thread there.



Dammit i dont meet the requirements for the medal post. i didnt take any wicked pics though, but will definately be posting in there in the future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

You just got to love building on a goon 24mm deck. So happy with this RDA.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

Tested out braid of @Tockit.
Not to easy to wrap but unfortunately it has a resistance of 0.06 .....to low to sustain being heated.
But it looks great.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

I must say it does look sexy though. Just q pity about the resistance. Think I need to get some thinner nichrome and try it again and see how the colours come out. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

@Tockit 
Just wicked it ....gonna try it in any case with some Goblin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheed (24/10/16)

After about 3 attempts . Came up with this 5 loop braid using 32 gauge nichrome

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

@shaheed, how's the vape on it 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheed (24/10/16)

@Tockit . Not bad vape. Honestly haven't vaped on it much. Dripper stays at home. Need to try some other flavours in it to see how it performs 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/10/16)

Nice that's real nice man. 
I NEED some 32 GA...

O man… only clicks now, 5 loop??
NICE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/10/16)

It is such a great feeling building your first wire combo, wrapping the coil and vaping on it.
I love this Daedalus machine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> It is such a great feeling building your first wire combo, wrapping the coil and vaping on it.
> I love this Daedalus machine.


That looks awesome @KZOR. You might just convince me to invest in one of those gadgets...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> It is such a great feeling building your first wire combo, wrapping the coil and vaping on it.
> I love this Daedalus machine.
> 
> View attachment 72943
> ...



Post us a video of how it works.... 
Have to convince the minister if finance.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Post us a video of how it works....
> Have to convince the minister if finance.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/10/16)

That's just crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/10/16)

Did two more different ones.

THIS ..................

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (25/10/16)

AND THIS ..........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Boktiet (25/10/16)

That looks so much easier than the drill and swivel method I've been using @KZOR. There goes my vape budget again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/11/16)

Camera used for photos : Nikon D7100 with 105mm 1:2.8 Sigma Macro lens



Two variations of the chain build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (3/11/16)

I think I am in love with the Daedalus tool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Tahir_Kai (3/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I think I am in love with the Daedalus tool.
> 
> View attachment 74061
> View attachment 74062
> ...


Wow they look amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (3/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I think I am in love with the Daedalus tool.
> 
> View attachment 74061
> View attachment 74062
> ...


Stop keeping us in suspense man. How do they vape? Think I need to get some coils with my next juice purchase.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/11/16)

Tockit said:


> How do they vape?


Busy vaping the last build and I was actually surprised. Except that the flavour comes through nicely there is also a quiet vape ....no crackling or popping sounds.
Used a 34Gax4 Kanthal A1 twisted wire which i wrapped around 28ga Nickel 200 wire to make a combo Clapton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (3/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I think I am in love with the Daedalus tool.
> 
> View attachment 74061
> View attachment 74062
> ...


Oh man, I NEED that tool!!
Those look fantastic @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (3/11/16)

@Caramia ....... really appreciate it.
Will try some special builds over the holidays. Just waiting for my 100feet spools to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (3/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Caramia ....... really appreciate it.
> Will try some special builds over the holidays. Just waiting for my 100feet spools to arrive.



I am so putting the Daedalus on my XMas wish list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (5/11/16)

4 strands 26g Ni80, 5wraps. 0.22ohms. Ramp up is slow but gives a cool flavour full vape at 50watts. Not sure what to call it as I was attempting a box braid with no core wire. Looks more like a chain link braid. Does your daedalus even braid bro.   






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (6/11/16)

Getting better with practice.
Made Kanthal ribbon and Alien wire and ran them dual for a single build. 
Coming in at o.23ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RiaanRed (7/11/16)

A few builds for the past month...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Tockit (7/11/16)

Hot damn, I concede to thine master @RiaanRed

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (7/11/16)

@RiaanRed those are insane. And here i was feeling chuffed after i pulled off a 2 strand twisted build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (7/11/16)

I am speechless @RiaanRed !
Also with a Daedalus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Getting better with practice.
> Made Kanthal ribbon and Alien wire and ran them dual for a single build.
> Coming in at o.23ohm
> View attachment 74323
> ...


A work of art there @KZOR! 
One day, maybe soon after XMas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (8/11/16)

Caramia said:


> I am speechless @RiaanRed !
> Also with a Daedalus?


Thank you.
No I wish I hade one. All made with a drill

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

@RiaanRed ..... you are my Mr. Miyagi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed (8/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @RiaanRed ..... you are my Mr. Miyagi.
> View attachment 74496
> View attachment 74497


LOL! Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (8/11/16)

@smilelykumeenit on instagram

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/11/16)

New build on my Recoil RDA. Pre made Alien V2 coils from the Demon Killer 7 in 1 Violence Coil Box, shrunken down from 3mm ID to 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps reading at 0.15 ohm dual coil, wicked sparsely with Cotton Bacon V2, vaping at 70 watts on my RX200, using the "flavor bro flavor" Recoil cap. Warm, dense, flavorful vape, loving this setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (19/11/16)

My most ambitious build up to date. Took me almost an hour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/11/16)

How's the vape @KZOR?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/11/16)

Not as good as the zipper build in my latest video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

Saw this build and had to try it. Works but defo not worth the effort. 
Wicking is also hard.
4 tubes of 27Ga supported by 24Ga.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronix (23/11/16)

My first successful staple staggered fused clapton build. Managed to fit them in the petri w/o issues

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (27/11/16)

*






*

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Think I have invented a new build.
> Until someone can provide me with a link to a existing build then I will remove my claim.
> I call this one the *Corkscrew Clapton.
> View attachment 76750
> ...




Looks like a reef coil to me by blueeyedgoon : *stove top* http://www.imgrum.net/media/852605152107404018_314930485 and *normal* http://www.imgrum.net/media/850556210008004859_314930485

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (27/11/16)

@Feliks Karp ..... Nah m8.
You cannot compare that mess to mine. 
Mine is twisted dual 0.5 ribbons wrapped around 3 x 27ga nickrome80's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Feliks Karp ..... Nah m8.
> You cannot compare that mess to mine.
> Mine is twisted dual 0.5 ribbons wrapped around 3 x 27ga nickrome80's.



While whether or not you think one of the top coil guys who helped design the goon RDA is beneath you in coil skills is a whole different conversation, I'm afraid it's still a reef coil. You have twisted ribbon and claptoned it around straights, much like three or two cores will still be a fused clapton. You can carry on believing you invented something new, that's entirely up to you, but you did in fact ask for a link to an existing coil if there was one. Have a great Sunday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (27/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You can carry on believing you invented something new



WTF is your problem? I was kidding.
I know you are better than that.
Guys like you that make people afraid of replying to threads.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/11/16)

Sorry but I don't think there is any need for a personal attack, you asked, I answered, and you replied, I'm terribly sorry this has upset you so, but this is text and it's not possible to accurately gauge someone's diction. You yourself are not exempt from your moments of arrogance, so feel free to be the kettle in this case. Again, have a great day further, go build some more coils and cool down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (27/11/16)

@Feliks Karp @KZOR that is close to a tsuka, but on the way to being a reef. it's very neatly done, but it's not 100% correct in terms of the actual look. the wrap in a tsuka has a single twist and the other twist sits neatly on the core wires! yours is a bit over twisted, IMO... but that is super clean nonetheless! if you're scared to post, don't! this photo is a perfect tsuka, by chucktownbuilder

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## PSySpin (20/12/16)

Decided to to twist some 26g ss with 28g kanthal on 2.5 inner diameter and comming out @ 0.45 ohm. Think this is my new favourite build the vape from this is awesome 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (29/12/16)

Not as fancy as the others in this thread but, it's my first build.

Kanthal 24G, 9 wraps. 2mm ID 0.34ohms.

Built it on Friday, and I usually put in a lot more cotton. Rewicked it last night. This wick is a little thin, so it spits a touch and I have to resquonk more often, but it is a nice smooth vape, slightly slower ramp up than Ni80, but still quick enough.

Lesson learnt : 
Women and DIY coils are both better with longer legs.

Opinions on the length of the cotton?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Necris (29/12/16)

Some recent builds, getting to grips with my new camera, so please bare with me focus wise

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/12/16)

Looking good @Necris


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/12/16)

Necris said:


> Some recent builds, getting to grips with my new camera, so please bare with me focus wise
> View attachment 80038
> 
> View attachment 80039
> ...


Stunning work there Sir.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowball (1/1/17)

Hi Guys. Hope you all had an awesome new years. Xheck out my first Clapton and lol something different.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/1/17)

My new favorite build in the Pharaoh, 6 wraps Demon killer Clapton with 24G Kanthal around a 2.5mm dowl.

Vaping at 40w is a sweet spot flavor/ cloud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Akash (29/1/17)

Won't be goin for any coil building awards...not even sure what this sort of coil is called. But here goes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## darryn.britton (29/1/17)

Akash said:


> Won't be goin for any coil building awards...not even sure what this sort of coil is called. But here goes...
> 
> View attachment 83284


Looks like a sleeper clapton?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (29/1/17)

Akash said:


> Won't be goin for any coil building awards...not even sure what this sort of coil is called. But here goes...
> 
> View attachment 83284


Framed Clapton, usually the Clapton is framed by the other wire IE starts and ends outside and apparently helps with ramp up time.

You can squeeze it into shape with ceramic tweezers while pulsing which leaves it looking all pretty but performance should not really change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (29/1/17)

@darryn.britton a sleeper seems to describe me perfectly

@Polar yep that sounds about right man.

So there we go...framed sleeping clapton. That is what i haz built

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/17)

Akash said:


> @darryn.britton a sleeper seems to describe me perfectly
> 
> @Polar yep that sounds about right man.
> 
> So there we go...framed sleeping clapton. That is what i haz built



Nice coil @Akash !
But how does it vape? 

What juice? Resistance? Power?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (30/1/17)

Thanks @Silver

Its actually quite a dense and lovely vape. Think im finally getting this concept of mouthfeel.

Wicked up it came in at 0.36 ohms vaping some 6mg custard king. Vaping at 45W, A good solid throat hit!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/1/17)

6 wrap 24g kanthal a1 3mm ID 0.48 ohms wicked with cotton candy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (5/2/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Tried my 1st Parallel Coil that I also decided will be a Vertical Coil.
Now Please keep in mind this is my Second Coil, so Its not as Pro looking as the rest here and is also not a Super Awesome Next level Extraterrestrial Build.
It started out as a 3mm 24g NI80 6 Wrap parallel, but had to take out a wrap or two to fit better.

Ive been thinking about a better way to use a Single Coil in my Troll since @Idiot showed me I can run a Single Coil in it, But my OCD does not like the fact that One side has no Coil, it just feels wrong.

So what Ive found is this is not the Best setup, Heats up quite alot of the Air holes are not open Fully.
Its not a Bad Build, but I think it can be better if I do this as a Horizontal Build in between the posts instead.

EDIT: also this was done with a 3mm Allan key and normal pliers. no Fancy tools

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (6/2/17)

@Dietz it is a nice looking coil build especially for the fact that this is only your second coil build, upload a pic when you have made the horizontal build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Tried my 1st Parallel Coil that I also decided will be a Vertical Coil.
> Now Please keep in mind this is my Second Coil, so Its not as Pro looking as the rest here and is also not a Super Awesome Next level Extraterrestrial Build.
> It started out as a 3mm 24g NI80 6 Wrap parallel, but had to take out a wrap or two to fit better.
> 
> ...



Looks great bud, very neat! Vertical coil should actually be a better vape than horizontal. When vertical the air will hit your coil dead on whereas with horizontal its going to hit the cotton. But give it a bash and see what the difference is like, always fun to experiment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Tried my 1st Parallel Coil that I also decided will be a Vertical Coil.
> Now Please keep in mind this is my Second Coil, so Its not as Pro looking as the rest here and is also not a Super Awesome Next level Extraterrestrial Build.
> It started out as a 3mm 24g NI80 6 Wrap parallel, but had to take out a wrap or two to fit better.
> 
> ...


Neater than any coil I've ever built! Nicely done @Dietz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/2/17)

Looking good @Dietz
Keep em coming brother


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (8/2/17)

Played around with ribbon wire and this is the first attempt i came up with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (8/2/17)

nice looking build, how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (8/2/17)

To be honest with you ....... there is so little difference between these more complex builds, claptons and plain SS or Nichr80.
Great flavor but similar to my SS claptons which is way less trouble to build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## IamVaper7of9 (12/2/17)

@Dietz, post a pic with the cotton in. I can't picture how the top bit will fold over? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/2/17)

IamVaper7of9 said:


> @Dietz, post a pic with the cotton in. I can't picture how the top bit will fold over?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


It doesnt Fold Over, I trimmed it at the top at the two posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (14/2/17)

2.5mm on tfv8 rba

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/2/17)

Simple yet delicious...
24g SS316L 7 wrap over 3mm ID and comes in at 0.18.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

Great photo and lovely looking coil @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great photo and lovely looking coil @Mr_Puffs


Appreciated as always, thanks @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/2/17)

Anyone want to have a guess?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (15/2/17)

Nice. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/2/17)

zadiac said:


> Nice. I like it.


Real flavour house coil right there! And thanks man appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (15/2/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Anyone want to have a guess?
> View attachment 85079
> View attachment 85080
> View attachment 85081
> View attachment 85082


@Mr_Puffs 
THat is one sweet looking build man!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/2/17)

Dietz said:


> @Mr_Puffs
> THat is one sweet looking build man!!!


Thanks!! Vapes as good as it looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/2/17)

Played around with a new build and it is great.
3 x 0,5 ribbon wires stacked and claptoned with a SS 38ga

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (16/2/17)

sleepy sleepy wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Made about 30 SS clapton coils while deejaying last night.  (2x26ga wrapped with 34ga)
Did a quick build on my brass goon and thought you might like the colors as well. 
Absolutely LOVE this build.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Made a quick zipper and thought it would go well with the photo of the moon i took.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Gorgeous looking clapton coils @KZOR 
You must have been playing lots of Clapton music last night?
Hehe

PS - big ups for being able to multi-task like that

Even when I build coils - nowhere near as complex as yours - the wife knows she is not allowed to interupt me during the process otherwise I might make a mistake. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Made about 30 SS clapton coils while deejaying last night.  (2x26ga wrapped with 34ga)
> Did a quick build on my brass goon and thought you might like the colors as well.
> Absolutely LOVE this build.
> View attachment 85419
> ...


Politically correct speaking, they are fused claptons.    looking very sexy though 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/2/17)

Tried the flavor on a 26ga Nichr80 claptoned with 0.3x.1mm Kanthal Ribbon.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR (25/2/17)

Did a new build which i call "The Caterpillar" and it is not the most practical to build with. Cool to look at though.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## William Vermaak (25/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Did a new build which i call "The Caterpillar" and it is not the most practical to build with. Cool to look at though.
> 
> View attachment 86142



Very nice @KZOR. How does it perform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/2/17)

Had some fun with my Goon!
Pretty crappie vape though. 
Changed back to aliens quick quick!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (25/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Had some fun with my Goon!
> Pretty crappie vape though.
> Changed back to aliens quick quick!
> 
> ...


T
That looks like a Monster!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/2/17)

Dietz said:


> T
> That looks like a Monster!!!



Was fun to build. 
Anticipation was hectic. Vape.... Not so much. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## William Vermaak (25/2/17)

My first Juggernaut 

Two single claptons wrapped with 24G Ribbon Kanthal. 6 wraps per coil. Single coil comes to .66Ohm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dietz (25/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> My first Juggernaut
> 
> Two single claptons wrapped with 24G Ribbon Kanthal. 6 wraps per coil. Single coil comes to .66Ohm
> 
> ...


Hows it performing? Looks Tooooit!!
Stupid Question but where do you learn these different builds and names? Is there a thread I missed on the forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (25/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Hows it performing? Looks Tooooit!!
> Stupid Question but where do you learn these different builds and names? Is there a thread I missed on the forum?



@Dietz, thanx man. 
Youtube is your best friend 

Performing quite good. Taste is nice and descent vapor production. Ramp up time is also surprisingly quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/2/17)

Got my Daedalus last week and have been playing around with it, so far I'm having an issue using more than 2 wires for the clapton core, I've tried the little barrel with slit provided, key ring, paper clip but still the wires don't stay flat they end up in a triangle pattern, any tips will be appreciated. On the plus side I made some great fused claptons for my Petri RDA, 2 x 29ga ni80 claptoned with 36ga ni80, 7 wraps, 3mm ID, reading at 0.32ohm which is perfect for the pico I'm running it at 40w.

And also I made coils for my Apocalypse Gen 2 RDA, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 36ga ni80, 7 wraps, 3.5mm ID reading at 0.25 ohm, running it on the RX200 at 75w


Tried making coils for the OL16 on my Reo P67, single core 29ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80 but I found better flavor on normal 26ga ni80, 8 wraps spaced, 2.5mm ID reading at 0.35ohm so went back to that standard build.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Did a similar coil to what @Mr_Puffs did, The pics you posted with this coil was one of the reasons I bought it!!

I am getting quite bit of heat on this one, But I think its because the coil is sitting too High up. Will cut them down a bit tonight and See if that makes any difference.

Simple, yet a performer!!
24g NI80 7 wrap Parallel Over 3mm ID and it pops at 0.21Ω

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Did a similar coil to what @Mr_Puffs did, The pics you posted with this coil was one of the reasons I bought it!!
> 
> I am getting quite bit of heat on this one, But I think its because the coil is sitting too High up. Will cut them down a bit tonight and See if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bud! Next time try and split the legs or put the legs in the opposite holes so that the coil is parallel to the build deck. Felt like the air just hit the coils harder that way and kept it cooler.

As for the height they look a bit high. A trick I use is to look into the air slot and adjust the height so that half of the coil is visible. That way the air hits the coil and filters through underneath to carry the flavour and not cause a lot of turbulance. Let me know!  But looking great man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Looking good Bud! Next time try and split the legs or put the legs in the opposite holes so that the coil parallel to the build deck. Felt like the air just hot the coils harder that way and kept it cooler.
> 
> As for the height they look a bit high. A trick I use is to look into the air slot and adjust the height so that half of the coil is visible. That way the air hits the coil and filters through underneath to carry the flavour and not cause a lot of turbulance. Let me know!  But looking great man.



Awesome response man! Thanks! 
I will try this tonight and revert! Yea I figured they were supposed to be above the holes, but I was too excited to adjust. See now they are about 3-4mm above the Air slots on the side.if I look in from the side.

Still like the crap out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Awesome response man! Thanks!
> I will try this tonight and revert! Yea I figured they were supposed to be above the holes, but I was too excited to adjust. See now they are about 3-4mm above the Air slots on the side.if I look in from the side.
> 
> Still like the crap out of it


I am glad you are enjoying it bud. Nothing so satisfying then having an expectation for some new kit and then it meets that or even better surpasses it. 

3 or 4mm is a bit way too high haha. Think you will definitely get a cooler vape closer to the deck. Remember the deck of a postless atty works as a heat sink. So by placing the coils that high without any direct air cooling the coil or deck to displace some of the heat in you are going to get a mighty hot vape. I also think the stainless version does get a bit hotter than the matt black one. I would love to try the Beast cap but R450 or so is a bit hectic to me for just a cap. Anyway go back a page and take a look at that single coil of mine and note the height of the coil from the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (1/3/17)

One of my frends told me to post this its nothing fancy lol and a normal celphone pic i went to calling it (blou draad) lol coz of it getting this hot i used alien wire (0.3#0.8+32GA) and i then wraped it in 26GA ss 2 AROUND 3MM and poped the coilz in py clone v2 30mm budah and this thing chucks clouds comeing in @ 0.11ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/3/17)

Felt like something a bit different tonight and the Ammit needed a pitstop. Made a braided strand of 3x26AWG SS316 wire the bleeding fingers way and made this coil. I do not like a hot vape but it comes out totally cool from the atty. 0.19ohm running at 185C preheat at 80W on the Therion. Surprisingly nice.






Plenty cloud and super flavor!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/3/17)

IMG]




Some pre-made staple staggered claptons to test my new 35A Batts. 
These things are awesome. 
Ohm's out at 0.18, almost no ramp-up, clouds to spare, and flavour for days.
Loving the vape life right now!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz (8/3/17)

Can anyone point me to where there is a web resource that explains whats a Stapled, Staggered, staged and framed coil? 
and also how do I know whats the recommended Wattage range per build depending on its Ohm?

Demon Killer Clapton (24+32 GA) with a 24g NI80




I dont see why these are called "Ugly Coils", to me they are as good looking as a 'Tight' coil!
Dual 24g NI80 3mm ID 8 wrap @ 0.23

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/3/17)

Wattage for low ohm coils is high in general if you don't want to deal with ramp up. I generally decide by volts off my chip how much wattage to put through, so at the moment my dual aliens are 0.11 ohms, I put 95-120watts which give me 3.9-4.3 v off the chip, but it will also be dependent on the wicking, less room for poor wicking with so much heat. There's honestly no reason to run low ohms unless you want a load of vapor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

KZOR said:


> To be honest with you ....... there is so little difference between these more complex builds, claptons and plain SS or Nichr80.
> Great flavor but similar to my SS claptons which is way less trouble to build.


Nice of you to mention that, where did you get them SS claptons?  I need some stainless steel. Do you think I can wrap some SS around my normal claptons to make it TC-Friendly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/3/17)

@Dietz
and also how do I know whats the recommended Wattage range per build depending on its Ohm?

What I found to work real nice is good ol ohms law. "Steamengine"
Given, it's intended for mechs, but using 4.2v and your ohms, it gives you a wattage as per the amps you would draw in a mech. 
This is a very nice starting point and then you could go up or down from there to suit your taste.




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> it gives you a wattage as per the amps you would draw in a mech



I hope you don't use 4.2 V to work out your amp draw for a mech, you should be using your batteries lowest workable voltage as the higher volts will have a lower amp draw.

Also amp draw of your batteries on a regulated mod is not impacted by the resistance of the coil, so just don't let the ohms law calculator confuse you with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (9/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I hope you don't use 4.2 V to work out your amp draw for a mech, you should be using your batteries lowest workable voltage as the higher volts will have a lower amp draw.
> 
> Also amp draw of your batteries on a regulated mod is not impacted by the resistance of the coil, so just don't let the ohms law calculator confuse you with that.


I want to disagree with you there...

4.2V with a resistance of 0.25ohm's gives you an amp draw of 16.8Amps.
3.5V with a resistance of 0.25ohm's gives you an amp draw of 14Amps.

So by those calculations lower volts=Lower Amps in a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/3/17)

Jebula999 said:


> I want to disagree with you there...
> 
> 4.2V with a resistance of 0.25ohm's gives you an amp draw of 16.8Amps.
> 3.5V with a resistance of 0.25ohm's gives you an amp draw of 14Amps.
> ...



Haha thanks I always forget that on a mech mod the wattage changes, so used to using the lowest volts for a safety margin that it over rides my ability to think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/3/17)

And its funny because my comment was not confuse mech calculations with regulated ones and I did the reverse  Irony is such a cruel mistress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/3/17)

@felikskarp
No confusion. I mean that the mech method is in my opinion a good place to start playing, when using a regulated. 
It's like a rule of thumb kinda thing that I use when people ask me 
"what is the best watts to run these new coils at"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> @felikskarp
> No confusion. I mean that the mech method is in my opinion a good place to start playing, when using a regulated.
> It's like a rule of thumb kinda thing that I use when people ask me
> "what is the best watts to run these new coils at"
> ...




Don't worry I only confused myself  I probably need some food or a cup of coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (15/3/17)

first time useing ribbon wire.made sleeper coils useing the ribbbbbon and some demonkiller alien wire

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## shaheed (19/3/17)

40 ni80 over 2*28 kanthal

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cor (19/3/17)

some demon killer alien an tiger wire combo 4 and half wraps @ 3mm ohms at 0.21 she clouds nicely in the toku gawa @ 65.6w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ByronWhyte (19/3/17)

Tsuka Coil, 7 wraps each, .6 Ohms, 3.5mm ID

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ByronWhyte (19/3/17)

32G Demon Killer Alien Wire, 3.5mm ID, 9 Wraps, spaced out with an oval shape bend, Ohms out to 0.8, Great flavor and plenty Clouds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Mean looking coils!
Welcome to the forum @ByronWhyte 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (20/3/17)

It's been a while since I last posted in Dem Builds but here goes...




2x 26g Ni80 + 34g Ni80 by Me




Sadly, the pictures don't do the rainbow colours any justice 




Wicked with JellyFish Cotton (better than CB2 some say...)




Vaping some DIY Silly Cereal 0.28ohm @66W and she's chuckin' tits!

I don't know why but juice tastes better when it and the wire are made by myself

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (23/3/17)

Have been playing around with Various 24g NI80 builds and found its alot of the same if your doing Dual, Single, Parallel... I browsed this Thread on Sunday night for some inspiration and man did I get just that!! This is definitely one of my favorite threads on this forum, we have some mad skilled builds here!

I decided to to a 2 x 24g twisted flattened coil. To date it is the best build I have done with 24g NI80 wire. This little thing surprised the crap out of me on all counts!! I really dont know if I can ever do a single 24g coil, dual or single.


I used a drill and some flat teethed pliers en had great success on this, it is really really simple and the results are awesome!! the ramp up is almost non existent on 40W and flavor is on point with this one! I normally do 40-55W depending on how I feel.

I am planning on doing a three wire twisted flattened 24g next. 

2x 24g NI80 Twisted Flattened - 8 Wrap on 3mm ID @ 0.35

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Have been playing around with Various 24g NI80 builds and found its alot of the same if your doing Dual, Single, Parallel... I browsed this Thread on Sunday night for some inspiration and man did I get just that!! This is definitely one of my favorite threads on this forum, we have some mad skilled builds here!
> 
> I decided to to a 2 x 24g twisted flattened coil. To date it is the best build I have done with 24g NI80 wire. This little thing surprised the crap out of me on all counts!! I really dont know if I can ever do a single 24g coil, dual or single.
> 
> ...


Schweet spiral build there Meneer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/3/17)

Sjoe! 
That's as pretty as some of the pics in Rob Lounge!
Did you mirror finish that?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (23/3/17)

Thanks! 


GerritVisagie said:


> Sjoe!
> That's as pretty as some of the pics in Rob Lounge!
> Did you mirror finish that?
> 
> ...



Thanks!! No I just took it slow and tried to do it right first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/17)

For @Silver. 

2 x 22 AWG Ni80 inner with 38 AWG Ni80 wraps all built myself.
3.5 mm ID
Single coil
Cotton bacon v2

Comes in at 0.1 ohms.



Pity the second pic is blurred but the colours can be seen.




Primed and wicked and ready to go.



Vaping this at 35W on a regulated squonker and the amp draw is 16A.
Battery is rated at 27A but I'm playing it sage as the initial resistance was 0.05 ohms.

Ramp up is about 2 seconds for the first puff but once it's hot it's ready to go.

6mg Nic packs a punch and this is most definately a morning vape as the throat hit is superb.

Flavour is actually on point and sharp with a beautiful throat hit that one needs in the mornings .
8/10 because ramp up is slow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/17)

Christos said:


> For @Silver.
> 
> 2 x 22 AWG Ni80 inner with 38 AWG Ni80 wraps all built myself.
> 3.5 mm ID
> ...


That is one sexy looking coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Have been playing around with Various 24g NI80 builds and found its alot of the same if your doing Dual, Single, Parallel... I browsed this Thread on Sunday night for some inspiration and man did I get just that!! This is definitely one of my favorite threads on this forum, we have some mad skilled builds here!
> 
> I decided to to a 2 x 24g twisted flattened coil. To date it is the best build I have done with 24g NI80 wire. This little thing surprised the crap out of me on all counts!! I really dont know if I can ever do a single 24g coil, dual or single.
> 
> ...



@Dietz - that looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Christos said:


> For @Silver.
> 
> 2 x 22 AWG Ni80 inner with 38 AWG Ni80 wraps all built myself.
> 3.5 mm ID
> ...



Thanks @Christos !
Looks very nice
Throat hit, yeah that sounds like its for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

Finally got some new wire stock... Put together a few beauts with some yummy NiChrome80.

Aliens for the Cozzy. 3x26 w34



Fused Claptons for the Apocalypse. 2x26 w34



And some beastly Framed staples in the queue. 7x0.4 2x29 w36






Annnnnd I can't even vape anything till my throat gets better. 3 Weeks of no vaping thus far. But still pretty to look at though...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## William Vermaak (24/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got some new wire stock... Put together a few beauts with some yummy NiChrome80.
> 
> Aliens for the Cozzy. 3x26 w34
> View attachment 89240
> ...


They look stunning dude. Hope you get better so you can try these bad boys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got some new wire stock... Put together a few beauts with some yummy NiChrome80.
> 
> Aliens for the Cozzy. 3x26 w34
> View attachment 89240
> ...



Very nice work there mate.

Tip: When I have a sore throat or flu, I vape pure PG. Fixes me up quickly. Maybe it'll work for you too. Get well soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

Thanks oaks @zadiac & @William Vermaak. Appreciate it. As for the throat I think I need to go to a doctor haha. Been through so many meds but not really fixing anything. And I tried to vape different ratios but it just gives me a bad throat burn the next morning. But yeah atleast vaping isn't just vaping. So building coils for some friends at the moment to keep me occupied in vape time haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got some new wire stock... Put together a few beauts with some yummy NiChrome80.
> 
> Aliens for the Cozzy. 3x26 w34
> View attachment 89240
> ...


Awesome stuff mate!
For the throat, I can highly recommend a menthol mix that fixed me up in one day!! 
Use pure menthol crystals in PG and then mix:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Awesome stuff mate!
> For the throat, I can highly recommend a menthol mix that fixed me up in one day!!
> Use pure menthol crystals in PG and then mix:
> View attachment 89255


Thanks Bud.  And I think my throat issues go a bit further than just a cold or so. Will probably need some anti biotics. Hope you still enjoying your Cozzy. Highly recommend getting a set if proper nichrome 80 aliens or staggered fused syaples. Just enhances the whole vape experience so much...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Bud.  And I think my throat issues go a bit further than just a cold or so. Will probably need some anti biotics. Hope you still enjoying your Cozzy. Highly recommend getting a set if proper nichrome 80 aliens or staggered fused syaples. Just enhances the whole vape experience so much...


I see, well I hope you get well soon bud!
I have been looking at a few, who and what brand would you recommend I buy from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/3/17)

@Mr_Puffs 
Great job with all those builds. Love it when you can see the pride emanating from the product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

Dietz said:


> I see, well I hope you get well soon bud!
> I have been looking at a few, who and what brand would you recommend I buy from?


Thanks Buddy. And as for the coils. Buy coils made from nichrome80. There are alot of great coils made by the coil company, gasphase etc. But I can also help you out with a set if you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Mr_Puffs
> Great job with all those builds. Love it when you can see the pride emanating from the product.


Thanks Man! Appreciate the kind words. Just love wrapping up a beautiful set of handmade coils to send you into vaping perfection. That and well the ocd and inner try hard perfectionist kicks in when making some.  But yeah I do enjoy doing it. Always enjoy watching you throw some coils together too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Buddy. And as for the coils. By coils made from nichrome80. There are alot of great coils made by the coil company, gasphase etc. But I can also help you out with a set if you want.


I forgot to respond to your "Hope your still enjoying your Cozzy" question... Heallz Yeah I am, so much so that I Have not vaped on any thing other than my Cozzy since I got it in my grubby little paws!!

On the Coils I would definitely like some of those coils you do!! PM me and we can arrange it if your keen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

Dietz said:


> I forgot to respond to your "Hope your still enjoying your Cozzy" question... Heallz Yeah I am, so much so that I Have not vaped on any thing other than my Cozzy since I got it in my grubby little paws!!
> 
> On the Coils I would definitely like some of those coils you do!! PM me and we can arrange it if your keen?


Yeah man the Cozzy is just awesome. Don't think I will ever sell mine unless a new version pops up. And cool bud will be glad to help you out. Pm incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (24/3/17)

Work Build, Chucking Clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ByronWhyte (24/3/17)

Howzit guys , sooo i been playing with some parallel builds. came up with a few combos. was quite difficult to fit them in the Limitless XL due to the screw down clamps, But i managed and theses are the results  

Using A Boxer V2.0 188W Mod


Parallel Alein x Jaganaught - 5x Wraps - 3.5mm ID - 0.26 Ohms













Parallel Alien x Tsuka - 5x Wraps - 3.5mm ID - 0.26 Ohms













Parallel Stapled Staggered Clapton x Clapton - 5x Wraps - 3.5mm ID - 0.33 Ohms











Parallel Tsuka x Tiger - 5x Wraps - 3.5mm ID - 0.23 Ohms










This One was the hardest and wanted to try something different here!!!
Parallel Alien x Tiger x Clapton - 3 Wraps - 3.5mm ID - 0.6 Ohms

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (24/3/17)

ByronWhyte said:


> Howzit guys , sooo i been playing with some parallel builds. came up with a few combos. was quite difficult to fit them in the Limitless XL due to the screw down clamps, But i managed and theses are the results
> 
> Using A Boxer V2.0 188W Mod
> 
> ...


What a sick build!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

ByronWhyte said:


> Howzit guys , sooo i been playing with some parallel builds. came up with a few combos. was quite difficult to fit them in the Limitless XL due to the screw down clamps, But i managed and theses are the results
> 
> Using A Boxer V2.0 188W Mod
> 
> ...


Some fat builds you got there  Just a few tips. The coil you are referring to as an alien coil is actually a claptoned piece of ribbon wire if I am not mistaken. Alien refers to the wavy texture added to a normal clapton coil and usually consists of 3+ cores. Also the way one counts the amount of wraps you have is by counting the inner full rotations and the 1 loop on each side is only a half. For example that parallel tsuka and tiger combo is not 5 wraps but rather 3 + 2 halfs.  Hope that helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ByronWhyte (24/3/17)

The wire I bought is Demon killer Alien wire. But I also was unsure as I do know alien wire has that wavy texture. Other than that thanks alot bud for the advice man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (24/3/17)

@ByronWhyte Some beautiful work there dude  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (24/3/17)

ByronWhyte said:


> The wire I bought is Demon killer Alien wire. But I also was unsure as I do know alien wire has that wavy texture. Other than that thanks alot bud for the advice man.


Yeah those oaks name alot of their coils incorrectly... And no problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ByronWhyte (25/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @ByronWhyte Some beautiful work there dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much Appreciated man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (25/3/17)

Was bored this evening so figured I'd use up the rest of my kanthal.

The result was a twisted kanthal 24g and ni80 24g. Hand twisted with pliers and screwdriver with a clip on it.

The resulting 7 wrap dual coils, 3mm ID come in at 0.17 ohms. Really ugly fitted though so I 'forgot' to take those pictures.

Pumped up the watts on the mage & rx 3/4 and Voodoo Juice 'Jack the ripper' has a completely different profile compared to the Pico squeeze.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/3/17)

22g flatsixty twisted with 24g ni80

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (27/3/17)

just a 4 and a half wrap @ 2.8 mm 22 gA kanthal for the limitless plus for a relaxed vape while studying @ 55w on 0.22ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (29/3/17)

Was a booboo that turned out quite nice, not supposed to have twisted.

2 x 28g ss core, 34g kanthal wrap.

0.25 ohm, working beautifully at 75w 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (30/3/17)

WELIHF said:


> Was a booboo that turned out quite nice, not supposed to have twisted.
> 
> 2 x 28g ss core, 34g kanthal wrap.
> 
> ...


Little tip on wrapping higher guage wires. (> 26g) Before wrapping up pre heat the wires. Meaning that wherever you have mounted the cores, take a lighter and very slowly move the flame across the wires. The wire doesn't have to glow red hot but just heat it up nicely. This will harden it and make it less likely to twist when spinning. 

Another reason for the twist can be that you are putting too much tension on the wrapping wire. Give it a try and that should fix your problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## WELIHF (30/3/17)

@Mr_Puffs
I did put too much tension, also I don't have swivels so made a jig using a PC case fan that locks up with too much tension.

I did a 26g as well that was a lot easier, 28g is a lot more springy and flexible.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (30/3/17)

WELIHF said:


> @Mr_Puffs
> I did put too much tension, also I don't have swivels so made a jig using a PC case fan that locks up with too much tension.
> 
> I did a 26g as well that was a lot easier, 28g is a lot more springy and flexible.
> ...


Ahh okay. Sounds like alot of effort haha. There are easy and quick ways to make a very decent swivel. Just get creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter (30/3/17)

Cor said:


> just a 4 and a half wrap @ 2.8 mm 22 gA kanthal for the limitless plus for a relaxed vape while studying @ 55w on 0.22ohm



Dude.. Wrap that coil as a compressed coil. While it's still on the jig stretch it out a bit to give it some spacing, and then compress it again with your fingernails. You'll end up with a perfectly spaced, neat coil. Better heat distribution = better vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (31/3/17)

Did a experiment with some clapton whire. Made a parallel coil 26g wrapped with 32 gage kanthal. 4mm ID Came out at 0.31 ohms ramp up is insane and flavour not to great. Please exuse the terrible photos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (1/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> 7 ply Nichrome80 Framed Staples sitting very snug in the Goon.
> 
> View attachment 90235



Photo not showing bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Photo not showing bud


Strange let me edit and reload it.  Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Photo not showing bud


Now maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Now maybe?



Nope. Only became clickable when I quoted your post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

7 ply Nichrome80 Framed Staples sitting very snug in the Goon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Nope. Only became clickable when I quoted your post.


Okay re edited the pic and reposted. Maybe showing now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (1/4/17)

@Mr_Puffs I see them fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

Cor said:


> @Mr_Puffs I see them fine


I think it might have been his browser or something. But thanks for letting me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> I think it might have been his browser or something. But thanks for letting me know



Nope, not my browser. Now your pic is showing. It did not before and Cor saw the pic after you edited it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (2/4/17)

Dietz said:


> Can anyone point me to where there is a web resource that explains whats a Stapled, Staggered, staged and framed coil?
> and also how do I know whats the recommended Wattage range per build depending on its Ohm?
> 
> Demon Killer Clapton (24+32 GA) with a 24g NI80
> ...


I would not call those ugly.If you do a web search (YouTube) type in any build and you will find in-depth descriptions and instructions on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (2/4/17)

I really did see it the first post no jokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/4/17)

Not one for very fancy builds I've been playing around a bit seeking an easy yet better build than my usual plain single SS wire. Came up with this:



2 x 28AWG SS 316L loosely fused with 32AWG Kanthal 6/5 winds comming in at 0.34 ohm. Reasonable clouds but really good on taste. Freshly made and could still improve as the coil settles in.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (3/4/17)

Ey guys any tips on building with nichrome will be my first time using it.in .ile use the mage GTA baby beast and serpint mini 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (4/5/17)

so today i did my first diy wire lol i made something hehehe dont eaven know what to call it tho but i used flatwire N80 24GA as a base then wraped it with 28GA SS all this was done by hand as i dont have a drill and i did bleed alot so i can say these coils took it all to make,The coils consist of 4and a half wraps @ 2.5mm they ohm out @ 0.14

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb (4/5/17)

Cor said:


> so today i did my first diy wire lol i made something hehehe dont eaven know what to call it tho but i used flatwire N80 24GA as a base then wraped it with 28GA SS all this was done by hand as i dont have a drill and i did bleed alot so i can say these coils took it all to make,The coils consist of 4and a half wraps @ 2.5mm they ohm out @ 0.14


OK. That is cool. Considering it was done by hand, that is awesome. 

Obviously if it had been done with a drill it would have been tighter, but I also don't own a drill and I am now tempted to have a bash. 

Well done dude. Very inspirational.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (4/5/17)

Thank you it took me a while to get it lol and i made my own temporary rig to keep the wire tight.Those two coils are going to be in the freakshow for a long long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico Cronje (4/5/17)

Good Evening good people please can someone assist me with my build the coils is working fine but I am struggling with the cotton the first 3 pulls is fine then it gives me that burning dry pull I already changed the cotton like 3 times so please people I'm in need of help....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (4/5/17)

How tight is the cotton in the coil?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (4/5/17)

@Nico Cronje ........ what setup are you running and could you possibly post a pic of it?
I assume you using cotton bacon v2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico Cronje (4/5/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> How tight is the cotton in the coil?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


as tight as it can be its 7 wrap on 2.5, so there is minimal space so the cotton is tight I am using cotton bacon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (4/5/17)

So mine is tight but I can still move it when holding the mod with a slight touch, remember usually the cotton expands slightly when juiced. Like @KZOR said maybe but a pic and we can see better

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (4/5/17)

Nico Cronje said:


> as tight as it can be its 7 wrap on 2.5


If that is the case and you are vaping above 40W then you either ........
1) burning through your wick (tug on a side and see if it seperates)
2) not giving your cotton enough time to saturate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico Cronje (4/5/17)

KZOR said:


> @Nico Cronje ........ what setup are you running and could you possibly post a pic of it?
> I assume you using cotton bacon v2?


i am using a wismec rx mini with the goblin v3 mini tank, my coils is 7 wrap 2.5mm and no only cotton bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (4/5/17)

Nico Cronje said:


> the goblin v3 mini tank


Watch from 12 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/5/17)

Cor said:


> so today i did my first diy wire lol i made something hehehe dont eaven know what to call it tho but i used flatwire N80 24GA as a base then wraped it with 28GA SS all this was done by hand as i dont have a drill and i did bleed alot so i can say these coils took it all to make,The coils consist of 4and a half wraps @ 2.5mm they ohm out @ 0.14


@Cor ,you did great and have a ton of patience to wrap by hand.Get yourself a cheap drill and you'll be in Clapton hog heaven.Do a search on line to find the "Bead a lon "wire tammer method (Ohmboy Josh has a great video on this) it is ingenious and so easy that I can wrap two feet of perfect dual Claptons' in a few minutes hands free.I bought a pack of 3 Bead a lon wire tammers'on Amazon for about 3 bucks.Happy vapeing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (5/5/17)

High center parallel in Black Ano Nuppin' V2 on Jatoba/Ebony 2015 Reo Mech Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (5/5/17)

Quad build in Avocado G on Eleaf Pico 75W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (5/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (5/5/17)

kev mac said:


> @Cor ,you did great and have a ton of patience to wrap by hand.Get yourself a cheap drill and you'll be in Clapton hog heaven.Do a search on line to find the "Bead a lon "wire tammer method (Ohmboy Josh has a great video on this) it is ingenious and so easy that I can wrap two feet of perfect dual Claptons' in a few minutes hands free.I bought a pack of 3 Bead a lon wire tammers'on Amazon for about 3 bucks.Happy vapeing!



Thank you for the info and tips ile defnitly go and have a look.Any help I can get I will use to its fullest.I did have a great feelining when I completed those two coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (8/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Quad build in Avocado G on Eleaf Pico 75W.
> 
> View attachment 93741


 Hello Spydro. What ohms is that running at and what wattage are you vaping it at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/5/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello Spydro. What ohms is that running at and what wattage are you vaping it at?



The Avo G quad build nets 0.15Ω. What wattage I run depends on which DIY I am running in it. You would also have to find your own wattage for each of the liquids you use in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/5/17)

Been neglecting coil building abit so decided to play around with some ribbon, 26ga SS and 38ga SS.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (18/5/17)

Glorious coils @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/5/17)

Beautiful brother. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (19/5/17)

Some late night building.

26g ss316L twisted by hand.
3.5 mm id 0.26 ohms

nice flavor nice clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afroman (19/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Been neglecting coil building abit so decided to play around with some ribbon, 26ga SS and 38ga SS.
> View attachment 95050
> View attachment 95051
> View attachment 95052
> ...



Hey KZOR see u are stil using the mad dag... any recommendations on builds? I have tried a few I am happy with but always open to try other builds to find vape nirvana?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/5/17)

Afroman said:


> Hey KZOR see u are stil using the mad dag


Yea ........ still think it is one of the best entry level RDA's out there. I get great flavour with simple builds like the fused SS Clapton (2x28ga wrapped with a 34ga) or plain Clapton (26ga wrapped with a 36ga).
I mostly use SS but also Nichr80.
Don't see myself ever selling this gem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (19/5/17)

Friep said:


> Some late night building.
> 
> 26g ss316L twisted by hand.
> 3.5 mm id 0.26 ohms
> ...


Nice coils... willing to bet that 26g ss caused some bleeding fingers with manual twisting 
Is it just the camera angle or are they touching the top cap, though? (or rather, where the top cap would be)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (20/5/17)

Its been a while since I last posted here and I thought its time I start again.

2x 26g\36g all SS 9 wraps around a 3mm bit ohming out @ 0.19    

Vaping at 110W its a nice warm vape.












Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (21/5/17)

Decided to do a youtube tutorial on how to make stapled fused clapton wire. Unlike my previous post i decided to go the smaller route by using 0.3 by 0.1 mm ribbons and bordering them with 28ga and claptoning with 38ga.
Then used the wire and made two coils for my Hadaly so when i get my insulation part i have a build ready to install. Have a feeling these coils will produce fantastic flavor. 
Video should be up in an hour and a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (27/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Nice coils... willing to bet that 26g ss caused some bleeding fingers with manual twisting
> Is it just the camera angle or are they touching the top cap, though? (or rather, where the top cap would be)



Think it was the angle moved them a bit more in with my first re wick. No blood sacrifice was made with those thought the vape would be terrible because they did not drew blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (27/5/17)

24g ni80 3.5mm at 0.21 ohms.
The twisted stainless was better but these are power hungry. Any thing above 60 watts seem to work but 80 to 122 seems to be the best.
Blood sacrifice was made with these.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (30/5/17)

Treating my CSMNT with a single "Curly Clapton". 
Dual 28ga x 34ga SS with a 3mm diameter : 0.32Ohm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (31/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Treating my CSMNT with a single "Curly Clapton".
> Dual 28ga x 34ga SS with a 3mm diameter : 0.32Ohm
> View attachment 96277
> View attachment 96278
> View attachment 96279



Nice build, but technically speaking it's a dual coil, as it's in parallel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (31/5/17)

zadiac said:


> Nice build, but technically speaking it's a dual coil, as it's in parallel


Nice build

Dual / staged
Is like another wire between or next to your main wire like a catalist ie: ni80 to create a quick heat

As ive come to understand it.
Parralel means opposite to your post.
Wateva. 
Still looks pretty




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/6/17)

Some poorly made parallel ni80 24g 3.5ID at 0.14 ohms my lowest build yet. 
even though they are poorly made the vape is good epic clouds and flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (3/6/17)

Friep said:


> View attachment 96759
> View attachment 96760
> 
> Some poorly made parallel ni80 24g 3.5ID at 0.14 ohms my lowest build yet.
> even though they are poorly made the vape is good epic clouds and flavor.


When it's my build, I call the poor build quality "additional surface area" 

nice one though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (4/6/17)

My second build, nothing special:
Fused Clapton (28ga*2 + 32ga KA1) 3mm 7 wraps 0.43Ohm




Sitting in a Peerless RDA on a Smok Alien

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/6/17)

Ever since I've received my Daedalus I've been making simple dual core fused claptons, watched countless videos on how to get the tri core and multi core right to no avail, ended up wasting a ton of wire. I spoke to a couple coil builders who tried helping me, though I guess this didn't really help much as our levels of skill are very very different. Couple weeks back I met a gent named Hasan, Hasan builds coils and goes by the name of Crafted Coils, great guy, I was surprised at how much he was willing to help. Anyway he gave me a quick tutorial on how to get my multi cores from twisting and climbing all over each other and also on how to learn how much tension to put on the clapton wrap wire. Today for the very first time I wanted to try out a tri core alien (3 x 29ga with 38ga alien), this tested my patience as first I stretched out the de-cored clapton too much so the wraps were pretty much the same as a normal clapton would be, I tried again, got the stretch right but while wrapping, if I adjusted my grip on the wire even a little I ended up wrapping over the previous wraps. Some wire, swearing and deep breaths later I'm proud of my accomplishment. I've finally managed to make 2 near perfect aliens and these last 2, once I got a feel for it took me but 10 minutes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (10/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Ever since I've received my Daedalus I've been making simple dual core fused claptons, watched countless videos on how to get the tri core and multi core right to no avail, ended up wasting a ton of wire. I spoke to a couple coil builders who tried helping me, though I guess this didn't really help much as our levels of skill are very very different. Couple weeks back I met a gent named Hasan, Hasan builds coils and goes by the name of Crafted Coils, great guy, I was surprised at how much he was willing to help. Anyway he gave me a quick tutorial on how to get my multi cores from twisting and climbing all over each other and also on how to learn how much tension to put on the clapton wrap wire. Today for the very first time I wanted to try out a tri core alien (3 x 29ga with 38ga alien), this tested my patience as first I stretched out the de-cored clapton too much so the wraps were pretty much the same as a normal clapton would be, I tried again, got the stretch right but while wrapping, if I adjusted my grip on the wire even a little I ended up wrapping over the previous wraps. Some wire, swearing and deep breaths later I'm proud of my accomplishment. I've finally managed to make 2 near perfect aliens and these last 2, once I got a feel for it took me but 10 minutes.
> View attachment 97518
> View attachment 97519



As with everything in life... patience is key brother. That's a beautiful pair of coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fuzz (10/6/17)

Built this the other evening:

22ga Haywire Flatwire; 8 wrap; 3mm id; reading at 0.20 ohms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

Fuzz said:


> Built this the other evening:
> 
> 22ga Haywire Flatwire; 8 wrap; 3mm id; reading at 0.20 ohms
> 
> ...


Looks really good, I've never used flat wire, how does it compare to reg Clapton etc?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz (10/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Looks really good, I've never used flat wire, how does it compare to reg Clapton etc?



Thanks man!

So from normal round wire, I moved to flatwire and didn't really experiment much with claptons, etc.

What I can say is that the ramp up is superb, so is the flavour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Ever since I've received my Daedalus I've been making simple dual core fused claptons, watched countless videos on how to get the tri core and multi core right to no avail, ended up wasting a ton of wire. I spoke to a couple coil builders who tried helping me, though I guess this didn't really help much as our levels of skill are very very different. Couple weeks back I met a gent named Hasan, Hasan builds coils and goes by the name of Crafted Coils, great guy, I was surprised at how much he was willing to help. Anyway he gave me a quick tutorial on how to get my multi cores from twisting and climbing all over each other and also on how to learn how much tension to put on the clapton wrap wire. Today for the very first time I wanted to try out a tri core alien (3 x 29ga with 38ga alien), this tested my patience as first I stretched out the de-cored clapton too much so the wraps were pretty much the same as a normal clapton would be, I tried again, got the stretch right but while wrapping, if I adjusted my grip on the wire even a little I ended up wrapping over the previous wraps. Some wire, swearing and deep breaths later I'm proud of my accomplishment. I've finally managed to make 2 near perfect aliens and these last 2, once I got a feel for it took me but 10 minutes.
> View attachment 97518
> View attachment 97519



Outstanding @Moey_Ismail - congrats on those coils
They look amazing
Well done for all the effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (15/6/17)

Tried a vertebraid build with 24g kanthal 3.5mm+- difficult to get it tight around the bit. 0.11 ohms.
Pleasantly surprised with this one thought it would be a novelty coil build it see if it heats up never vape it. 
Flavor is good on this big unpractical build. Has a bit of a ramp up but retains heat so pleasant vape.
Should have used gloves got some nice blisters from these lol.
Fire extinguisher used as a anchor.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (18/6/17)

Decided to build and test a spaced multicore tsuka on my CSMNT. 6 x 28ga SS cores wrapped with twisted 0.5x0.1mm Kanthal ribbon.
At 4 wraps with a 3 diameter it comes in at 0.14ohms.
Flavour comes through very well.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 17


----------



## Amir (18/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Decided to build and test a spaced multicore tsuka on my CSMNT. 6 x 28ga SS cores wrapped with twisted 0.5x0.1mm Kanthal ribbon.
> At 4 wraps with a 3 diameter it comes in at 0.14ohms.
> Flavour comes through very well.
> 
> ...



This is stunning. Stellar work there mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/6/17)

Agreed!
That's pretty @KZOR

Staple staggered fused claptons next??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

And all the man gets is likes? That's bloody stellar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (18/6/17)

You Sir - are an Artist @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (22/6/17)

Geekvape Ammit Dual Caterpillar Track coil build

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905 (25/6/17)

Nothing fancy...Demon killer "Alien" wire staged with 22G kanthal... running at 0.09













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AlphaDog (25/6/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Nothing fancy...Demon killer "Alien" wire staged with 22G kanthal... running at 0.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really cool! What tool did you use to stagger the wires like that? My coilmaster jig sucks with flat wire/big clapton wire...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (26/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Looks really cool! What tool did you use to stagger the wires like that? My coilmaster jig sucks with flat wire/big clapton wire...



I used a small screwdriver,first I did the so called alien wire,when its nice and neat I just wrap the kanthal into the grooves of the alien.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (26/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Been neglecting coil building abit so decided to play around with some ribbon, 26ga SS and 38ga SS.
> View attachment 95050
> View attachment 95051
> View attachment 95052
> ...


@Cuzzie need some of this! 

Looks sick man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cuzzie (26/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> @Cuzzie need some of this!
> 
> Looks sick man!



Joh my china. That looks ridiculous. 
That guys vape game is on point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (30/6/17)

Dual coils in a Odis!!!! 0.2 ohms. Squonking heaven.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (1/7/17)

24G ni80 claptoned with 34G ni80

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DirtyD (2/7/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Nothing fancy...Demon killer "Alien" wire staged with 22G kanthal... running at 0.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.09 ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (2/7/17)

DirtyD said:


> 0.09 ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats what I meant...0.09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rishard (3/7/17)

Alien Build - 3 x 26ga core wrapped with 36ga on the pharaoh rda using BDEEZ got from KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporeon13 (4/7/17)

My first attempt with Clapton wire (second set of coils I ever built), and my first attempt at building me own coils EVER 

I'm gonna say it...I'm damn proud of em!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rishard (4/7/17)

Vaporeon13 said:


> My first attempt with Clapton wire (second set of coils I ever built), and my first attempt at building me own coils EVER
> 
> I'm gonna say it...I'm damn proud of em!


and you definitely should be , keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (4/7/17)

Thanks bud. It took me almost a year to get to the point of doing coils myself, and it really just takes vaping to another level!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (4/7/17)

Something simple on a Smoant Battlestar.





Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rishard (4/7/17)

some color in my life

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (9/7/17)

Smok RBA: SS316 26ga @ 0.15





Peerless: SS316 26ga @ 0.17

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (12/7/17)

Did a single coil build on the Wasp Nano RDA.
Dual Twisted wires (4x28gs SS) claptoned with a 38ga Nichr80. 
Ohm = 0.13

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## piffht (12/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Decided to build and test a spaced multicore tsuka on my CSMNT. 6 x 28ga SS cores wrapped with twisted 0.5x0.1mm Kanthal ribbon.
> At 4 wraps with a 3 diameter it comes in at 0.14ohms.
> Flavour comes through very well.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is amazing. And It looks like the tail of a Xenomorph.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Did a single coil build on the Wasp Nano RDA.
> Dual Twisted wires (4x28gs SS) claptoned with a 38ga Nichr80.
> Ohm = 0.13
> 
> ...


 If i may know where did you get the wasp rda from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> If i may know where did you get the wasp rda from?


http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=94_94&product_id=905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (13/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Did a single coil build on the Wasp Nano RDA.
> Dual Twisted wires (4x28gs SS) claptoned with a 38ga Nichr80.
> Ohm = 0.13
> 
> ...



That just looks like nom nom nom flavor for days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (13/7/17)

Dietz said:


> Have been playing around with Various 24g NI80 builds and found its alot of the same if your doing Dual, Single, Parallel... I browsed this Thread on Sunday night for some inspiration and man did I get just that!! This is definitely one of my favorite threads on this forum, we have some mad skilled builds here!
> 
> I decided to to a 2 x 24g twisted flattened coil. To date it is the best build I have done with 24g NI80 wire. This little thing surprised the crap out of me on all counts!! I really dont know if I can ever do a single 24g coil, dual or single.
> 
> ...


Love how how clean it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/7/17)

Thanks to @KZOR 's "Bdeez" I made a tripple core (26g) Ni80 claptoned with 36g Ni80.






I'm using the Ammit 25 as I'm doing a bit of travelling this weekend and don't want to struggle with a leaking tank (Kylin) so the Ammit has to step in.






Glowing nice and even










Primed and ready for the juice







All filled up and ready to go.






I have to use the RX200s again as my RX300 died eventually. For those who don't know, the RX300 was in my hand when the truck hit me and it was picked up about 20m away and the Kylin was still on it and half full of juice (glass not broken) and it was still working fine. I used it at the hospital as well.....hehehe. Unfortunately, the RX300 eventually started giving problems (you would too if you were hit by a truck) and died a few days ago. It was a nice ceremony and I gave a very touching eulogy. I will be buying a new one. Awesome mods those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

A very simple 26ga SS316 spaced build @ 0.435 on the Ammit 25:

















She vapes real nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

I did a quick parallel build to get it lower so that it can run on the Stick V8: (parallel 26ga SS316 @ 0.16)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Hows the vape on that @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hows the vape on that @TheV


I am extremely pleased with the result. Very nice flavor with a nice warm vape. I am pleasantly surprised with the Ammit 25. Definitely a step up from the Big Baby Beast (RBA).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

TheV said:


> I am extremely pleased with the result. Very nice flavor with a nice warm vape. I am pleasantly surprised with the Ammit 25. Definitely a step up from the Big Baby Beast (RBA).



Great to hear
I too like parallel builds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear
> I too like parallel builds


This is my first attempt at a parallel build. I'm glad it got the resistance down to a manageable level. And luckily it is not too difficult to do. Especially on the Ammit 25. That thing is a dream to build on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (17/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Decided to build and test a spaced multicore tsuka on my CSMNT. 6 x 28ga SS cores wrapped with twisted 0.5x0.1mm Kanthal ribbon.
> At 4 wraps with a 3 diameter it comes in at 0.14ohms.
> Flavour comes through very well.
> 
> ...


Looking good @KZOR ! I'd love to be able to build something like those but with my CSS affliction some fused Clapton's are about as advanced as I can go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/7/17)

3 x 28ga with 38ga ni80 alien, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod for my ESG Skyline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

Pristine coil @Moey_Ismail 
How does it perform? 
Whats the ramp time like?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/7/17)

Silver said:


> Pristine coil @Moey_Ismail
> How does it perform?
> Whats the ramp time like?


Pretty much no ramp up to speak of, even at 25 watts @Silver, flavor and vapor is very dense and warm. Pleasantly surprised considering most people use a higher resistance build in the Skyline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (24/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Decided to build and test a spaced multicore tsuka on my CSMNT. 6 x 28ga SS cores wrapped with twisted 0.5x0.1mm Kanthal ribbon.
> At 4 wraps with a 3 diameter it comes in at 0.14ohms.
> Flavour comes through very well.
> 
> ...



So much want....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dismissal (24/7/17)

Dual-Core Clapton (Core: 2 x 24ga NiCr80, Fuse 36ga NiCr80, Diameter: 3mm, Dual 7 Wrap, Dual Resistance: ±0.12ohm Post-Fire)
Armageddon Mfg 2nd Gen RDA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## rishard (24/7/17)

built a 3 x core staggered fused claptons on the aeronaut rda

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dismissal (29/7/17)

Damn!!! After a month of fighting with this build, a crapload of swearwords, rebuild, rebuild, rebuild. Did I mention rebuild? My first Alien!!! Build technique achieved! Yeahhhhhhh!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/7/17)

Dismissal said:


> Damn!!! After a month of fighting with this build, a crapload of swearwords, rebuild, rebuild, rebuild. Did I mention rebuild? My first Alien!!! Build technique achieved! Yeahhhhhhh!
> View attachment 102704



Well done sir. 
Quite beautiful, so clean. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (29/7/17)

Dismissal said:


> Damn!!! After a month of fighting with this build, a crapload of swearwords, rebuild, rebuild, rebuild. Did I mention rebuild? My first Alien!!! Build technique achieved! Yeahhhhhhh!
> View attachment 102704



That's some really neat work there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rishard (2/8/17)

2*26ga SS / 34ga N80 , diam 3mm , dual 6 wrap , 0,12ohms . icon rda

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/8/17)

Trying out my new VGod Elite tube mech, I found that it just wasn't hitting as hard as I wanted it to with my Reload V1.5 RDA. So I slapped together some tri core aliens, 3 x 28ga with 38ga ni80, 5 wraps on a 3.5mm rod which, according to the wire wizard on steam engine should read at 0.344 ohm per coil, dual coil should be exactly 0.17 ohm which will give me 24.71 amps on a fresh Sony VTC5A. I've seen guys build way lower, but I'm new to tube mechs, I've built in mechs before (Reo P67) but there I would aim for 0.25-0.3 ohm, so I'll keep to below 25 amps to be safe. I had just enough wire left to make a 5 wrap, 2.5mm ID coil for my Skyline ( should read about 0.25 ohm). Will report back when I have time to install it in the Reload.


PS I love the camera on this Huawei P9 Plus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (3/8/17)

rishard said:


> 2*26ga SS / 34ga N80 , diam 3mm , dual 6 wrap , 0,12ohms . icon rda
> View attachment 103026



Hi there @rishard

What are your thoughts on the Icon RDA?

Which is preferred, the Icon or the Druga?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

22/38 Flapton Ni80 6-wraps @ 0.14Ω:






Not my handy work. The guy that helped me at Vaper's Corner was keen to do a build on the Reload and I think he did a stellar job. She Vapes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/8/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there @rishard
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Icon RDA?
> 
> ...



Have a friend who had both, he sold the Druga because the deck screws started stripping, used the money to get another Icon



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

Just a quick wrap of some GeekVape wire that I picked up tonight. Man this stuff looks good! 









I rate I will rebuild my Peerless with this soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rishard (4/8/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there @rishard
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Icon RDA?
> 
> ...


Hi Waine,

unfortunately don't have the Druga RDA, so really can't say but i'm really liking the Icon RDA.
It's a bit on the airy side with a leaker whistle with all holes open, but after some adjustments with top cap you
get it to soften a bit (not gone ). That's about the major con for me.


----------



## Waine (4/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Have a friend who had both, he sold the Druga because the deck screws started stripping, used the money to get another Icon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Thanks for the opinion. You have helped me make up my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/8/17)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the opinion. You have helped me make up my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad I could help bro, let me know if you like it. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (5/8/17)

A buddy came over and we did some maintenance:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dismissal (6/8/17)

3 Core 26g Ni80 x 36g Ni80 @ 0.11ohm postfire reload rta

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (6/8/17)

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 103436
> View attachment 103437
> 
> 3 Core 26g Ni80 x 36g Ni80 @ 0.11ohm postfire reload rta


Wow ... just Wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/8/17)

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 103436
> View attachment 103437
> 
> 3 Core 26g Ni80 x 36g Ni80 @ 0.11ohm postfire reload rta



So pretty and perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dismissal (6/8/17)

fooling around with my camera : - )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## KZOR (6/8/17)

Dismissal said:


> fooling around with my camera : - )


Beautiful photo. 
What camera do you have?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 4.2volts (6/8/17)

Some Aliens I made about a week ago. Really fun making these beautiful little things. 3*26ga Ni80, 38ga alien. 5 wrap, 2.5mm, 0.1ohm dual coil. Sitting pretty in my authentic Goon LP

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dismissal (6/8/17)

KZOR said:


> Beautiful photo.
> What camera do you have?


HI @KZOR Canon 60D combined with a first attempt at photo stacking in adobe to get better depth of field. Only thing left is to wick these aliens :- )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/17)

After a long time of not being on the site i'm back  not the craziest builds, but i figured the pics looked pretty cool

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/8/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> After a long time of not being on the site i'm back  not the craziest builds, but i figured the pics looked pretty cool



Welcome back, we missed you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (8/8/17)

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 103436
> View attachment 103437
> 
> 3 Core 26g Ni80 x 36g Ni80 @ 0.11ohm postfire reload rta


Flippen hell, that looks siiiick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/8/17)

Dismissal said:


> fooling around with my camera : - )
> 
> View attachment 103450



Absolutely brilliant photo! How do you get the colour of your coils so perfect? Even with handmade coils I struggle...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dismissal (8/8/17)

JB1987 said:


> Absolutely brilliant photo! How do you get the colour of your coils so perfect? Even with handmade coils I struggle...


Hi @JB1987, Its all about pulsing correctly 10 x half a second hits @ 20 watts 5 x half a second hits at 50-60 watts until the hotspots are removed (but never going red hot) and then 1x solid hit until red hot at 85-90 watts will give you fantastic colors on nichrome80.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (9/8/17)

7 wraps Ni80 3mm ID 30x3 + 38 @ 0.342Ω





I'm really enjoying the result of the build. Not the easiest to work with as it doesn't really want to stay in place. Not a problem once you get it tightened down though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Nice one @TheV 
What juice are you vaping in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (9/8/17)

Thanks @Silver 
I'm vaping some Pistachio Cookie from the local Carlos Concoctions


> Perfected in Italy, adored everywhere, this delicacy carries the mouthwatering waft of authentic Italian baking right into your home. Think oven-fresh and perfectly browned shortbread studded with the rich earthy goodness of pistachio nuts and topped with a delicate dusting of icing sugar. It's why “Forza Italia!” is understood in any language.


It is the very first juice that I ever vaped and remains one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dismissal (16/8/17)

Purdy colours with the Reload rda titanium

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

Loving this wire! 




7 wraps Ni80 30ga x3 + 38ga @ 0.35Ω


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> Loving this wire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@TheV - what brand of wire are you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - what brand of wire are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Geek Vape wire:






Ignorance might be bliss in my case, there is probably better wire out there, but this is a real treat for me and I love the end result. Really enjoying the vape. Been running it on a Reload RTA for a week and just rebuilt the Peerless RDA with it. Definitely my new favorite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> It is Geek Vape wire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hand wound or does it fit into the Coil master tool? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> It is Geek Vape wire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use the same wire ... also enjoying them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hand wound or does it fit into the Coil master tool?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hand wound. It does fit into the tool but I prefer to hand wind anything that isn't plain simple round wire.
I find it quicker, easier and neater. Especially with wire that might twist skew or something like that.

Just a FYI, this wire has zero intention of staying nicely wound up. You have to handle it with a bit of care until it is tied down. From there it is a dream though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

Gersh said:


> Use the same wire ... also enjoying them
> View attachment 104774


That looks might fine! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/8/17)

Is there anybody on this forum that can do a build like this? If so please contact me as i am interested in an exotic coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (21/8/17)

@antonherbst
Try kaos @Vcorp Vaping they are a supporting vendor on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 105054
> 
> 
> Is there anybody on this forum that can do a build like this? If so please contact me as i am interested in an exotic coil.



Tagging @Mr_Puffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taahir Adams (24/8/17)

Hi guys

Jus wanna know this was my first n tried staged coils I used 

Hand twisted 2* 28g A1 kanthal
Geekvape Fused Clapton 3* 30g ni80 wrapped with 38g ni80...

Sitting on 0.33 ohms 

Very smooth vape with mad flavour n clouds but cool not a hot vape on 106watts

Any tips please











Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Taahir Adams (24/8/17)

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Jus wanna know this was my first n tried staged coils I used
> 
> ...


Meant n80 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

Tonight we go back to basics:





















9 wraps 26ga SS316 @ 0.65Ω
Such a nice cool vape @ 24W

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (19/9/17)

fused claptons. 26g as wrapped with haywire 38g. ni80. on my work horse alien. it may be peeling but keeps on ticking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (19/9/17)

TheV said:


> Tonight we go back to basics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's this build on the wasp? Flavour wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

Jengz said:


> How's this build on the wasp? Flavour wise?


It did unfortunately not last long for me. I changed it the next day to 5 wraps 24ga Ni80 @ 0.38ohm (32W)


----------



## Jengz (19/9/17)

TheV said:


> It did unfortunately not last long for me. I changed it the next day to 5 wraps 24ga Ni80 @ 0.38ohm (32W)


I'm running n80 fused claptons in mine and wow... just wow, the thing is I run this wire in all my setups haha, I need to start diversifying but man it's just so good... wasp, armor and hadaly

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 107641
> View attachment 107642
> View attachment 107643
> View attachment 107644
> ...


If it works and provides you with a happy vape, why mess with it 
Whats the spec on the wire? Those builds look awesome btw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (19/9/17)

Build a duel 28g ss coil today on a 2.5mm skrewdriver.. 12 wraps
Came out at about 0.62ohm
Running it in my ijoy combo 2 on the tesla WYE 200W mod at 70W pushing 6.61V @ 10.63A

Really enjoying the flavor i get off of this.. And its a climate changer in my office at work.. Lol..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (19/9/17)

TheV said:


> If it works and provides you with a happy vape, why mess with it
> Whats the spec on the wire? Those builds look awesome btw!


Geekvape n80 tri 30gauge wrapped in 38 gauge... love this wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Geekvape n80 tri 30gauge wrapped in 38 gauge... love this wire


Awesome, I have a spool of that. I'll definitely test out some similar builds when I get some time. It is indeed fantastic wire!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/9/17)

Fat Bastard Framed Staples. 6 x (0.6mmx0.1mm) ribbons, 2 x 26ga frames, fused with 38ga, all ni80

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (24/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Fat Bastard Framed Staples. 6 x (0.6mmx0.1mm) ribbons, 2 x 26ga frames, fused with 38ga, all ni80
> View attachment 108010



Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (27/10/17)

Finally getting some flavour out of my goon v1.5 really happy sitting on the frankie.

Ss317L 3mm id 7wraps +- o.29 ohms
Happy place:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/10/17)

Friep said:


> Finally getting some flavour out of my goon v1.5 really happy sitting on the frankie.
> 
> Ss317L 3mm id 7wraps +- o.29 ohms
> Happy place:
> ...


Keen to try this for my next build in the Goon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (28/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Keen to try this for my next build in the Goon



If you build your own wire I'd suggest a dual coil 5\6 wrap 2x26ga\36ga NiCr80 Fused Claptons. This is my go to build and oozes flavour in the Goon1.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (2/11/17)

Did a new build today on the Apocalypse.

2x28ga kanthal core wraped with 40ga Ni80 

3mm id

9wraps

And ohms out @0.52

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

It is my first time building and I just want opinions on how it looks please and any suggestions, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> It is my first time building and I just want opinions on how it looks please and any suggestions, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @efdsantos99 
Have moved this post of yours to a general build thread
You posted it inside one of the dedicated vendor subforums and they requested it be moved to a more appropriate general thread. I see you posted this in that Ammit thread as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (7/11/17)

hi @efdsantos99 

That build looks fine, sir! Excellent for a first attempt!
To improve it, you should use a finer gauge wrap wire, and try and get your stagger-spacing tighter, so that you have less gaps.

: )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> It is my first time building and I just want opinions on how it looks please and any suggestions, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm no pro when it comes to the dual coil ammit, but if it anything like the single coil, you have too much cotton there. The possibility of dry hits is real.
Try trimming the cotton so it doesn't come out of those holes at the sides, but just sits there ready to suck up some juice.
Other than that, it looks clean. Job well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

Playing around with a build for my Entheon on the MaTo squonker. I decided to go with a pentacore alien, 5 x 28ga fused with 36ga alien, all ni80, 3mm id. I removed a wrap from the original coil to bring the resistance down. A healthy 0.14ohm post fire

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Playing around with a build for my Entheon on the MaTo squonker. I decided to go with a pentacore alien, 5 x 28ga fused with 36ga alien, all ni80, 3mm id. I removed a wrap from the original coil to bring the resistance down. A healthy 0.14ohm post fire
> View attachment 112647
> View attachment 112648
> View attachment 112649
> View attachment 112650


Please let me know how she vapes? I recently acquired a Entheon and for my first build, I chucked a big old framed staple in there. Must admit, I am a bit underwhelmed. I think the build might be too big for the atty as she has a lack of airflow and gets hot pretty quick! I don't want to just write her of as I heard good things about it, but so far it's been pretty meh!
Btw. I am open to any help/suggestions!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Please let me know how she vapes? I recently acquired a Entheon and for my first build, I chucked a big old framed staple in there. Must admit, I am a bit underwhelmed. I think the build might be too big for the atty as she has a lack of airflow and gets hot pretty quick! I don't want to just write her of as I heard good things about it, but so far it's been pretty meh!
> Btw. I am open to any help/suggestions!


The Entheon is definitely not one for big airy builds.

Personally I build for around 0.5-0.6Ω and vape at 20-25W.
I do prefer the more restricted draw on the Entheon though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

TheV said:


> The Entheon is definitely not one for big airy builds.
> 
> Personally I build for around 0.5-0.6Ω and vape at 20-25W.
> I do prefer the more restricted draw on the Entheon though.


I am all for a restricted draw but I think my build might be choking it. I also think getting a bigger drip tip might improve the situation as I find it very difficult to get my mouth around that short/small diameter drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

I have been using so Mohawk aliens in my goon for a while now and just love the smoothness of the vape I get of them! definitely considering a single Mohawk 3mm 5wrap to mellow things out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> I am all for a restricted draw but I think my build might be choking it. I also think getting a bigger drip tip might improve the situation as I find it very difficult to get my mouth around that short/small diameter drip tip!


Oh I definitely agree about the drip tip... I'm much happier with this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

TheV said:


> Oh I definitely agree about the drip tip... I'm much happier with this:


now that sommer looks inviting to the lips!lol I must say I love the look of the Entheon with the standard drip tip...so classy but a little bit unpractical!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> View attachment 112662
> 
> Please let me know how she vapes? I recently acquired a Entheon and for my first build, I chucked a big old framed staple in there. Must admit, I am a bit underwhelmed. I think the build might be too big for the atty as she has a lack of airflow and gets hot pretty quick! I don't want to just write her of as I heard good things about it, but so far it's been pretty meh!
> Btw. I am open to any help/suggestions!


She's vaping a treat brother, the airflow issue can only be rectified by a smaller id, try going with a 2.5mm id and let me know how she vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> now that sommer looks inviting to the lips!lol I must say I love the look of the Entheon with the standard drip tip...so classy but a little bit unpractical!


A much better experience. I can definitely recommend you give it a try.
Yeah the stock tip looks fantastic ... but it ends at "looks"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

TheV said:


> The Entheon is definitely not one for big airy builds.
> 
> Personally I build for around 0.5-0.6Ω and vape at 20-25W.
> I do prefer the more restricted draw on the Entheon though.


I also prefer higher builds but this is going on a mech squonker so between 0.1-0.15 works perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> I have been using so Mohawk aliens in my goon for a while now and just love the smoothness of the vape I get of them! definitely considering a single Mohawk 3mm 5wrap to mellow things out!


Mohawk aliens are great but with the way the airflow hits the coil in the entheon you're gonna get spit back so stick to a normal alien. If you're using a regulated device try a 3 x 26ga fused with 36ga alien, 5 wraps, 3mm id should read at about 0.2, on a mech try the 5 x 28ga fused with 36 or 38ga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

My OCD got the better of me with the clamps moving inward due to them being flipped so I rebuilt for aesthetic purposes with the coil legs below the coil so tightening the screws push the clamps flush to the post guide rather than inwards. I also took a pic from the side for @Dexter305 to note the height of the coil. It's now reading at 0.15 due to the longer coil legs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Mohawk aliens are great but with the way the airflow hits the coil in the entheon you're gonna get spit back so stick to a normal alien. If you're using a regulated device try a 3 x 26ga fused with 36ga alien, 5 wraps, 3mm id should read at about 0.2, on a mech try the 5 x 28ga fused with 36 or 38ga


Thanks for all the advice buddy, normal alien it is then...I primarily use NI80, think I will try 28x3 fused with 36 but I am going to follow your advice and try a 2.5mm ID 6 wraps?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Thanks for all the advice buddy, normal alien it is then...I primarily use NI80, think I will try 28x3 fused with 36 but I am going to follow your advice and try a 2.5mm ID 6 wraps?


The amount of wraps depend on the surface area of the coil, just do enough wraps to fit post to post or it'll be a pain to install

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

Oh man, those broad 5core aliens look so nice!!! Thanks for all the advice @Moey_Ismail I will be sure to let you know how it turns out!

btw. how difficult is it to trim the leads off the coil after you've tightened it on the Entheon! The clippers just cant get in there! That get my OCD going sometimes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Oh man, those broad 5core aliens look so nice!!! Thanks for all the advice @Moey_Ismail I will be sure to let you know how it turns out!
> 
> btw. how difficult is it to trim the leads off the coil after you've tightened it on the Entheon! The clippers just cant get in there! That get my OCD going sometimes!


Thanks bud, just bend them upwards at a 90 and snip, if it's still in the way use a flat screwdriver to press them against the clamp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (11/11/17)

Did a vertebraid tonight 28ga ni80 three loop vertabraid 6wraps 0.28-ohms:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/11/17)

Fishtail braid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Fishtail braid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jip think it has two names fishtail or vertebraid. Not too sure googled vertebraid to get the tutorial.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (11/11/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/11/17)

New RDA, new build. Jazz RDA by Van & Del Designs. 5 x 28ga with 36ga alien, post fire 0.19ohm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hakhan (12/11/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> New RDA, new build. Jazz RDA by Van & Del Designs. 5 x 28ga with 36ga alien, post fire 0.19ohm
> View attachment 113033


looks similar to the soul rda. 
with so many cores does it produce a warmer type vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/11/17)

Hakhan said:


> looks similar to the soul rda.
> with so many cores does it produce a warmer type vape?


It's very similar just the airflow design is different, a warm vape but because of the thin cores it ramps up and cools down quick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (14/11/17)

I got these sweet pentaliens this morning from a builder in cape town. Gonna install them and see how they go

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shifty (14/11/17)

Shifty said:


> I got these sweet pentaliens this morning from a builder in cape town. Gonna install them and see how they go
> View attachment 113226


And here they are reading at 0.12ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (24/11/17)

One of those "additional" airflow builds:
28ga ni80 3 loop fishtail/vertebraid 0.14 ohms 3mm id 6wraps

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (25/11/17)

Good looking coils here! I mostly or only use simple round wire spaced coils... but will upload a pic when get a perfect one lol (me think a nice background pic will help also )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (30/11/17)

Finally found the perfect build for my wasp

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/11/17)

Not the most fanciest of builds but man oh man the flavor!

Dual parallel build (25ga Kanthal)
6 wraps
0.20Ω




I think I *might* have messed up the one coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (15/12/17)

Picked up this little jammy from @KZOR this afternoon... nice staggered Fused Clapton made on his newly received Daedalus v2. 

Banged it into the Hadaly on top of the RSQ and let me tell you, the flavour is off the charts!! 

Coming in at a lovely .26 ohms and vaping it at 50w is doing the trick for me!! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

Good looking coil there well done @KZOR @shaun2707 , watched the vid he did on the new Daedalus v2, now i want one also to play with, he makes it look so easy

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## shaun2707 (15/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Good looking coil there well done @KZOR @shaun2707 , watched the vid he did on the new Daedalus v2, now i want one also to play with, he makes it look so easy



Tell me about it... I had a really good look at the coils close up and they are perfect - made to look really easy!! Definitely a good buy IMO!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Tell me about it... I had a really good look at the coils close up and they are perfect - made to look really easy!! Definitely a good buy IMO!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree (wait @KZOR sells them biulds?), now we wait on the framed staple coils tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/12/17)

New build in my Flave 22 Ti, 5 core alien, 5 x 29ga with 36ga alien, 5 wraps, 3mm id @ 0.25 ohm, wicked with Royal Wicks and chilling on my MaTo squonker. I love this setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (17/12/17)

It's been a long while since I last posted in here but here goes:
3mm 6 core 0.5mm Kanthal Flat Ribbon Framed with 2x26ga Ni80 and Clapton'd with 34ga Ni80
Ohms out at 0.18ohms running in the Ammit 25 at 58W airflow wide open 
Flavour and clouds for days!
Thanks @KZOR for your guide 








Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (18/12/17)

New build in the Flave 22 titanium, inspired by the king of coils himself @RiaanRed fat framed staples, 10 x 0.3mmx0.1mm ribbons framed with 2 x 28ga and fused with 40ga, all ni80, 3mm ID, 5 wraps coming in at 0.16ohm. Did someone say surface area?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Wow @Moey_Ismail !
That surface is so smooth!!
Hows the vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (18/12/17)

Tried to make some fused claptons. Need to get the proper tools then it will be better. What happens when you have a terrible drill and even worse swivels: 28g twisted with staggered 32g lol






please excuse the poor quality pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/17)

Friep said:


> Tried to make some fused claptons. Need to get the proper tools then it will be better. What happens when you have a terrible drill and even worse swivels: 28g twisted with staggered 32g lol
> View attachment 116740
> View attachment 116741
> View attachment 116742
> ...



Na man good effort!.... try keep your drill and swivels at the same height and after securing try make all core strands exactly the same length to minimise slack... a keyring to keep the cores parallel will also do wonders and eventually you won’t need it for dual cores

Do you cut your thinner gauge before claptoning or do you keep it on the spool ?

Ps tiny drop of PG in your swivels will also help them along

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (18/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Na man good effort!.... try keep your drill and swivels at the same height and after securing try make all core strands exactly the same length to minimise slack... a keyring to keep the cores parallel will also do wonders and eventually you won’t need it for dual cores
> 
> Do you cut your thinner gauge before claptoning or do you keep it on the spool ?
> 
> Ps tiny drop of PG in your swivels will also help them along


Thanks for the advice I need to get some swivels that wont get stuck the ones with ball bearings hopefully I can find some this holiday.
I kept the wire on the spool but also ran into a de spooling issue and mesed up my spool. But it's a learning curve will get there eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (18/12/17)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the advice I need to get some swivels that wont get stuck the ones with ball bearings hopefully I can find some this holiday.
> I kept the wire on the spool but also ran into a de spooling issue and mesed up my spool. But it's a learning curve will get there eventually.


keep a hair band on the wrist of your spooling hand. when you need to stop pull the hair band onto the spool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/17)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the advice I need to get some swivels that wont get stuck the ones with ball bearings hopefully I can find some this holiday.
> I kept the wire on the spool but also ran into a de spooling issue and mesed up my spool. But it's a learning curve will get there eventually.



An old ego Clr coil also seems to make it easier, don’t know how but 99% of the times your high gauge wraps will be perfect... must really try to get it spaced in order to screw up

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Wow @Moey_Ismail !
> That surface is so smooth!!
> Hows the vape?


The vape is really flavorful @Silver but it's a hot vape in the flave 22 ti, hopefully when my chuff cap arrives I'll enjoy it more, flavor wise it brings out more sweet notes but lacks a little with the sharper notes that I get from my 5 core aliens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (18/12/17)

@Friep Centro snap swivels from any tackle shop, a hair pin with a little key ring in the drill chuck for a better hold on thinner wire and a nice flat, tight key ring for your multi cores to stay parallel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hakhan (19/12/17)

fused clappies 26g /38g all ni80 on the DR an d Ss version for the Ubuntu

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (19/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> An old ego Clr coil also seems to make it easier, don’t know how but 99% of the times your high gauge wraps will be perfect... must really try to get it spaced in order to screw up
> 
> View attachment 116745





Moey_Ismail said:


> @Friep Centro snap swivels from any tackle shop, a hair pin with a little key ring in the drill chuck for a better hold on thinner wire and a nice flat, tight key ring for your multi cores to stay parallel
> View attachment 116746
> View attachment 116747
> View attachment 116748



Thank you for all the advice really appreciate it can't wait to get some tools and give it a nother go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (19/12/17)

Friep said:


> can't wait to get some tools


While i need to post you your prize i will also include my daedalus V1 coil jig as i don't need it anymore. 
Trust it will make life abit easier for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (19/12/17)

KZOR said:


> While i need to post you your prize i will also include my daedalus V1 coil jig as i don't need it anymore.
> Trust it will make life abit easier for you.


Wow this is amazing news I can not contain my excitement. I am already over the moon about the juice and being able to taste that sublime. Thank you @KZOR you sir are a legend.

Thank you for your kindness.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (19/12/17)

Good going @Friep 

All you guys here make me want to start trying to build these fancy coils!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/12/17)

BATMAN said:


> Good going @Friep
> 
> All you guys here make me want to start trying to build these fancy coils!!


It’s a deep hole.... one which will produce some profanity and squintness but it’s so worth it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN (19/12/17)

I dont even know where to begin @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/12/17)

BATMAN said:


> I dont even know where to begin @Smoke_A_Llama



Drill
Swivels
Pliers 
Good wire cutters ( I use tin snips actually)
Clamps or bench vice
And obviously wire ( gasphase is a good source of high gauge )

And data for videos and research

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/12/17)

Friep said:


> I need to get some swivels


I have ekstra. Will include 2 in the package.  
Merry christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (20/12/17)

KZOR said:


> I have ekstra. Will include 2 in the package.
> Merry christmas.


Thank you @KZOR can't wait I am really excited wishing this holiday away lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/12/17)

I sometimes wonder if I like ni80 for the taste or the color. 26g ni80 parallel 0.183 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/12/17)

So my previous attempt at a 5 core 29ga with 36ga alien didn't turn out too great, 29ga wire is pretty thin and the standard 3:1 ratio for aliens doesn't apply perfectly when using a de-cored 26ga clapton to use over 5 cores of 29ga so it ended up bunching the wires up, I didn't get the surface area I wanted and the bunched up cores caused some spitback, I know @akhalz is a master of the 5 core alien so I asked him for some tips and tried again. And voila! It's flatter and there's no bunching up whatsoever. Excuse the crappie pic quality, long day, shakey hands.

For reference, here's a pic of the less than satisfactory attempt, it didn't look bad and I didn't even realize till I compared the surface area against the pic of @akhalz build.

@akhalz thanks for all the help bro, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep (22/12/17)

28g ni80 parallel 2mm 0.22 ohms I was aiming a bit higher but the vape is awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (22/12/17)

Build with the wire I got from vapeking today. 0.12 ohms takes ages to ramp up flavour is good but not great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

So ive never followed this thread but i plan on reading it through now from page1.

@KZOR got me inspired with his newest vids on coil building with the new Dadaelus Pro.

So i went out and got one yeaterday and started playing today.
@KZOR you make it look easy 
I know where i went wrong initially (using wrong wire to wrap and also jumping straight in the deep end)

My first attempt at making coils-


Please do laugh cause its funny AF. 

So then i attempted again but went for a more simple coil 2×26G wrapped in 40
And came out ok, not 100% as the jig wasn't moving and i had to manually move it along.
I used my Granite kithen top to work on so not sure why it didnt automatically move along.

Anyways heres what i managed to do.






Im pretty chuffed for a 2nd attempt and can only move forward from here.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Great to see @Clouds4Days 
Lol that first wire you made looked quite interesting. 
Congrats on the second one
Far better than i could do 

Hope it vaped okay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Clouds4Days
> Lol that first wire you made looked quite interesting.
> Congrats on the second one
> Far better than i could do
> ...



That first one was a shocker of note 
And worst of all it took me like a hour and a half to make that rubbish 

The 2nd one took me about a hour.
Im gonna install her in a atty this evening and will let you know how she vapes @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> That first one was a shocker of note
> And worst of all it took me like a hour and a half to make that rubbish
> 
> The 2nd one took me about a hour.
> Im gonna install her in a atty this evening and will let you know how she vapes @Silver .



Lol @Clouds4Days 
As long as you enjoying it - thats what counts

I have had many "multiple hour" sessions making coils and putting them in my atties. And im talking about simple coils! Not exotics. Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Clouds4Days
> As long as you enjoying it - thats what counts
> 
> I have had many "multiple hour" sessions making coils and putting them in my atties. And im talking about simple coils! Not exotics. Haha



Ive always wanted to make my own coils but the thought of drills and swivels and beads and pliers always put me off.

Ive been eyeing out the Daedalus v1 for a while but it was a bit pricey and didnt really know how it works.

@KZOR video tutorials on the Daedalus are great and in depth , that and the fact vape club had the Daedalus at a crazy low price of R760 for the full kit i couldn't resist the urge to jump into coil building.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Oh yeah and for anyone intrested the Daedalus Pro is not on Vape Clubs website you have to go in store or give them a call.

At R760 everyone who wants to start building there own coils should get one, its a no brainer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (23/12/17)

3 core 26G N80 with 40G wrap N80. 6 wraps around a 2mm. Comes out at 0.16, some lovely flavor in the NarTa.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/12/17)

Some build porn

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (30/12/17)

First attempt at trying to make a Alien Framed Staple coil.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (31/12/17)

Decided since my REO / OL16 was going to be my mod used when crossing midnight tonight i was going to make it some special micro coils. 




5 wraps at a 2mm diameter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Oh my gosh, that looks amazing @KZOR
What's the resistance of that setup like that?
And how's the vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> What's the resistance of that setup like that?


0.15ohm
Very quick ramp up for super molecule volume release resulting in alot of flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

KZOR said:


> 0.15ohm
> Very quick ramp up for super molecule volume release resulting in alot of flavour.



Must be amazing @KZOR - 0.15 on a Reo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Must be amazing @KZOR - 0.15 on a Reo!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Thanks for the video @KZOR

I also love instant ramping coils
That setup sounds great
Happy 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (2/1/18)

Some fused claptons from the Bearded Vaper @Chris du Toit on the Dead Rabbit and Mölly combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (6/1/18)

My first semi successful attempt at a fused clapton. Two 28g ni80 cores wrapped in 28g ni80. 0.44 single coil.




Thank you once again @KZOR this deadalus is already making live easier.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (6/1/18)

hi all, when making a coil, from where does one count the first wrap ?

i.e. is the first and last wraps with the coil "legs" counted as a wrap or not ?

hope I make sense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (6/1/18)

6 core 0.4mm Framed with 26ga Ni80 wrapped in 36ga Ni80
5 wraps around a 3mm bit
Comes in at 0.1ohms
Vaping at 3.4v (+-110W) 
Flavour and clouds are on point!

Once again thanks to @KZOR for his YT guide and inspiring this build.







What's inside the wraps

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi all, when making a coil, from where does one count the first wrap ?
> 
> i.e. is the first and last wraps with the coil "legs" counted as a wrap or not ?
> 
> hope I make sense



Good question @vicTor 
I know exactly what you mean

I think various people count them differently

To me, a wrap means a 360 degree rotation around the mandrel. So if you start where one of the legs approaches the mandrel and then count how many full rotations to the other leg leaving the mandrel, then to me thats how many wraps it is. Might be 7 or say 7.5.

For repeatability of my own coils i sometimes just count the number of wraps that are visible to me when taking a photo (and zooming in, so i can actually count them) lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> Good question @vicTor
> I know exactly what you mean
> 
> I think various people count them differently
> ...



thanks @Silver 

one of my new Year's resolutions was to make my own coils (not coil wire, yet) and I've successfully coiled my Ammit and Zeus tonight, wow, flavour is great, some experimenting yet but I'll get there, thanks for the reply, have a good weekend further

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/1/18)

So this is something a little different from what's normally posted here, kinda. 





Set of Staple Aliens by @smilelykumeenit, installed the day I got my Recoil Rebel. 
Think it was 5-6 month ago. Not 100% sure. 

Here they are today, after a good cleaning





5months, and going strong. 
I'm gonna see just how long they will last. 

Oh and yes, they are vaped everyday, my Recoil is my main vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

I am over the moon still a few things that I need to figure out but I am chuffed with myself. 28ga ni80 x2 fused with 40g ni80 six wraps 3mm 0.291ohms flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

Once again thank you @KZOR and thanks for your vids they help alot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (9/1/18)

Can't stop making these Fat Framed Staples. The flavour is crazy with these bad boys!
One for the Zeus and another (might have to take out a wrap or 2) is destined for the Hadaly.








Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## daniel craig (9/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Can't stop making these Fat Framed Staples. The flavour is crazy with these bad boys!
> One for the Zeus and another (might have to take out a wrap or 2) is destined for the Hadaly.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks super neat  great job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (9/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> That looks super neat  great job



Thanks @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/1/18)

Another 5 core 29ga/36ga alien for a buddy's Wasp RDA after thoroughly enjoying the vape it gave in my Flave 22

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Friep said:


> Once again thank you @KZOR and thanks for your vids they help alot.



good job !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Can't stop making these Fat Framed Staples. The flavour is crazy with these bad boys!
> One for the Zeus and another (might have to take out a wrap or 2) is destined for the Hadaly.
> 
> 
> ...



good job !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Another 5 core 29ga/36ga alien for a buddy's Wasp RDA after thoroughly enjoying the vape it gave in my Flave 22
> View attachment 118456



good job !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (9/1/18)

Greyz said:


> The flavour is crazy with these bad boys!


Always prefered these above aliens when it comes to flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/18)

@Greyz - great coils
What happens in those framed staples? Is it just the inner wires side by side wrapped with the outer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/1/18)

Friep said:


> Once again thank you @KZOR and thanks for your vids they help alot



Those coils look great. Well done m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/1/18)

Silver said:


> What happens in those framed staples?


It is a build that gives you maximum surface area and it is accomplished by a core wire group wrapped by a very thin wire.
The core wires that go together are color-coded for example ..... if you decide to use a 26ga wire as your core outer borders then it is best to use 0.4x0.1 ribbon wires as the inner core. You can also increase or decrease the amount of ribbon wires used to make the coil wider or more narrow depending on the atty it is going to be used on.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/1/18)

what tipe of wire ni 80, ss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Can't stop making these Fat Framed Staples. The flavour is crazy with these bad boys!
> One for the Zeus and another (might have to take out a wrap or 2) is destined for the Hadaly.
> 
> 
> ...



Those look great!
I'll take two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

Aliens are deceptive in nature. Will get there eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (10/1/18)

Friep said:


> Aliens are deceptive in nature. Will get there eventually.
> View attachment 118629



Ahhhhhh, the frustration named Alien Clapton... Been there many times and I will say that practice, practice and a little more practice will get you there eventually.
I found the biggest thing holding me back was proper preparation. If your prep is done right and you've got your key rings (in my case lego blocks) keeping your wires parallel then your 90% there to making perfect Aliens.
That and keeping the right tension on the Alien wire as it's wrapping are the keys to getting my Aliens perfect.

EDIT: I noticed from the pic that your Alien wraps are quite spaced. This will happen if your leading the wrap as it goes. Keeping back a tad will result in tighter wraps.

Just my 2c - I hope it helps you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/1/18)

It's no surprise that the 5 core alien has become my favorite build in pretty much every atomizer, it just works insanely well. Perfect heat and flavor, the 29ga cores dissipate heat very quickly, ramp up is instant even on higher resistance on a mech, did I mention the flavor? Here's some I made today for a couple of my buddies. Really rewarding when they come out this good, getting better with each batch too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/1/18)

@Friep good attempt bud, just keep trying, watch some YouTube videos by Sherlock Hohms, he makes it very simple

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's no surprise that the 5 core alien has become my favorite build in pretty much every atomizer, it just works insanely well. Perfect heat and flavor, the 29ga cores dissipate heat very quickly, ramp up is instant even on higher resistance on a mech, did I mention the flavor? Here's some I made today for a couple of my buddies. Really rewarding when they come out this good, getting better with each batch too
> View attachment 118630



I have to ask, what resistance do those clock at ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I have to ask, what resistance do those clock at ??


Single coil, 4 wraps, 3mm id comes in at 0.22 - 0.24 bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (10/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's no surprise that the 5 core alien has become my favorite build in pretty much every atomizer, it just works insanely well. Perfect heat and flavor, the 29ga cores dissipate heat very quickly, ramp up is instant even on higher resistance on a mech, did I mention the flavor? Here's some I made today for a couple of my buddies. Really rewarding when they come out this good, getting better with each batch too
> View attachment 118630



I thought I'm your buddy too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (11/1/18)

Had a shorting issue with these quad core aliens (0.06 ohms) that i finally managed to fix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (11/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> So this is something a little different from what's normally posted here, kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! How'd you get them so clean and shiny?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/18)

AlphaDog said:


> Nice! How'd you get them so clean and shiny?



I dry burn, then while they're warm, not glowing, I coil-brush them.
Then another dry burn. 

Once cool, they get their first bath in the sonic cleaner.
While wet, more brushing followed by another dry burn(just until dry)

Sonic cleaner again, brush again. 

You could repeat until they shine the way you want.

That's it. 
Pretty simple, yet a little bit of work, but worth it IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (11/1/18)

My first attempt at multi core fused claptons. 4 x 32ga ni80 fused with 40ga ni 80 2.5mm id 0.33 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (11/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> I dry burn, then while they're warm, not glowing, I coil-brush them.
> Then another dry burn.
> 
> Once cool, they get their first bath in the sonic cleaner.
> ...



I noticed that I can only do about 2 or 3 dry burn-rewick cycles and then my coils start looking dull and rusty, at which point i toss them and wind new coils...

So I'm assuming the ultrasonic cleaner sorts that out?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

AlphaDog said:


> I noticed that I can only do about 2 or 3 dry burn-rewick cycles and then my coils start looking dull and rusty, at which point i toss them and wind new coils...
> 
> So I'm assuming the ultrasonic cleaner sorts that out?



Dry burn, rinse, dry burn, rinse, toothbrush and soap.... then rinse, then dry burn then rinse... Shiny like a brand new 6 pence each and every time

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/18)

AlphaDog said:


> I noticed that I can only do about 2 or 3 dry burn-rewick cycles and then my coils start looking dull and rusty, at which point i toss them and wind new coils...
> 
> So I'm assuming the ultrasonic cleaner sorts that out?



I don't dry burn and dunk them... Just heat an cool down.
Yes, burn & dunk works to get gunk off but it also kills your coils.
But yes, the shine comes from the sonic cleaner, it really gets the stuff between the claptoning out




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (12/1/18)

Seeing as we were talking Aliens the other day I thought I'd make a set.
3x28ga/36ga Ni80 
Dual coils 6 wraps around a 3mm bit 0.17ohms





Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (12/1/18)

Slowly but surely I am getting there:
Thanks for all the tips and help.
26ga x 2 aliend with 34ga 0.212

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (12/1/18)

Amir said:


> I thought I'm your buddy too








Wow turns out I am really your buddy too. Thanx @Moey_Ismail. Can’t wait to test these bad boys out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (12/1/18)

Aliens are becoming an obsession but luckily I have a functioning set. 6 x 32ga ni80 wrapped with 34ga ni80 0.185ohms 5wraps 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/1/18)

Friep said:


> Aliens are becoming an obsession but luckily I have a functioning set. 6 x 32ga ni80 wrapped with 34ga ni80 0.185ohms 5wraps 2.5mm
> View attachment 118875
> View attachment 118876
> View attachment 118877
> View attachment 118878



Damn man, keep up the good work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/1/18)

Amir said:


> Wow turns out I am really your buddy too. Thanx @Moey_Ismail. Can’t wait to test these bad boys out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do let me know your thoughts bro, even criticism is welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @Friep good attempt bud, just keep trying, watch some YouTube videos by Sherlock Hohms, he makes it very simple



Thank you for pointing me to these vids he does make it seem easy.
This song has been stuck in my head since I watched one of his tutorials.


----------



## Friep (12/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Ahhhhhh, the frustration named Alien Clapton... Been there many times and I will say that practice, practice and a little more practice will get you there eventually.
> I found the biggest thing holding me back was proper preparation. If your prep is done right and you've got your key rings (in my case lego blocks) keeping your wires parallel then your 90% there to making perfect Aliens.
> That and keeping the right tension on the Alien wire as it's wrapping are the keys to getting my Aliens perfect.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this also helped a lot every time I think it's not worth the effort and frustration but then I gain 1 or 2 centimeters and then I just want to try again. Took me a while to figure out the leading thing but seems like I am figuring it out now I just need to get my hand not to shake when things start going well lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadside (12/1/18)

Friep said:


> Aliens are deceptive in nature. Will get there eventually.
> View attachment 118629


See your core wire is folding in on it self try using paper clips to keep the wire parralel. And go dead slow I found help if your just starting out, the guys on youtube make it look easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/1/18)

Friep said:


> Thanks for this also helped a lot every time I think it's not worth the effort and frustration but then I gain 1 or 2 centimeters and then I just want to try again. Took me a while to figure out the leading thing but seems like I am figuring it out now I just need to get my hand not to shake when things start going well lol.



Man I hear ya on the shakey hands, I don't have the steadiest hands either. Your doing well and in soon you will be looking back at these initial builds and see how far you have come. 
Just off your latest attempt I aggree with @Dreadside the core wires are whats messing your Aliens up. Your stretch looks perfect and I think once you have worked out keeping the cores parallel you will be making great Aliens. 
I'm setting up to build some Nano Aliens, I dont have my Lego blocks here so I'm improvising, I'll post a pic of the wires prepped to Alien. Maybe it might help you with setting up your cores.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (12/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Man I hear ya on the shakey hands, I don't have the steadiest hands either. Your doing well and in soon you will be looking back at these initial builds and see how far you have come.
> Just off your latest attempt I aggree with @Dreadside the core wires are whats messing your Aliens up. Your stretch looks perfect and I think once you have worked out keeping the cores parallel you will be making great Aliens.
> I'm setting up to build some Nano Aliens, I dont have my Lego blocks here so I'm improvising, I'll post a pic of the wires prepped to Alien. Maybe it might help you with setting up your cores.



Will appreciate it. I messed up with keeping them parallel when I fastened them to the swivels. Would love to see those nano aliens what wire are you using for them. 
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> Will appreciate it. I messed up with keeping them parallel when I fastened them to the swivels. Would love to see those nano aliens what wire are you using for them.
> Thanks in advance.



Right now this set will have 3x28ga cores and 36ga on the outer. I should really use 38ga but the wire is too thin for me to work with. I only use Gasphase wire for my builds, except for the Flat Ribbon, that I use Kidney Puncher Ni80.
That and I find 38ga wire doesn't handle the heat or high watts very well, I've snapped outer wraps dry burning to work out hot spots. The spool of 38ga I have will be the last I buy.

I used some 0.3mm Flat Ribbon to wrapped around the cores then pressed flat using a pliers.



Luckily I had 1 key ring in my kit 



A good start goes a long way so start off slow, the start sets you up for the entire build.



I'm almost done now, my eyes are feeling screwy and I've made 2 mistakes already, so I'm taking a break. 
Man do I need to get new glasses badly!

I'll post pics of the end result including the mistakes LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Right now this set will have 3x28ga cores and 36ga on the outer. I should really use 38ga but the wire is too thin for me to work with. I only use Gasphase wire for my builds, except for the Flat Ribbon, that I use Kidney Puncher Ni80.
> That and I find 38ga wire doesn't handle the heat or high watts very well, I've snapped outer wraps dry burning to work out hot spots. The spool of 38ga I have will be the last I buy.
> 
> I used some 0.3mm Flat Ribbon to wrapped around the cores then pressed flat using a pliers.
> ...


Thank you for this will give it a go I bought a few keyrings. 
Where did you get the flat ribbon and what thickness? 
I am left with 26ga, 24ga 34ga 40ga and if I am lucky a little bit of 32ga. Man I miss the day's when a 24ga 30ft spool would last me a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (13/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Please do let me know your thoughts bro, even criticism is welcome



So far I’ve got nothing but good things to say. Granted a new coil always performs well though, it’s after the first dry burn and rewick that I can say for sure if it’s a winner. Need to make some adjustments for the flave but the hadaly is kicking ass and taking names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (13/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Right now this set will have 3x28ga cores and 36ga on the outer. I should really use 38ga but the wire is too thin for me to work with. I only use Gasphase wire for my builds, except for the Flat Ribbon, that I use Kidney Puncher Ni80.
> That and I find 38ga wire doesn't handle the heat or high watts very well, I've snapped outer wraps dry burning to work out hot spots. The spool of 38ga I have will be the last I buy.
> 
> I used some 0.3mm Flat Ribbon to wrapped around the cores then pressed flat using a pliers.
> ...




wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> Thank you for this will give it a go I bought a few keyrings.
> Where did you get the flat ribbon and what thickness?
> I am left with 26ga, 24ga 34ga 40ga and if I am lucky a little bit of 32ga. Man I miss the day's when a 24ga 30ft spool would last me a year.



I got the 0.4mm Ribbon from The Vape Industry, the Ni80 ribbon was only R180 for 100ft. 
If your looking for wire Gasphase has the best wire and pricing locally. 36ga Ni80 is R300 for 260metres (over 700ft) thats very good value for money.
the ribbon in the pictures is 0.3mm which I use when I'm Framing with 28ga. The 0.4mm ribbon is for when Framing with 26ga.

Okay so I made quite a few mistakes towards the end, a combination of it being late and eye fatigue. First coil came out perfect, the second coil made from the messed up section not so much. But that's makes no difference I'll still vape using these coils - the pics won't end up on Inst but they will be vaped.




The Perfect Alien (As per my low standards)



The not so perfect but fully vapable sibling...



If you go back in this thread I'm sure you will find examples of my first attempts at the Alien build. There's a marked difference between when I first started and now. This doesn't mean I've perfected them, no not by a long shot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

@Friep I hope this helps you with your builds. Please do keep trying and sharing your builds with us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Greyz said:


> @Friep I hope this helps you with your builds. Please do keep trying and sharing your builds with us


Your builds look awesome. Thanks I will definitely do that and I Will definitely keeping sharing. I want to give framed staples a go next. I Will check out the places you mentioned. Thank you for your tips I really appreciate them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

Flip I forgot to respond to your question on how I attach the wires to the swivel and keep them parallel.
What I do is I make 1 core length longer than the other 2 and stick this in the middle. (See the pic where I have the key ring setup)
I make sure this wire is in the middle and I fasten only this wire to the swivel. The key ring keeps the 3 cores together while only the middle core is attached to the swivel.
Trying to attach all three wires never works, at least for me it doesn't.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> Your builds look awesome. Thanks I will definitely do that and I Will definitely keeping sharing. I want to give framed staples a go next. I Will check out the places you mentioned. Thank you for your tips I really appreciate them.



Thanks bud, and it's only a pleasure to share what I've picked up and learnt making wire. My fingers are crossed your next build comes out better, and the next one even better and so forth.

I'd suggest checking our @KZOR video on making Framed Staples. It really helped me to become more consistent in making them. 
I still clapton the staples by hand but that's a personal thing, I just prefer it that way. If you have a daedalus you could get away with using the Spool Jig to clapton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Flip I forgot to respond to your question on how I attach the wires to the swivel and keep them parallel.
> What I do is I make 1 core length longer than the other 2 and stick this in the middle. (See the pic where I hvae the key ring setup)
> I make sure this wire is in the middle and I fasten only this wire to the swivel. The key ring keeps the 3 cores together while only the middle core is attached to the swivel.
> Trying to attach all three wires never works, at least for me it doesn't.



Thanks I saw this in a vid and did not really understand what was going on. Now I understand will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/1/18)

Amir said:


> So far I’ve got nothing but good things to say. Granted a new coil always performs well though, it’s after the first dry burn and rewick that I can say for sure if it’s a winner. Need to make some adjustments for the flave but the hadaly is kicking ass and taking names.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the flave get the coil as low down as possible, you'll get a cooler, more flavorful vape. Glad you're enjoying it in the Hadaly bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

Congrats on the coiling @Greyz 
So much determination and perseverance!
I see the coiling rabbit hole is a deep and time consuming one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the coiling @Greyz
> So much determination and perseverance!
> I see the coiling rabbit hole is a deep and time consuming one


Thank you @Silver, I can confirm the Rabbit hole is deep, very deep. 
Here's hoping there's a medal at the other end 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (13/1/18)

Greyz said:


> I got the 0.4mm Ribbon from The Vape Industry, the Ni80 ribbon was only R180 for 100ft.
> If your looking for wire Gasphase has the best wire and pricing locally. 36ga Ni80 is R300 for 260metres (over 700ft) thats very good value for money.
> the ribbon in the pictures is 0.3mm which I use when I'm Framing with 28ga. The 0.4mm ribbon is for when Framing with 26ga.
> 
> ...



good job !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (14/1/18)

My favorite build x2 on a Dead Rabbit RDA, 0.13ohm at 100w, flavor for days. Also I'm quite pleased with how tight my alien wrapping has gotten

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (14/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> My favorite build x2 on a Dead Rabbit RDA, 0.13ohm at 100w, flavor for days. Also I'm quite pleased with how tight my alien wrapping has gotten
> View attachment 119001



This is super neat work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

26g x2 fused with 40g ni80 2mm id 0.12 ohms

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> 26g x2 fused with 40g ni80 2mm id 0.12 ohms
> View attachment 119613
> View attachment 119614
> View attachment 119615
> View attachment 119616



hell, can i put in an order ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> 26g x2 fused with 40g ni80 2mm id 0.12 ohms
> View attachment 119613
> View attachment 119614
> View attachment 119615
> View attachment 119616


how much whats do u use on them and power mode or temp?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DJ Maddog (20/1/18)

Hi guys

Just been treated with possiblythe best build you can put into a atty.....alien framed staple coming in at 0.25ohms.

Works amazingly in my capo sqounker.

What a pleasure.

I want to thank @KZOR for an amazing setup and for making vaping such a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's no surprise that the 5 core alien has become my favorite build in pretty much every atomizer, it just works insanely well. Perfect heat and flavor, the 29ga cores dissipate heat very quickly, ramp up is instant even on higher resistance on a mech, did I mention the flavor? Here's some I made today for a couple of my buddies. Really rewarding when they come out this good, getting better with each batch too
> View attachment 118630


29g is fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> how much whats do u use on them and power mode or temp?



Currently running them at 50w power mode and must say the ramp up is great flavour is great the goon v 1.5 is one of the drippers that disappointed me a bit but with this build it seems to shine really enjoying the vape from it can't wait to build it with some aliens when I get them right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, can i put in an order ?


Thanks @vicTor this made my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> 26g x2 fused with 40g ni80 2mm id 0.12 ohms
> View attachment 119613
> View attachment 119614
> View attachment 119615
> View attachment 119616



Those Fused Claptons look stunning @Friep! 
Bump the next set up to 3mm for that Goon and gooi dem wolke

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Those Fused Claptons look stunning @Friep!
> Bump the next set up to 3mm for that Goon and gooi dem wolke


Don't know what I was thinking going with 2mm id but atleast it's not dry hitting expected it to dry out quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> Don't know what I was thinking going with 2mm id but atleast it's not dry hitting expected it to dry out quickly.


Im guessing here but have you got the new Daedalus v2? 


Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/1/18)

Made some framed staples for my Reload BF RDA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

They look juicy @KZOR !

Tell me what is the nic strength and VG content of the juice?
What is the ohms of the coil and the power you using for them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Im guessing here but have you got the new Daedalus v2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


I have the v1. @KZOR gave me his when he upgraded. And this changed coil building for me. Though I would only be able to do fused claptons but the possibilities are endless. Just need a bigger wire budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Made some framed staples for my Reload BF RDA.
> View attachment 119670
> View attachment 119671
> View attachment 119672
> ...


These look amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Tell me what is the nic strength and VG content of the juice?


I only vape 0 or 1mg these days at a 40PG / 60VG ratio.
If you make it 4 wraps then it comes in at 0.18ohm for a 45-50W vape.
These are 5 wraps resulting in a 0.11ohm build for a 55-60W vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/1/18)

So bullet got a new engine

28x2 with 36... ni80 from kidney puncher

2.5mm... 0.34 ohms

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JB1987 (20/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So bullet got a new engine
> 
> 28x2 with 36... ni80 from kidney puncher
> 
> ...



That's a damn fine looking build, how's the vape?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/1/18)

JB1987 said:


> That's a damn fine looking build, how's the vape?



Daaaaaaaaaaamn good !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/1/18)

not as good as the pro and not bad for try no3 24ga ni80 wrap with 34ga ni 80
set up in the ammit deul at 0.10 ohm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz (21/1/18)

Had some free time in the morning and thought I'd mess around with some Tri Core Fused Claptons. 


These are 3x28gaSS/38ga Ni80 a mix of 2.5mm 5 wraps and 3mm 6 and 7 wraps sets. 







And then I thought since those went so well I'd try a set of Nano Aliens using Kzors BDeez.

3x28ga/36ga Ni80 5 wraps 3mm - my wraps are tighter and I think the BDeez definitely helped with that.






Here's the Tricore Dual 6 wrap Fused Clapton 3mm 0.12 in the Drop RDA. 
Much tamer than the Frames I had in before. I think this is a better build more suited to the Drop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Had some free time in the not ing and thought I'd mess around with some Tri Core Fuses Claptons.
> 
> 
> These are 3x27gaSS/28ga Ni80 a mix of 2.5mm 5 wraps and 3mm 5 and 7 wraps sets.
> ...


Damn fine coils there Sir, kudos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (21/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Damn fine coils there Sir, kudos


Thank you very much 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/1/18)

Greyz said:


> Had some free time in the not ing and thought I'd mess around with some Tri Core Fuses Claptons.
> 
> 
> These are 3x27gaSS/28ga Ni80 a mix of 2.5mm 5 wraps and 3mm 5 and 7 wraps sets.
> ...



very nice !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> not as good as the pro and not bad for try no3 24ga ni80 wrap with 34ga ni 80
> set up in the ammit deul at 0.10 ohm
> View attachment 119732
> View attachment 119733



good job !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (22/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's no surprise that the 5 core alien has become my favorite build in pretty much every atomizer, it just works insanely well. Perfect heat and flavor, the 29ga cores dissipate heat very quickly, ramp up is instant even on higher resistance on a mech, did I mention the flavor? Here's some I made today for a couple of my buddies. Really rewarding when they come out this good, getting better with each batch too
> View attachment 118630


 
So how do I become your buddy too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

Had some time to kill and curiosity got the best of me

Tiger coil

26g 316L
0.6 x 0.1 ni80 ribbon

3.5mm ID
0.47 Ohms

Surprised at the lack of spitting, very decent flavour and things a damn smoke machine for it's size

Think it will do quite well in small RBA's

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (22/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Had some time to kill and curiosity got the best of me
> 
> Tiger coil
> 
> ...



beautiful !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/1/18)

Moosa86 said:


> So how do I become your buddy too?


Send gifts or other items of value

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/1/18)

Another 5 core alien for a Wasp Nano RDA that's inbound. 5 x 29ga with 36ga alien wrap, 3mm id, 0.24ohm. Spacing it this way fits perfectly, post screw to post screw on the Wasp, and the flavor is just so saturated this way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Another 5 core alien for a Wasp Nano RDA that's inbound. 5 x 29ga with 36ga alien wrap, 3mm id, 0.24ohm. Spacing it this way fits perfectly, post screw to post screw on the Wasp, and the flavor is just so saturated this way.
> View attachment 119798


Must...resist....temptation....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/1/18)

need to learn how to make these dam bad boys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/1/18)

Finally semi satisfied with this atty 

Staged fused Clapton 

28awg x 2 ni80 with 36awg wrap
28awg x 1 parallel ni80 

0.45 Ohms at 3.5mm ID

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Finally semi satisfied with this atty
> 
> Staged fused Clapton
> 
> ...



hi @Smoke_A_Llama nice build !

feel stupid but what is "staged" ?

also what benefit from a 3.5 id ?


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Finally semi satisfied with this atty
> 
> Staged fused Clapton
> 
> ...



hi @Smoke_A_Llama nice build !

feel stupid but what is "staged" ?

also what benefit from a 3.5 id ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (26/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Smoke_A_Llama nice build !
> 
> feel stupid but what is "staged" ?
> 
> also what benefit from a 3.5 id ?


Staged is a 2nd wire in the spaces between the wraps of the primary coil bud, like you'll see in @Smoke_A_Llama build, there's a clapton and in the spaces there's plain round wire. 3.5mm allows more cotton so more juice is held, restricts the airflow as well amd higher resistance for the same amount of wraps. It does alter flavor too, depending on the space in the atomizer, the air pattern changes with different sized coils vs different airflow and chamber size

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

@vicTor Mr @Moey_Ismail is correct, also because I use single battery mods I'm not a fan of very low ohm builds.... sure my battery can handle the current but i just don't like how builds below +-0.3 Ohms cause my mod to heat up and battery to run flat rapidly. So to compensate for the low resistance of 3 strands of 28 I wrapped it at 3.5

Also another note to mention, less airflow gives me more flavour ... so the coil size also cut the airflow a little bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @vicTor Mr @Moey_Ismail is correct, also because I use single battery mods I'm not a fan of very low ohm builds.... sure my battery can handle the current but i just don't like how builds below +-0.3 Ohms cause my mod to heat up and battery to run flat rapidly. So to compensate for the low resistance of 3 strands of 28 I wrapped it at 3.5
> 
> Also another note to mention, less airflow gives me more flavour ... so the coil size also cut the airflow a little bit



thanks @Smoke_A_Llama and @Moey_Ismail for the explanation

I want to try a 3.5 ID build myself and experiment a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

@KZOR those squiggly coils you gave me are incredible! Will post a pic in the morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

wiesbang said:


> Not sure if there is another thread like this
> Show us those builds
> 
> Just made this one 6 loops
> ...


Looks sick bro, I would love a build like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (29/1/18)

"Hey what's this.....Oh just a spool of wire, lets see what i can do with this." (Famous last words as falling down rabbit hole)

My very first wraps  ( Kanthal A1 24G )





Because they went down so easy i thought i step it up a bit  





I realized my mistakes and corrected. (But did not cut a long enough length on this 1)





Finally on the third round i think i kept her on the straight and narrow and she rewarded me with this beauty  (Sorry for the blur no macro )


Building you own coils are super fun and to vape on something that was just a spool of wire 5 min ago is something special.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (29/1/18)

Marek_710 said:


> "Hey what's this.....Oh just a spool of wire, lets see what i can do with this." (Famous last words as falling down rabbit hole)
> 
> My very first wraps  ( Kanthal A1 24G )
> View attachment 120451
> ...



Very good for your first time. Keep going and post images here. You might win a medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/1/18)

Today’s efforts, was running low on coils so ha to bang some up. Deff need to try some more interesting coils.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan (29/1/18)

RayDeny said:


> Today’s efforts, was running low on coils so ha to bang some up. Deff need to try some more interesting coils.
> 
> View attachment 120477


you are way to organised

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/1/18)

Nothing fancy to write home about but am quite satisfied (bar the one F up on the far right) some reason 

2.5mm 
28x2 and 36 ni80
0.43 Ohms 





Really curious to try 29awg out

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marek_710 (31/1/18)

Very good wire and easy to work with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (31/1/18)

80 minutes later and enough of my favourite wire to last me at least a year. 
Aaah ..... the sweet scent of freshly made framed staples.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## shaun2707 (31/1/18)

Ooohhh... those look too much lekker! Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (31/1/18)

KZOR said:


> 80 minutes later and enough of my favourite wire to last me at least a year.
> Aaah ..... the sweet scent of freshly made framed staples.
> 
> View attachment 120827



too beautiful !!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (3/2/18)

I have been flavour less for a while now found this sucker beteeen my other coils.
28ga x 2 wrapped with 40g 0.6 ohms 3mm id flavour is back.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (3/2/18)

Put a dual framed staple build in my Apocalypse Gen 2. The colours were just so nice that i had to take a snap.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Posted a video earlier on a alien framed staple build and decided to give my Entheon one last chance. I think she realised i was serious and stepped up to the plate. Flavour is better and at such a point that i would use her more often now. 
Build : 28ga SS bordering 6x0.3 nichr80 ribbons and aliened with 36ga SS
Ohm : 0.24

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Posted a video earlier on a alien framed staple build and decided to give my Entheon one last chance. I think she realised i was serious and stepped up to the plate. Flavour is better and at such a point that i would use her more often now.
> Build : 28ga SS bordering 6x0.3 nichr80 ribbons and aliened with 36ga SS
> Ohm : 0.24
> View attachment 121642



When I got my SXK Entheon I had a tricore fused clapton in it,and my first impression was “ooo nou het ek k@k gekoop”...was very hot,spitback like hell. So I pulled out the clapton and shoved a alien in,at about .18 ohm she runs quite nice.

What put you off initially,I remember that you didnt dislike it THAT much in your review?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> What put you off initially


I am not a big fan of the airflow that split on either side. Gives you the false impression of greater airflow. Enjoy the intake of the Hadaly way more.
This atty also heated up quickly and the driptip options suck major arse.
Flavour was descent despite the fact that i had a flavour monster framed staple in. I lifted the coil more this time around and gave it a coil with more surface area and this seemed to help more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> I am not a big fan of the airflow that split on either side. Gives you the false impression of greater airflow. Enjoy the intake of the Hadaly way more.
> This atty also heated up quickly and the driptip options suck major arse.
> Flavour was descent despite the fact that i had a flavour monster framed staple in. I lifted the coil more this time around and gave it a coil with more surface area and this seemed to help more.



I also have my coil so the bottom of the coil is just just visible through air slots.

The nice thing about the split airflow is the single hole in top cap is higher preventing over squonking,but I get what you are saying.

You should talk to Tyrone from Twisted Tips for a Entheon tip like I got,makes a huge difference.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> I am not a big fan of the airflow that split on either side. Gives you the false impression of greater airflow. Enjoy the intake of the Hadaly way more.
> This atty also heated up quickly and the driptip options suck major arse.
> Flavour was descent despite the fact that i had a flavour monster framed staple in. I lifted the coil more this time around and gave it a coil with more surface area and this seemed to help more.



I also have my coil so the bottom of the coil is just just visible through air slots.

The nice thing about the split airflow is the single hole in top cap is higher preventing over squonking,but I get what you are saying.

You should talk to Tyrone from Twisted Tips for a Entheon tip like I got,makes a huge difference.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Tyrone from Twisted Tips


How do i contact him m8?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

First coil with a daedalus coil rig.




Super easy and alot of fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> How do i contact him m8?



I will whatsapp you his number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> First coil with a daedalus coil rig.
> View attachment 121652
> View attachment 121653
> 
> ...


Took you long enough
Nice one man

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Took you long enough
> Nice one man


I had some work related commitments to resolve first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Does this seem save? 



I just have an eary feeling on this build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Does this seem save?
> 
> 
> 
> I just have an eary feeling on this build




Resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Resistance


0,4 ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> 0,4 ohms


Battery model ?? 

Should be safe.. ohms law will confirm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Battery model ??
> 
> Should be safe.. ohms law will confirm


Ohms law says that its save and everything. 

The eairy feeling is a “gut” thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Ohms law says that its save and everything.
> 
> The eairy feeling is a “gut” thing


Ohms law won't lie .... first coil build "anxiety" perhaps ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Ohms law won't lie .... first coil build "anxiety" perhaps ??



It could be first “fancy” coil that i did myself from scratch anxiety kicking in. 

So far i am stil not a facebook statistic so its going well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> It could be first “fancy” coil that i did myself from scratch anxiety kicking in.
> 
> So far i am stil not a facebook statistic so its going well.


 In the unfortunate event something goes wrong.... dibs on the gloom

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Dam, that thing fires like a runaway bushfire  ,keeping fingers crossed on the build,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (9/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Does this seem save?
> 
> 
> 
> I just have an eary feeling on this build




Nothing wrong there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I will whatsapp you his number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Send me his number as well pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobertC83 (10/2/18)

My 1st ever build. Duel 24 gauge stainless core, claptoned with 40 gauge Nichrome. 0.17 ohms and a 3mm wrap. Very happy for my 1st attempt.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

RobertC83 said:


> My 1st ever build. Duel 24 gauge stainless core, claptoned with 40 gauge Nichrome. 0.17 ohms and a 3mm wrap. Very happy for my 1st attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

RobertC83 said:


> My 1st ever build. Duel 24 gauge stainless core, claptoned with 40 gauge Nichrome. 0.17 ohms and a 3mm wrap. Very happy for my 1st attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow @RobertC83 - thar is amazing for a first coil!
Well done
Hope the vape is good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RobertC83 (11/2/18)

Silver said:


> Wow @RobertC83 - thar is amazing for a first coil!
> Well done
> Hope the vape is good


@Silver yip really enjoying the Vape off this coil. Some beginners luck.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Buddy broke his spare glass , so I lent him my ammit till the package from over seas arrives

26x3 ni80
36 outer ni80
3,5mm at 0.25 Ohms

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Buddy broke his spare glass , so I lent him my ammit till the package from over seas arrives
> 
> 26x3 ni80
> 36 outer ni80
> ...


That's a beautiful colour I presume it's 0.25ohms. 
Really wish January will end now so that I can get some wire lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Friep said:


> That's a beautiful colour I presume it's 0.25ohms.
> Really wish January will end now so that I can get some wire lol


Yeah thanks for pointing that out haha .... Februworry is definitely for real

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (17/2/18)

Wow, I hope these coils are awesome as it is a absolute pain keeping 28G Ni from twisting up when Claptoning with 40G. 

Definitely not something I will be doing that often unless they rock.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Looks great @RayDeny 
Hope its good
Let us know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Wow, I hope these coils are awesome as it is a absolute pain keeping 28G Ni from twisting up when Claptoning with 40G.
> 
> Definitely not something I will be doing that often unless they rock.
> 
> ...



Wow! Nice coils there mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

i have a q i am using 2x24ga nichrome 80 wrap with 34ga ni80 2.5 iner 5 wraps(1wrap more ads 0.00001 and no space fore more) at 0.10ohm 
if i go higher Gage wire will my resistant increase 
like 2x28ga wrap 38ga ????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have a q i am using 2x24ga nichrome 80 wrap with 34ga ni80 2.5 iner 5 wraps(1wrap more ads 0.00001 and no space fore more) at 0.10ohm
> if i go higher Gage wire will my resistant increase
> like 2x28ga wrap 38ga ????


Only if it's the core

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Social_Psycho (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have a q i am using 2x24ga nichrome 80 wrap with 34ga ni80 2.5 iner 5 wraps(1wrap more ads 0.00001 and no space fore more) at 0.10ohm
> if i go higher Gage wire will my resistant increase
> like 2x28ga wrap 38ga ????


(2x28)*38 at 2.5x5 will ohm out at approximately 0.38ohm (single coil) 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

Social_Psycho said:


> (2x28)*38 at 2.5x5 will ohm out at approximately 0.38ohm (single coil)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


that can work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> that can work


ooh hell yea, thats right around my sweet spot also.. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (17/2/18)

Social_Psycho said:


> (2x28)*38 at 2.5x5 will ohm out at approximately 0.38ohm (single coil)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



The coils i have just wrapped is 2 x 28G X 40G Ni, 6 wraps around 2.5mm ohms out at 0.50 on the nose on single coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> The coils i have just wrapped is 2 x 28G X 40G Ni, 6 wraps around 2.5mm ohms out at 0.50 on the nose on single coil.


deul would be. 0.25ohm can work dam need to go shopping dam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (17/2/18)

where do you guys get your wire from..? 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

juicy jous cpt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> juicy jous cpt


awesome.. will google them. thanx 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> juicy jous cpt



Ha Ha Ha, Snap. Juicy Joes in Table view relieved me of my hard earned cash for wire as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (17/2/18)

lol.. hope they deliver. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Ha Ha Ha, Snap. Juicy Joes in Table view relieved me of my hard earned cash for wire as well.


while you there u can pop in by me just down the road from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> deul would be. 0.25ohm can work dam need to go shopping dam


if you using and android phone download vapetool. find it very usefull in determining what to build. and indication of wattage range.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (17/2/18)

3 x 28 ga wrapped with 38ga 0.183 ohms 3mm the vape is really good impressed with these. Thanks for the tips @zadiac and @Greyz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/2/18)

Made another 5 core alien for the Haku Phenom, this time with 38ga instead of 36ga, can't say I notice any flavor difference, but it does look real pretty. 38ga on a complex coil like this is a pain to work with.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Made another 5 core alien for the Haku Phenom, this time with 38ga instead of 36ga, can't say I notice any flavor difference, but it does look real pretty. 38ga on a complex coil like this is a pain to work with.
> View attachment 123157
> View attachment 123158



pretty indeed !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/2/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Made another 5 core alien for the Haku Phenom, this time with 38ga instead of 36ga, can't say I notice any flavor difference, but it does look real pretty. 38ga on a complex coil like this is a pain to work with.
> View attachment 123157
> View attachment 123158


thats is some skill and patience i struggle just to fuse 4 cores

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/2/18)

Hakhan said:


> thats is some skill and patience i struggle just to fuse 4 cores


It did take a while to get the technique right, the right amount of tension, slow and steady hand and a good key ring to keep the cores flat and you're good to go

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (24/2/18)

Some building done tonight:
3x 28ga ni80 wrapped with 38ga 0.19 ohms.
Struggling to stabilize my cores but will get it right eventually





2x 28ga aliened with 36ga thought it went well until I wrapped the coil ugly but flavour full sitting at 0.4 ohms.



Last one another 3 x 28ga ni80 wrapped with 38ga ni80 different method of stabilizing but still unsuccessful. 0.22 ohms.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/2/18)

Friep said:


> Some building done tonight:
> 3x 28ga ni80 wrapped with 38ga 0.19 ohms.
> Struggling to stabilize my cores but will get it right eventually
> View attachment 123626
> ...


 
Very nice man  have you tried using pieces of Lego to keep them stable and parallel ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (24/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Very nice man  have you tried using pieces of Lego to keep them stable and parallel ??


I have tried keyrings, lego blocks, a combo of keyrings and lego blocks, masking tape, paper clips. Think my lego blocks are an inferior quality and most probably clone LEGO blocks or i am doing something wrong. Considering to try and do them by hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/2/18)

Friep said:


> I have tried keyrings, lego blocks, a combo of keyrings and lego blocks, masking tape, paper clips. Think my lego blocks are an inferior quality and most probably clone LEGO blocks or i am doing something wrong. Considering to try and do them by hand.



Damn haha... @KZOR beadies should be perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/2/18)

Needed a harder hit from my Freehand S for the juice I was using so I replaced the 4 wrap anti clockwise coil with a 3 wrap clockwise wrapped version coming in at 0.21ohm and it's marvelous. My usual Pentacore Alien (3mm, 5 x 29ga/38ga).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/3/18)

Dual 3.5mm spaced Pentacore Aliens on the Sherman V3 RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Social_Psycho (2/3/18)

2x 24g nicrome80 wrapped with 38g declaptoned nicrome80..
6 wraps ohms out at about 0.25 ohm.. was my first attempt at what was suppose to be an alien.. but kinda came out as a duel core staggered clapton'ish.. lol






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (5/3/18)

Some basic kanthal A1, I don't remember what gauge, built it with a mates wire. Ohms out to 0.31

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Some basic kanthal A1, I don't remember what gauge, built it with a mates wire. Ohms out to 0.31
> 
> View attachment 124800
> 
> View attachment 124801


Hahaha! That is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (5/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! That is amazing!



That monster has to hurt the juice budget!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! That is amazing!


(cleans glasses) Am I seeing right... That's 4 coils. O my hat! 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Braki said:


> (cleans glasses) Am I seeing right... That's 4 coils. O my hat!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



And a 28ml capacity tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (5/3/18)

It's actually no thirstier than any of my dual coil RTAs. It's a cotton eater though. Uses way more cotton and you waste a fair amount getting the wicking right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (5/3/18)

Those coils are each 11 wrap 4mm ID

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (10/3/18)

Friday night is build night. Then i realized I have no life. 2x24ga ni80 wrapped with 38ga 7 wraps 0.11 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep (10/3/18)

Geting there made a 24ga x2 aliend with 36ga ni80 0.12. still doesn't look good but will get there with practice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (10/3/18)

28ga x2 aliened with 36ga 2mm+- 0.137 ohms just an amazing vape in the armour clone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dreadside (13/3/18)

Good flavour
5*29g alien with 36g nichrome80
.21ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/3/18)

Decided to space some of @smilykumeenit coils. 
Damn, forgot how good they are in the OG Goon. 
Snap crackle flavour baby!
Oh, I'm at home to look after my sick daughter... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Raindance (15/3/18)

Getting funky with the VV Pulse.

2 x 28AWG wrapped in 36AWG SS316L. 0.51 Ohm on Creme de Orange.
Flavor is good, not exceptional, but best on the Pulse yet. Think the OL16's may have spoilt me.

Dropped the spool of 36AWG winding the clapton, new words were invented.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (23/3/18)

2 x 28 wrapped with 36ga 2.5mm 0.215 ohms

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/3/18)

2 x 26 ga ss cores aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.09 ohms

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/3/18)

Braided wire ?? Have I made something new !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (24/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Braided wire ?? Have I made something new !
> View attachment 126916



hi what wire you using and what happens when you coil/wrap that ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/3/18)

Got 0.41 ohms 5 wraps -35 Id.



Wicked and ready


Was using the alien coil that came with the Kylin mini. The new coil is definitely an improvement. Slight improvement in Flavour but vapour production has improved drastically. And seems to have solved the spit back issue.i was facing with the stock coil. 
Currently running at 50 Watts as I like a warm vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi what wire you using and what happens when you coil/wrap that ?


Kanthal A1 28g from pirate coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got 0.41 ohms 5 wraps -35 Id.
> View attachment 126917
> 
> 
> ...



well, very nice and good job ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (25/3/18)

I wanted clouds

Atty- OG goon 24mm
WiRe- 20ga kanthal A1
ID- 3.5mm
Wraps- 8
Ohms- 0.12
Results- big clouds amazing flavour (did not expect it) and with 6mg juice at 130w semi silver just avoided.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Marek_710 (27/3/18)

So Finally thanks to @EZBlend for the smooth transaction of my first BF Mod. Plus he added a smexy coil for me to start out on!  Will ask him to give the stats on it as i forgot, just know it gives me lovely flavour. 





Vape wise i have never been this happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## EZBlend (27/3/18)

@Marek_710 

Wire- SS316L (Core 38AWG * 3 and wrap of 32AWG) 
ID- 3mm
Wraps- 4 per coil dual parallel (2 separate coils)
Ohms- 0.20

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (2/4/18)

My first semi successful tri core aliens: 3 x 28 aliened with 34ga all ni80 2.5mm id 0.11 ohms



2x 28ga aliend with 34 ga ni80 2.5mm 0.22 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (2/4/18)

Friep said:


> My first semi successful tri core aliens: 3 x 28 aliened with 34ga all ni80 2.5mm id 0.11 ohms
> View attachment 127718
> View attachment 127719
> 
> ...


You seem to be becoming quite the pro builder @Friep. Nice builds.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (2/4/18)

Wanted to try this build seen them on the net....I must say I am impressed.
3x30g 38g clapton paralleled with 26g ni80 haywire

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (2/4/18)

Raindance said:


> You seem to be becoming quite the pro builder @Friep. Nice builds.
> 
> Regards


Hehe thanks man pro as in pro-beerder...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (2/4/18)

Here we go again:
Mohawk aliens:
3x 28 wrapped with 34ga ni80 0.16 2.5mm id
These things does not make sense to me. Thought the flavour would not be that great because you loose a bit of surface area. But the flavour is awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (6/4/18)

Tripple core geek vape claptons

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (6/4/18)

Sweet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/4/18)

My fist successful set of fused claptons.





Mounted and looking pretty in the TM24 PRO, 

2x28 SS316 cores claptoned in 36 Ni80.
Ready to replay baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (28/4/18)

Wanted to share this one here too:
Slentre braid: 
2 x 28ga 5 loops 34ga ni80 2.5mm 0.2ohms.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (28/4/18)

Friep said:


> Wanted to share this one here too:
> Slentre braid:
> 2 x 28ga 5 loops 34ga ni80 2.5mm 0.2ohms.
> View attachment 130491
> ...



wow ! very nice man !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (1/5/18)

First attempt at framed staples not going to great:
4 x 0.4mn ni80 ribbon "bordered" with 28ga 2.5mm 0.13 ohms



Flavour is not too bad.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (1/5/18)

Another build messed up tonight:
3 x 28 ni80 slentre braid 5 loop 36ga ni80wanted the one core wire to pull up all the way through didn't work out lol 0.104 ohms 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Great efforts @Friep 
You have way more skills than me on this!
Did you try vaping those coils at all? How was it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (1/5/18)

Silver said:


> Great efforts @Friep
> You have way more skills than me on this!
> Did you try vaping those coils at all? How was it?


I did vape them and will vape them until i can build new ones the vape isn't bad flavour is good. Not excellent. The braids are giving me better flavour than the messed up frames...
Will get them right eventually...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905 (2/5/18)

Not my own build,but thought Id share how pretty these coils by @Keyaam still are after being used since middle January.

Just cleaned once a week by heating up and dunking in water.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/5/18)

Friep said:


> First attempt at framed staples not going to great:
> 4 x 0.4mn ni80 ribbon "bordered" with 28ga 2.5mm 0.13 ohms
> View attachment 130664
> View attachment 130665
> ...


These look good @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/5/18)

Quite proud of these 2.
The leg on the 1 not so much...but getting there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130805
> 
> Quite proud of these 2.
> The leg on the 1 not so much...but getting there.


They look great man really need to give these a go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/5/18)

Friep said:


> They look great man really need to give these a go.


The more I build them the more I learn on ways to do it simpler...also a few ways that absolutely frustrated every fibre of my being, lol. Made a nice 4mm for the Hadaly and promised not to touch any wire until the Goon arrives.  when you do @Friep , let me know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (2/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130805
> 
> Quite proud of these 2.
> The leg on the 1 not so much...but getting there.



and proud you should be !!

wish i could do this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/5/18)

vicTor said:


> and proud you should be !!
> 
> wish i could do this


Drill, swivels, few pliers, wire (lots) and patience @vicTor. It's an awesome hobby and there is so much info and willing forum members ready to help. Go for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Drill, swivels, few pliers, wire (lots) and patience @vicTor. It's an awesome hobby and there is so much info and willing forum members ready to help. Go for it



making my own coils was one of my 2018 new year resolutions, already almost halfway through the year and havent even tried ...lol

bad boy !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> making my own coils was one of my 2018 new year resolutions, already almost halfway through the year and havent even tried ...lol
> 
> bad boy !!


I placed my order at throatpunch 1 month ago. I have miles and miles still to go but I travel it gladly. Just pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Exstatic about my Goon, as @Friep mentioned it can take some serious builds. This was to test the theory. Serious builds are 1 thing, being ready for the vape you get from them is a whole different story. 

10 wraps was just a tad to much. 8 loop soos n muis met slippers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130848
> 
> 
> Exstatic about my Goon, as @Friep mentioned it can take some serious builds. This was to test the theory. Serious builds are 1 thing, being ready for the vape you get from them is a whole different story.
> ...



Congratulations man glad you got it the 1.5 can take some fat builds with those big clamps

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Friep said:


> Congratulations man glad you got it the 1.5 can take some fat builds with those big clamps


Playing around with it since yesterday, at the moment I have a tri core fused clapton wicked the way @Waine showed us. Flavour with this is beauty stays on point. Will try some framed this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I placed my order at throatpunch 1 month ago. I have miles and miles still to go but I travel it gladly. Just pull the trigger.



may I ask, where does a beginner begin, I mean, what is the first "simple" step ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> may I ask, where does a beginner begin, I mean, what is the first "simple" step ?


1st thing I did was buy a cordless drill, ball bearing swivels (very important that it's ball bearing) and then watch every video you can. @KZOR has lots and simple to follow. Start with a normal clapton, and start with bigger gauges 1st. My 1st clapton was 28g wrapped around 24g. It was like trying to coil a lamppost. 
But looking back I'd start with 26g core and 36g wrap. Once you get the clapton "onder die knie" you'll know what to try next. I'm trying to master staggered but I'm yet to make a bloody Alien, lots of fun, lots of learning , all around just awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Friep (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> may I ask, where does a beginner begin, I mean, what is the first "simple" step ?



Before getting a drill ect. I would say give some basic builds a go twisted wire, braids, if you already have a drill give fused claptons a go or normal claptons. 
Fused claptons is a awesome place to stat especially with 2 cores so get some 28ga wire for those and then something to wrap around it the rule is 10ga more so 38ga should work nicely. With that being said 38ga is thin and might be difficult to work with in the beginning so start your journey try 34ga or 36ga 36ga is extremely versatile nice inbetween thin but not too thin.
Then there is a tool the deadalus if you want to invest it's a great tool and makes claptoning a breeze if you have the cash for that i would start there.
Then YouTube will become your friend.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stillwaters (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> may I ask, where does a beginner begin, I mean, what is the first "simple" step ?


Step 1: basic tools you'll need - pliers (preferably needle nose), flush cutters, mandrel to coil the wire around.
Step 2: aim for a simple, single wire coil.
Step 3: coil the wire around the mandrel. 

To do Claptons you'll also need a drill and 2 different guage wire. 

Lots of practice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

This is not only the most beautiful coil I've ever made, it might just be the most beautiful coil EVER!!

Staggered fused clapton. 29g cores 36g wrap. 3.5mm she ohms at a high 0.7 but the ramp up is fantastic.

Made for the Goon, unfortunately will have to wait until Wednesday to build another for dual core.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Bulldog (6/5/18)

That is one handsome coil @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> That is one handsome coil @Steyn777


Thanks @Bulldog. Made a little DIY photo studio so had to make something special

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131133
> 
> This is not only the most beautiful coil I've ever made, it might just be the most beautiful coil EVER!!
> 
> ...



submit for a medal!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> submit for a medal!


I'm not in this for the medals. If I were a vendor perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/5/18)

Got to treat them like a lady. Tend to give alot of love after some honest TLC.
3mm Diameter Fralien on the Nudge.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

KZOR said:


> Got to treat them like a lady. Tend to give alot of love after some honest TLC.
> 3mm Diameter Fralien on the Nudge.
> View attachment 131142
> View attachment 131143
> View attachment 131144


Damn a Fralien is a pretty pretty coil. Nicely done @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131133
> 
> This is not only the most beautiful coil I've ever made, it might just be the most beautiful coil EVER!!
> 
> ...



This looks incredible @Steyn777 , well done!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> This looks incredible @Steyn777 , well done!


Thanks @JB1987 , it's @KZOR fault for going on about the flavour...now I can't build anything else. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/5/18)

Decided to try some SS flatwire in the VV Pulse 24. Not the most flavor intensive RDA and because I like its looks I think it worth experimenting with some more complex builds to get it up to par. 

Hammered flat some 24AWG SS316 Kidney Puncher wire as demonstrated by Morten Owen. Not as easy as it looks but managed to get a fairly decent strand of relatively straight wire in the end.





Six winds on a 3mm ID came to around 0.5 Ohm. 
Rather difficult to work with as it has no rigidity across its length and is unrelenting across its with.
Eventually got something acceptable installed.


Problem is that all that surface area requires a wick that can feed juice fast enough to avoid the centre of the coil running dry. This coil is essentially a +/- 1 cm tube with probably more than twice the surface area of a round wire coil of the same configuration. Moerse flavor matched with dry hits of equal proportions.

I will try a five wind 3.5 ID next time round. On second though, making a fused Clapton may be an easier option.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Decided to try some SS flatwire in the VV Pulse 24. Not the most flavor intensive RDA and because I like its looks I think it worth experimenting with some more complex builds to get it up to par.
> 
> Hammered flat some 24AWG SS316 Kidney Puncher wire as demonstrated by Morten Owen. Not as easy as it looks but managed to get a fairly decent strand of relatively straight wire in the end.
> View attachment 131404
> ...


That looks pretty damn nice!
The hammering flat of the wire is about the only thing I trust Morten with lately. That one he got right, at least. I've had some great success hammering flatwire myself.. shows you how industrious you can be when there isn't flatwire spools available anywhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (8/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Decided to try some SS flatwire in the VV Pulse 24. Not the most flavor intensive RDA and because I like its looks I think it worth experimenting with some more complex builds to get it up to par.
> 
> Hammered flat some 24AWG SS316 Kidney Puncher wire as demonstrated by Morten Owen. Not as easy as it looks but managed to get a fairly decent strand of relatively straight wire in the end.
> View attachment 131404
> ...


Nice one. I've been keen to try this as well. What did you use as a surface to hammer on?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (8/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Decided to try some SS flatwire in the VV Pulse 24. Not the most flavor intensive RDA and because I like its looks I think it worth experimenting with some more complex builds to get it up to par.
> 
> Hammered flat some 24AWG SS316 Kidney Puncher wire as demonstrated by Morten Owen. Not as easy as it looks but managed to get a fairly decent strand of relatively straight wire in the end.
> View attachment 131404
> ...


Very Creative @Raindance, I agree on your last line, Maybe one or two less winds could help with the dry hits

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> Nice one. I've been keen to try this as well. What did you use as a surface to hammer on?


I put a piece of thick angle iron in the jaws of my workbench vice and used that to hammer on. Lots of light taps rather than hard hits, this also helps decide where to hit as bends in the wire start forming. Just keep finders out of the way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131133
> 
> This is not only the most beautiful coil I've ever made, it might just be the most beautiful coil EVER!!
> 
> ...


Outstanding !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

My previous experiment with SS Flat Wire was a bit of a let down in terms of how it treated coils. I am building for use on a mech squonker so my builds have to work right as is, I do not have the luxury of fine tuning temp or wattage settings.

This evening made some fine fused clapton wire. 2 x 28 AWG NI80 cores bound with 38 AWG SS 316. The story in pictures below:








0.61 Ohm's. Wicked with Cotton Bacon Prime. Good ramp up and flavor is much better than the flat wire build in there before.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/5/18)

Raindance said:


> My previous experiment with SS Flat Wire was a bit of a let down in terms of how it treated coils. I am building for use on a mech squonker so my builds have to work right as is, I do not have the luxury of fine tuning temp or wattage settings.
> 
> This evening made some fine fused clapton wire. 2 x 28 AWG NI80 cores bound with 38 AWG SS 316. The story in pictures below:
> View attachment 131534
> ...



Nice one Mnr !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/5/18)

4 x 0.4mm x0.1mm ribbon bordered with 28gs ni80 wrapped with 38ga



2.5mm 0.218 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/5/18)

Got to share this. So I got these from Gasphase yesterday. Pentaliens (5 x 28ga cores fused with 34ga, 0.08Ω). Sooooo pretty! Cannot wait to fire them up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (10/5/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got to share this. So I got these from Gasphase yesterday. Pentaliens (5 x 28ga cores fused with 34ga, 0.08Ω). Sooooo pretty! Cannot wait to fire them up!
> 
> View attachment 131569


Wow. Alien wrap just gorgeous


----------



## Steyn777 (10/5/18)

Raindance said:


> My previous experiment with SS Flat Wire was a bit of a let down in terms of how it treated coils. I am building for use on a mech squonker so my builds have to work right as is, I do not have the luxury of fine tuning temp or wattage settings.
> 
> This evening made some fine fused clapton wire. 2 x 28 AWG NI80 cores bound with 38 AWG SS 316. The story in pictures below:
> View attachment 131534
> ...


I like this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (12/5/18)

It's been a while since I last posted. So much has changed improved since the last time I uploaded any pics. For the better, I hope...

A set of Quad Core Fused Clapton coming in at .12 ohms and at 115W the vape is not hot at all. The vapour is really dense and flavorful too. 
If forced to choose between this and a Tri Core Alien, is take a Quad Fused all day..

Build Specs:
4*28ga/38ga Ni80 all gasPhase wire









Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (12/5/18)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I last posted. So much has changed improved since the last time I uploaded any pics. For the better, I hope...
> 
> A set of Quad Core Fused Clapton coming in at .12 ohms and at 115W the vape is not hot at all. The vapour is really dense and flavorful too.
> If forced to choose between this and a Tri Core Alien, is take a Quad Fused all day..
> ...


Yeah...screw that little "phone home" bugger. Officially done with trying Aliens since 04:15.



I will use your build as my inspiration for today, nicely done @Greyz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (12/5/18)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I last posted. So much has changed improved since the last time I uploaded any pics. For the better, I hope...
> 
> A set of Quad Core Fused Clapton coming in at .12 ohms and at 115W the vape is not hot at all. The vapour is really dense and flavorful too.
> If forced to choose between this and a Tri Core Alien, is take a Quad Fused all day..
> ...


yoh greyz those are looking toight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (12/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Yeah...screw that little "phone home" bugger. Officially done with trying Aliens since 04:15.
> View attachment 131760
> 
> 
> I will use your build as my inspiration for today, nicely done @Greyz


snap.....

and then when all the planets are aligned

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (12/5/18)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I last posted. So much has changed improved since the last time I uploaded any pics. For the better, I hope...
> 
> A set of Quad Core Fused Clapton coming in at .12 ohms and at 115W the vape is not hot at all. The vapour is really dense and flavorful too.
> If forced to choose between this and a Tri Core Alien, is take a Quad Fused all day..
> ...


It has been too long since you posted but damm that build looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (12/5/18)

Nothing to post for last night tried braiding some 2 x 28 with 38ga 5 loop but snaped the 38ga a few times gave up as I am away for the weekend and can't setup properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Friep said:


> Nothing to post for last night tried braiding some 2 x 28 with 38ga 5 loop but snaped the 38ga a few times gave up as I am away for the weekend and can't setup properly.


Some days it just won't happen...let's see what the new day holds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Not a bad start to this mother's day

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131814
> 
> Not a bad start to this mother's day


Beautiful, u surely deserve a coil master medal for this one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Beautiful, u surely deserve a coil master medal for this one !


Thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar, but I'm still very far away from even trying for a medal. This is the same build as my last post, had to build a friend for the other one . Feel comfortable with this build now so time to move on to something more challenging (more cores)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131814
> 
> Not a bad start to this mother's day


Beautiful coil. Love the colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (14/5/18)

View attachment 131982
View attachment 131983
View attachment 131984
View attachment 131985

0.4mm x 4 ribbon bordered with 28ga.
One wrapped with 0.4mm twisted ribbon other wrapped with 34ga alien messed them up but o well. 0.13 ohms 2mm id all ni80:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grkboy (15/5/18)

Sometimes we forget how good simple micros are....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (15/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Sometimes we forget how good simple micros are....



lol.....that is not a micro coil. Micro coils are coils with like a 1mm, 1.5mm or 2mm ID. Those are just normal closed wrap coils, i.e. not spaced coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grkboy (15/5/18)

zadiac said:


> lol.....that is not a micro coil. Micro coils are coils with like a 1mm ID. Those are just normal closed wrap coils, i.e. not spaced coils.


 My bad... thought micro were classified as that... still vape like champs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (15/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> My bad... thought micro were classified as that... still vape like champs!


keen to know how the middle coils gets any airflow. i am guesing the middle coil is going to gunk up first. please post on your first rewick.....in the interest of science.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (15/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> My bad... thought micro were classified as that... still vape like champs!



Yep, I'm sure. Nice build there by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grkboy (15/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> keen to know how the middle coils gets any airflow. i am guesing the middle coil is going to gunk up first. please post on your first rewick.....in the interest of science.


 I thought about that and placed the middle coil a little closer to the deck and the outside coils a little higher... I'll load pics after some use or as soon as I'm bored and onto the next experiment... lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (16/5/18)

0.4mm x 4 ribbon bordered with 28ga stagerd with 36ga 2.5mm 0.147 ohms.
Had a few problems when i stabilzed the frame part of the clapton came of and then I had uneven spaces but the vape is great:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

Thought I'd share this: This is by no means a pretty coil and it came as the result of a mistake I made while doing the spacing for a staggered coil. So it's basically an undone staggered. Spacing was done but fusing not (if that makes sense). The reason I'm sharing this is because of the flavour. It's superb, and completely unexpected. I would say it compares to some of the better flavoured coils I've tried before.
Would love for other builders that chase flavour, @Friep @KZOR etc to give it a go and either confirm my finding or tell me I'm imagining it to cover up a flaw, lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

Not perfect but it was a 1st. I don't have ribbon so I tried a 26g wrap with 29g core. 4 wraps at 3mm ohms at 1.5. Waiting for a specific juice to finish mixing before I fire up this one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (22/5/18)

2x 28ga claptoned with 36ga then spaced claptoned with 0.4mm ribbon 2.5mm id 0.16ohms the vape is great really surprised.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Friep (22/5/18)

0.4mm ribbon x4 bordered with 28ga stager fused with 36ga. 2.5mm 0.1 ohms all ni80




the vape is just something else lots of clouds and lots of flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Great stuff @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/5/18)

Friep said:


> 0.4mm ribbon x4 bordered with 28ga stager fused with 36ga. 2.5mm 0.1 ohms all ni80
> View attachment 132629
> View attachment 132630
> View attachment 132631
> ...


Dead fancy @Friep !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grkboy (22/5/18)

So try No3... framed staple.
Getting the ribbon and frames to stay in line is POS. I finally got it right.... only to fail at making them into coils.... ribbon twisted to its sides....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (22/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> So try No3... framed staple.
> Getting the ribbon and frames to stay in line is POS. I finally got it right.... only to fail at making them into coils.... ribbon twisted to its sides....
> View attachment 132678


At least you got the hardest part nicely done

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steyn777 (22/5/18)

26g x3 cores, staggered 36g wrap. 5 wraps dual coil hits at 0.09

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (22/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> So try No3... framed staple.
> Getting the ribbon and frames to stay in line is POS. I finally got it right.... only to fail at making them into coils.... ribbon twisted to its sides....
> View attachment 132678


Can relate to this my attempts last name night:


Some things that worked for me today:
Use a shorter piece I used 16cm for my ribbon and borders. So that gives me 8cm that I am working with easier to keep that stable. 
@smilelykumeenit made the suggestion that I use the wire that I am wrapping with to keep them parallel and to go as tight as humanly possible. Then I do multiple of these little fastners and slide them up as I wrap. (This does not work with the stagered ones they do not slide lol) hope you come alright the frames really produce awesome flavour.


The above one is too loose tightend it more. But to give an idea every 2cm there is a little fastner.


The above one shows all the little fastners I slid up.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grkboy (22/5/18)

Friep said:


> Can relate to this my attempts last name night:
> View attachment 132692
> 
> Some things that worked for me today:
> ...


I did the same with the "sliders" and the coil wrapped relatively well for my level. My problem was when wrapped them around my screw driver. The ribbon part flipped to its side . I'm thinking maybe I didn't wrap them with enough tension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I did the same with the "sliders" and the coil wrapped relatively well for my level. My problem was when wrapped them around my screw driver. The ribbon part flipped to its side . I'm thinking maybe I didn't wrap them with enough tension.


Watch Squidoode on YouTube, think his channel is called The Art of Vaping. He uses a vice to secure one end while he wraps with a lot of tension holding the opposite end with a plier. Here's the link

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grkboy (22/5/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Watch Squidoode on YouTube, think his channel is called The Art of Vaping. He uses a vice to secure one end while he wraps with a lot of tension holding the opposite end with a plier. Here's the link



I think my other issue was I used 0.5x0.1 ribbon with 28g.... maybe 26g would have held up better. Then my ohms would have low low tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (24/5/18)

Messed this one up a bit but vape is good: 10 x 0.4mm ribbon bordered with 28ga wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm +- like trying to coil a coat hanger.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Right so my first attempt at this...battling with the tension on the claptoning so I keep snapping,but I have built A coil...just one







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep (24/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Right so my first attempt at this...battling with the tension on the claptoning so I keep snapping,but I have built A coil...just one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man what's the specs?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Friep said:


> Looks awesome man what's the specs?



2x24/40...I keep putting too much tension on clapton and snap the core against the chuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (24/5/18)

Perfect coil @Jp1905 especially being the first one. Sure my tenth did not look as good as that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Then one last 2x26/40...will go get proper swivels tomorrow before trying again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Daaaaamn @Jp1905 those coils look excellent! Can hardly believe it’s your first try, great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Daaaaamn @Jp1905 those coils look excellent! Can hardly believe it’s your first try, great job!



I have stolen with my eyes on many occasions...will defs go better once I get proper swivels,thank you for the kind word of encouragement!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> 2x24/40...I keep putting too much tension on clapton and snap the core against the chuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you dont mind me asking, how are you securing the high gauge wire to the chuck ??

Oh I see its 40awg... that stuff is a pita to work with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how are you securing the high gauge wire to the chuck ??
> 
> Oh I see its 40awg... that stuff is a pita to work with


I give each of the two ends a 90 degree bend and let them stand to the side with the core in the centre of the chuck,the claptoning I push through the two core wires and wrap it around the one 90 degree leg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I give each of the two ends a 90 degree bend and let them stand to the side with the core in the centre of the chuck,the claptoning I push through the two core wires and wrap it around the one 90 degree leg.


try wrapping the 40 around the 2 strands of 24 a few times before securing them in the jaws and the continue with your method

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grkboy (25/5/18)

Try No4... staple staggered fused Clapton.
Went with 28/36 staggered borders, 6 x (0.5x0.1) ribbon, claptoned with 36. All n80.

Build went relatively well. Apart from the spots that I jumped... making the coils was a FAIL. I'm going to still give them a try out and pretend they are spaced coils...

Not a nice feeling when u get the initial work done only to FAIL on wrapping the coil. School fees I guess.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Try No4... staple staggered fused Clapton.
> Went with 28/36 staggered borders, 6 x (0.5x0.1) ribbon, claptoned with 36. All n80.
> 
> Build went relatively well. Apart from the spots that I jumped... making the coils was a FAIL. I'm going to still give them a try out and pretend they are spaced coils...
> ...


How do you wrap your coils? What do you use, do you do it by hand or with a coilmaster? Etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (25/5/18)

Okay so the new swivels makes everything easier!









2x26/40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Thats awesome @Jp1905 
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (25/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Jp1905
> Congrats!



Thanx @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Try No4... staple staggered fused Clapton.
> Went with 28/36 staggered borders, 6 x (0.5x0.1) ribbon, claptoned with 36. All n80.
> Well done man those stagerd clapton looks awesome how did you get them to line up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grkboy (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> How do you wrap your coils? What do you use, do you do it by hand or with a coilmaster? Etc


I do them by hand for now. I need to invest in a coilmaster..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grkboy (25/5/18)

Prep work... line them up well at the start/swivel and at the end...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Okay so the new swivels makes everything easier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man glad it's going better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I do them by hand for now. I need to invest in a coilmaster..


By hand is the best way coil master messes with the outer wrap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Prep work... line them up well at the start/swivel and at the end...


Do you fold the spaced one at the swivle side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grkboy (25/5/18)

Friep said:


> By hand is the best way coil master messes with the outer wrap.


Well... it seems 


Friep said:


> By hand is the best way coil master messes with the outer wrap.


Well... it seems by hand im messing the whole thing up... Lol.

I think I didn't Clapton the whole thing tight enough, which have some slack... tomorrow I'll try again...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grkboy (25/5/18)

Friep said:


> Do you fold the spaced one at the swivle side?


I started there... but no luck... it's my first try so it was trial and error...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I started there... but no luck... it's my first try so it was trial and error...


Looks great man my first try had a lot of gaps and even the next ones still have gaps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I do them by hand for now. I need to invest in a coilmaster..


No need really, you can wrap fantastic coils by hand. I'm no expert (yet) but there are ways and there are ways. Let me see if I can find a quick vid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I do them by hand for now. I need to invest in a coilmaster..




Not the best quality but you'll get the idea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (25/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> I do them by hand for now. I need to invest in a coilmaster..



Hand wound is better - I find those coil master coilers tend to mess up the fine guages like 38 and 40ga wraps .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/18)

@Jp1905 
I am using the Centro ball bearing swivels, how would you rate those? I ask because I'm really not impressed with the ones I am using.
Their not much better that the ones that come with the Daedalus...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Greyz said:


> @Jp1905
> I am using the Centro ball bearing swivels, how would you rate those? I ask because I'm really not impressed with the ones I am using.
> Their not much better that the ones that come with the Daedalus...





I've been using these since day 1, haven't had a single issue with them and believe me when I say they work hard. Every 2 weeks I give them a squirt of Q10 for my own sake, not sure how necessary it is but I figure it can't do any harm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

really envy you guys, still haven't jumped in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (25/5/18)

Greyz said:


> @Jp1905
> I am using the Centro ball bearing swivels, how would you rate those? I ask because I'm really not impressed with the ones I am using.
> Their not much better that the ones that come with the Daedalus...



Well its early days for me and the swivels,but so far so good,much better that the crap I started with last night,cant imagine a fisherman even landing a guppi with that rubbish.

I paid R30 for three,also gave them some Q20 before starting,but wipe off excessive lubricant,otherwise you lubricate everything,your tv,floor,dog...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Another thread I should not have visited...would love to jump into this rabbit hole too but the wife won't be too happy if I should spend even more time away from her

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Well its early days for me and the swivels,but so far so good,much better that the crap I started with last night,cant imagine a fisherman even landing a guppi with that rubbish.
> 
> I paid R30 for three,also gave them some Q20 before starting,but wipe off excessive lubricant,otherwise you lubricate everything,your tv,floor,dog...
> 
> ...


I can relate so so much to this. When I still attempted to build aliens I used it on my fingers in the hope that it would help me with the correct tension...what a mistake, specially if you decide to wick a few moments later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (25/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Well its early days for me and the swivels,but so far so good,much better that the crap I started with last night,cant imagine a fisherman even landing a guppi with that rubbish.
> 
> I paid R30 for three,also gave them some Q20 before starting,but wipe off excessive lubricant,otherwise you lubricate everything,your tv,floor,dog...
> 
> ...



Thanks @Jp1905 I also paid around R30 for mine. I found a pic of the brand, the ones I got are black and come ina pack of three. 






So far I'm running 4 in line but I am not sold on them. I am going to see if I can find the same brand your using.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Another thread I should not have visited...would love to jump into this rabbit hole too but the wife won't be too happy if I should spend even more time away from her


Oh would you stop bragging please! We get it, a girl loves you..... (crying in the forever alone corner)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh would you stop bragging please! We get it, a girl loves you..... (crying in the forever alone corner)



good point, how can I convince my wife that making coils together will be awesome ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133084
> 
> I've been using these since day 1, haven't had a single issue with them and believe me when I say they work hard. Every 2 weeks I give them a squirt of Q10 for my own sake, not sure how necessary it is but I figure it can't do any harm.



What brand are those @Steyn777 - I oil mine before every build let alone every 2 weeks. Always remember to keep some paper towel to catch the excess oil that flings off.
I think Centro is not the best brand to be using, it would be great if everyone could share what brand swivels their using.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh would you stop bragging please! We get it, a girl loves you..... (crying in the forever alone corner)


let's do a trade, my wife for your coil building skills?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> good point, how can I convince my wife that making coils together will be awesome ?



I convinced my wife she could read in peace while I build coils downstairs. So far she has approved all purchases and even suggested I get a new 18v drill and some bigger clamps for the desk #SHOCK #HORROR

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

0.4mm ribbon x 6 bordered with 28ga stagered with 36ga then wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm 0.16 ohms vape is awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> let's do a trade, my wife for your coil building skills?


Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Greyz said:


> What brand are those @Steyn777 - I oil mine before every build let alone every 2 weeks. Always remember to keep some paper towel to catch the excess oil that flings off.
> I think Centro is not the best brand to be using, it would be great if everyone could share what brand swivels their using.


For the life of me I cant remember. It was the only bearing swivels our little shop had and also the last packet. I have 4 connected together and the last 2 never moves

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> good point, how can I convince my wife that making coils together will be awesome ?


Just setup your build station in the living room or were you guys spend most of your time...the actual prep before the drill starts working will give you enough time to still have decent conversations.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Friep said:


> 0.4mm ribbon x 6 bordered with 28ga stagered with 36ga then wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm 0.16 ohms vape is awesome.
> View attachment 133092
> View attachment 133093
> View attachment 133094
> ...



And he says there's no catching up necessary....pfffft.

Well done @Friep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/5/18)

Joh @Friep, leaps and bound bro.
I still remember your first post here, looking back, sad little coil that was ne. 
Well done dude, looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grkboy (26/5/18)

Kept it simple today. 28/38 Clapton in parallel with 26g. Flavour is super... And those colours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

What a beauty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Kept it simple today. 28/38 Clapton in parallel with 26g. Flavour is super... And those colours!



Gorgeous coils @Grkboy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grkboy (29/5/18)

Whipped up some (28/38 clapton) claptoned in parallel with 28g. Comes out at 0.2 ohms and is probably my favorite in regards to flavour and ramp up so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

This will be my last staggered I upload. I think I am comfortable enough with this build now to move on to something else.
4core 29g with 36g wrap. 4mm 5 wraps 0.28. Wanted to test a theory I had on the hadaly hence the large diameter.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grkboy (29/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133514
> 
> This will be my last staggered I upload. I think I am comfortable enough with this build now to move on to something else.
> 4core 29g with 36g wrap. 4mm 5 wraps 0.28. Wanted to test a theory I had on the hadaly hence the large diameter.


What was the theory?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> What was the theory?


Playing around a bit, the Hadaly is 12mm in width from airflow to airflow, so putting a 4mm coil in there, 5 wraps was to get the coil in perfect centre placement and after wrapping the coil occupies 6mm of the deck airflow to airflow. So there is 3mm of space between where the airflow enters until it reaches the coil. Wanted to see if this gives a warmer Vape, yes it does, does it give more flavour, still testing it, the drawback is that since it heats up more it also takes more time to cool down again, so the atty gets very warm if you try and chain vape.


I did it to test the above, this is a diy frosties recipe, left hand side is 3 days on a heated magnetic stirrer, right hand side is 15 days in the steeping cupboard. I am not getting the flavour I expected from the magnetic stirrer one. Will keep flavour testing on some other well known juice...but getting little to no flavour from this juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grkboy (29/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Playing around a bit, the Hadaly is 12mm in width from airflow to airflow, so putting a 4mm coil in there, 5 wraps was to get the coil in perfect centre placement and after wrapping the coil occupies 6mm of the deck airflow to airflow. So there is 3mm of space between where the airflow enters until it reaches the coil. Wanted to see if this gives a warmer Vape, yes it does, does it give more flavour, still testing it, the drawback is that since it heats up more it also takes more time to cool down again, so the atty gets very warm if you try and chain vape.
> View attachment 133517
> 
> I did it to test the above, this is a diy frosties recipe, left hand side is 3 days on a heated magnetic stirrer, right hand side is 15 days in the steeping cupboard. I am not getting the flavour I expected from the magnetic stirrer one. Will keep flavour testing on some other well known juice...but getting little to no flavour from this juice.


Main reason I prefer 0.2 ohm and up... ramp up quick and cool down quick... no throat burn etc... I have yet to still master framed staples. The ribbon always flips on me when making the coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Grkboy said:


> Main reason I prefer 0.2 ohm and up... ramp up quick and cool down quick... no throat burn etc... I have yet to still master framed staples. The ribbon always flips on me when making the coil!


I am waiting to get some ribbon wire to try and build some framed staples. According to what I've heard they are the shizniz when it comes to flavour. @Friep will be able to assist you with some info here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (29/5/18)

Friep said:


> 0.4mm ribbon x 6 bordered with 28ga stagered with 36ga then wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm 0.16 ohms vape is awesome.
> View attachment 133092
> View attachment 133093
> View attachment 133094
> ...


Friep you have some skill building but an even bigger skill using the clamps on yhe hadaly...love the flavour of the atty but those damn clamps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> Friep you have some skill building but an even bigger skill using the clamps on yhe hadaly...love the flavour of the atty but those damn clamps


I am running into an issue with the clamps they are just to dam small for the builds need to rewick it tonight not looking forward to the battle of the clamp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> Friep you have some skill building but an even bigger skill using the clamps on yhe hadaly...love the flavour of the atty but those damn clamps


I struggled in the beginning, found that the secret is to keep your coils legs a bit longer, so it basically balances better. Since I started doing that it's become a breeze.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (29/5/18)

Nice and clean had a little hotspot on the one border bit sorted now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

Last build for the day and I must say this is something truly unique and interesting. I'm not sure how many if any of even the seasoned builders would now this build and to find something on YouTube or any platform is straight up impossible.
This is called the FML Alien Hate coil. Tri core, 29g with a very unorthodox 36g wrap. It ohms at 0.19 dual 6 wraps 2mm diameter.
Whats the flavour like you might wonder? Unlike anything you have ever Vaped before. This coils unique ability to literally spit every drop of juice down your throat, can only be resembled by taking your favourite juice, heating it up in a microwave or stove top and then drinking it. If I was a vendor, this coil would sell at a comfortable price of R750 per coil. That may seem hefty, but seeing that each one is completely unique with every set you buy you would know that you truly have something no one else on earth has or will ever have.
Enough talk, below is a pic of FMLAHC0001A


To whomever came up with the Alien Coil: A plague on both their houses!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 12


----------



## Friep (1/6/18)

6 x 0.4mm ribbon bordered with 28ga stagerd with 36 and 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.09 ohms dam these are big.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Friep said:


> 6 x 0.4mm ribbon bordered with 28ga stagerd with 36 and 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.09 ohms dam these are big.
> View attachment 133835
> View attachment 133836
> View attachment 133837


Love the look of these builds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (1/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Love the look of these builds.


Agree with you there the build looks really great like the look of it but the vape is also extremely good dense and flavourful my current happy place are these things.
Only draw back is they are low and big. 

On the hunt for something smaller now for some of my other rdas that's being neglected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (3/6/18)

So I tried tricore claptons again...these things are not easy!










And then some more fused claptons as I handed out most of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Steyn777 (3/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> So I tried tricore claptons again...these things are not easy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not easy keeping all 3 parallel. See some mohawking on the 1st pic, but still a good looking coil. Like the colours you are getting, very nice. What gauges are you using?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (3/6/18)

That one was 3x26/38...used 4 key rings to try keep cores flat,left one at each end,and then moved the centre two as I went along,doing about 3/4 inch at a time,and still...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> That one was 3x26/38...used 4 key rings to try keep cores flat,left one at each end,and then moved the centre two as I went along,doing about 3/4 inch at a time,and still...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had some luck with @KZOR s beads, just make sure the people that do the 3d printing has a bit of a clue what you're looking for. Will get another set printed when I find a better supplier. Also some info I got recently by seasoned builders is to keep your cores very very tight between the drill and your swivel setup, which has me hunting for a vice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (16/6/18)

4 x 28 wrapped with 0.4mm ribbon (tsuka) 2.5mm 0.217 ohms all ni80

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (18/6/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 28 wrapped with 0.4mm ribbon (tsuka) 2.5mm 0.217 ohms all ni80
> View attachment 135571
> View attachment 135572
> View attachment 135573


Damn damn damn...beautiful coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/6/18)

Something a little simpler. The Zipper coil. For those who like their twisted builds, give this 1 a go. As simple as 2 pieces of twisted wire wrapped in parallel to give the zipper look.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (20/6/18)

3 x 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga getting there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (21/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Okay so the new swivels makes everything easier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I immediately have the urge to go fishing

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/6/18)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga getting there.
> View attachment 135995


Stunning, if I can get 1 of the 100s of tries halfway looking like this I'd be more than happy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (21/6/18)

Resistance said:


> I immediately have the urge to go fishing
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Winter now...which only means the bigger ones is waiting to be caught...I understand and share your urge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/18)

Resistance said:


> I immediately have the urge to go fishing
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Was my first reaction too when I saw that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (21/6/18)

6 x 0.3mm ribbon kanthal bordered with 28ga ni80 staggered with 36ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga ni80. 2.5mm 0.14ohms pre burn.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (22/6/18)

Smart looking thing we have here


Friep said:


> 6 x 0.3mm ribbon kanthal bordered with 28ga ni80 staggered with 36ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga ni80. 2.5mm 0.14ohms pre burn.
> View attachment 136163



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/6/18)

3 x 28ga fused with 38ga ni80:


4 x 0.3mm ribbon kanthal bordered with 28 ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga 2.5mm 0.21 ohms:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga fused with 38ga ni80:
> View attachment 136276
> 
> 4 x 0.3mm ribbon kanthal bordered with 28 ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga 2.5mm 0.21 ohms:
> ...


Looking great there @Friep , keep it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/6/18)

Built these 36ga five loop braides but they are supper soft and does not keep shape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

Mr @Friep heat it slightly before coiling/ wrapping it will conform


Friep said:


> Built these 36ga five loop braides but they are supper soft and does not keep shape.
> View attachment 136282
> View attachment 136283



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (23/6/18)

Banded tsuka 0.3mm ribbon kanthal



for the wrap banded with 38ga around 3 x 28ga ni80
The vape is surprisingly good

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Late night coil building @Friep !
Looking good
You must tell us how the coils vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (24/6/18)

3 x28 ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga 0.12 ohms 2.5mm



Really an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/6/18)

Silver said:


> Late night coil building @Friep !
> Looking good
> You must tell us how the coils vape


Quick feedback some of the builds where given to @joshthecarver. The fralien in the Hadaly is something different it brings out other notes in the juice my favourite is still the stagered framed staples just brings out the notes that I like. The aliens gives an awesome vape but still prefer the stagered framed staples.
The banded tsuka gives a awesome vape but the coils still need some work. I need better photos of them aswell atleast they don't spit as much as the normal tsuka i tried but think the problem with the spitback comes from the 0.4mm ribbon used for them. 
What the banded tsuka should look like:

if i am not mistaken this is a concept from mindforge. I am still trying to get the wraping right before i will wrap it around a framed staple but they look cool the round wire creates a nice optical illusion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hakhan (24/6/18)

back to basic. 2x26/38 ni80

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (6/7/18)

3 x 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm 0.14 ohms vape is excellent starting to prever the tighter draw of the apocalypse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan (6/7/18)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 38ga 2.5mm 0.14 ohms vape is excellent starting to prever the tighter draw of the apocalypse.
> View attachment 137833
> View attachment 137834
> View attachment 137835


damn your builds are getting better with each post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/7/18)

4 x 0.4mm ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga 2.5mm 0.206 ohms

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.4mm ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga 2.5mm 0.206 ohms
> View attachment 138100
> View attachment 138101
> View attachment 138102
> ...


I had to change all the previous ratings from like to nothing after seeing this....those framed staples and aliens are for peasant builders compared to this.
Well done!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.4mm ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga 2.5mm 0.206 ohms
> View attachment 138100
> View attachment 138101
> View attachment 138102
> ...


I see have acquired some jewel making skills.that coils looks like bracelets.
Awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova (9/7/18)

My first attempt at a dual setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (11/7/18)

4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga ni80 2.5mm


Ran into a problem can't build another one:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.4mm ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga 2.5mm 0.206 ohms
> View attachment 138100
> View attachment 138101
> View attachment 138102
> ...


I had to change all the previous ratings from like to nothing after seeing this....those framed staples and aliens are for peasant builders compared to this.
Well done!!


Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 138341
> 
> Ran into a problem can't build another one:
> View attachment 138342


Posting 2 pics like that will get you a lot of likes pointed at your misfortune....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (11/7/18)

Made a plan to build another one but still can't put them in a attie.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 138341
> 
> Ran into a problem can't build another one:
> View attachment 138342


Like the coils,  don’t like the cutters!  Seems that nothing is made to last anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 138341
> 
> Ran into a problem can't build another one:
> View attachment 138342


I ran into a similar situation, nail cutters to the rescue !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (11/7/18)

Friep said:


> Made a plan to build another one but still can't put them in a attie.
> View attachment 138343


And certain oaks said @Friep did not deserve a medal.....all i have to say is @Friep your coilz are bloody amazing and just getting better and better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 138341
> 
> Ran into a problem can't build another one:
> View attachment 138342


Dude i feel for you.mine did the same thing






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/18)

@Friep aswesome coils though

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (11/7/18)

Nael knippertjie FTW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/7/18)

Nope not nail clipper but this is what i use now





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (12/7/18)

Friep said:


> Made a plan to build another one but still can't put them in a attie.
> 
> View attachment 138343


Finally installed them:



0.18 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (12/7/18)

Can't seem to figure this out trying to build a stagerton can't keep everything parallel spent 4 hours on this think i will leave this for now.


Trying to keep this together:


Wrapping gives me this mess:


Started with 15cm got to 7cm can't get them to stay next to eachother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/18)

Well done it looks good.
What Atty is that you building on


Friep said:


> Can't seem to figure this out trying to build a stagerton can't keep everything parallel spent 4 hours on this think i will leave this for now.
> View attachment 138458



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova (12/7/18)

My new Themis.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/18)

Nova said:


> My new Themis.
> View attachment 138471
> View attachment 138472
> View attachment 138473


Many happy clouds to you! It looks great, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (12/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Well done it looks good.
> What Atty is that you building on
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Thanks man didn't get anything to coil yet wanted to build this thing in the dead rabbit 24mm as a single coil. Will revisit them later after I am less frustrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (12/7/18)

Tonight's insanity:
8 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga Ni 80 mowhak wrapped with 36 ga. So close to figuring this out but the drill is flat and the decore is finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (13/7/18)

Guys apologies for the spam but I have afew builds to post... first time posting them hehe!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Vape-O-Naut said:


> Guys apologies for the spam but I have afew builds to post... first time posting them hehe!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 138614
> ...


Looking good there, keep on going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nova (13/7/18)

Vape-O-Naut said:


> Guys apologies for the spam but I have afew builds to post... first time posting them hehe!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 138614
> ...


Looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/7/18)

Awesome coils guys

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (13/7/18)

Friep said:


> Tonight's insanity:
> 8 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga Ni 80 mowhak wrapped with 36 ga. So close to figuring this out but the drill is flat and the decore is finished.
> View attachment 138580
> View attachment 138581


Still looks good.
I think you need to get some non resistive practice wire to build and practice with and then build with resistive wire when you nail it

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (14/7/18)

10 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28 ga ni80 banded tsuka wrap with 40ga ni80 x1 and 0.3mm kanthal ribbon 3mm 0.253 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (14/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Still looks good.
> I think you need to get some non resistive practice wire to build and practice with and then build with resistive wire when you nail it
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


That would be great but wonder if the wire would behave the same way might be softer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 alien wrapped with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 138341
> 
> Ran into a problem can't build another one:
> View attachment 138342


How did you manage to do that?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/7/18)

Stosta said:


> How did you manage to do that?!


@stoata.His coil company is coming soon

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (14/7/18)

Resistance said:


> @stoata.His coil company is coming soon
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Lol don't think I will start one soon but thanks for the vote of confidence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Nope not nail clipper but this is what i use now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lyk soos iets wat jy ambeie mee uit haal

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Friep (14/7/18)

Stosta said:


> How did you manage to do that?!


The side cutters broke while cutting the stack I made and it wasn't that big. The ones I built I used another pair of pliers to cut the round wire and a pair of scissors to cut the ribbon but the pliers pulled the stack appart so had to stabilize everything over again but did a better job the second time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

End cutters.dis nie regtig so groot nie en was maar net R10,compared to the prices of side cutters these days I went to a hardware store to get one and did a U-turn at R240.plus I already had it in my tool arsenal without a set purpose





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

@Friep I tried something different tonight.I didnt vape it yet planning to pitstop later today,twin twisted core, staggered clapton with parallel micro coil.cant seem to get a clearer pic hope its visible with mono pic















Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/7/18)

Some Sunday building...










End result:





Tried aliens...this is no joke 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Some Sunday building...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart looking coil.how many did you make

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Smart looking coil.how many did you make
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Made 6 coils,4x3mm ID and 2x2.5mm...and then wasted alot trying to make aliens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Made 6 coils,4x3mm ID and 2x2.5mm...and then wasted alot trying to make aliens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coil scouts badge to you

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (15/7/18)

Resistance said:


> @Friep I tried something different tonight.I didnt vape it yet planning to pitstop later today,twin twisted core, staggered clapton with parallel micro coil.cant seem to get a clearer pic hope its visible with mono pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great how's the vape? Always awesome to see experiments and hear feedback.


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

Friep said:


> Looks great how's the vape? Always awesome to see experiments and hear feedback.


I know I said I was doing it today...but i ran out of juice so had to make a shake n vape batch while the others are steeping.will test tonight,promise

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (16/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Some Sunday building...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man. The aliens are difficult but you will get them right patience and wire and practice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/7/18)

@friep.awesome flavour and smooth vape. Accented fruity notes and a crisp menthol.2ohms.
Had slight trouble fitting it and doesnt look like its supposed to but will practice more hence me asking what deck that was











Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (16/7/18)

Resistance said:


> @friep.awesome flavour and smooth vape. Accented fruity notes and a crisp menthol.2ohms.
> Had slight trouble fitting it and doesnt look like its supposed to but will practice more hence me asking what deck that was
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear that man always chasing a better vape.
Missed the one about the deck.
Basically I build for my Hadaly, og goon, goon v1.5, dead rabbit 24 for bigger single coils they work well in it. And the one with the flathead screws is the apocalypse my current favorite rda.
The easiest build deck for me is the og goon and the dead rabbit the clamps of the goon is just amazing to build on and it has a lot of space the dead rabbit is also great to build on the apocalypse is also an easy build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gifgat (16/7/18)

Tried making my own coils today for the first time .....aaaand i'm addicted .....need more wire fast !
Just something easy to start off with , 2x22g 30g on the outside 1 coil 5 wraps=0.16ohms , need to get some thinner wire

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hakhan (16/7/18)

gifgat said:


> Tried making my own coils today for the first time .....aaaand i'm addicted .....need more wire fast !
> Just something easy to start off with , 2x22g 30g on the outside 1 coil 5 wraps=0.16ohms , need to get some thinner wire
> View attachment 138908
> View attachment 138909
> View attachment 138910


try gasphase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/7/18)

Friep said:


> Great to hear that man always chasing a better vape.
> Missed the one about the deck.
> Basically I build for my Hadaly, og goon, goon v1.5, dead rabbit 24 for bigger single coils they work well in it. And the one with the flathead screws is the apocalypse my current favorite rda.
> The easiest build deck for me is the og goon and the dead rabbit the clamps of the goon is just amazing to build on and it has a lot of space the dead rabbit is also great to build on the apocalypse is also an easy build.


I had slight trouble installing and remove one turn on the coils to get a lower resistance and it ended up looking like that but the vape is good and smooth,the flavour is awesome and it seem to chuck out more- and a denser cloud

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/7/18)

gifgat said:


> Tried making my own coils today for the first time .....aaaand i'm addicted .....need more wire fast !
> Just something easy to start off with , 2x22g 30g on the outside 1 coil 5 wraps=0.16ohms , need to get some thinner wire
> View attachment 138908
> View attachment 138909
> View attachment 138910


Smart work

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/7/18)

Would like to try this in something bigger.





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Would like to try this in something bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed to non menthol juice and it works just as great.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (18/7/18)

20 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28 ga ni80 wrapped with 36ga bloody difficult to keep it stable 3mm 0.08 ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

Awesome


Friep said:


> 20 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28 ga ni80 wrapped with 36ga bloody difficult to keep it stable 3mm 0.08 ohms
> View attachment 139192
> View attachment 139193
> View attachment 139194
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (21/7/18)

Stiched alien framed staple:
4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga stiched with 38ga 3mm 0.15ohm really nice vape. I have no idea what you call this thing stralian maybe lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (21/7/18)

Friep said:


> Stiched alien framed staple:
> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga stiched with 38ga 3mm 0.15ohm really nice vape. I have no idea what you call this thing stralian maybe lol
> View attachment 139404
> View attachment 139405
> ...


Let's call it a zipper coil.looks awesome...really awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (21/7/18)

Friep said:


> Stiched alien framed staple:
> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga stiched with 38ga 3mm 0.15ohm really nice vape. I have no idea what you call this thing stralian maybe lol
> View attachment 139404
> View attachment 139405
> ...



Wow bud youre becoming a Master!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruben (21/7/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.4mm ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stagger fused with 38ga 2.5mm 0.206 ohms
> View attachment 138100
> View attachment 138101
> View attachment 138102
> ...


Those are some sexy coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willielieb (23/7/18)

After about what seemed like an hour I made something cool! Completely disregarded how you build on a drop and made this cool single coil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (23/7/18)

Friep said:


> Looks great man. The aliens are difficult but you will get them right patience and wire and practice


This is a LIE!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (23/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Let's call it a zipper coil.looks awesome...really awesome
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Can't call it Zipper coils...there's already a coil build with that name. And Fyi, it's a simple but awesome looking build for those that love their twisted builds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (23/7/18)

Friep said:


> Stiched alien framed staple:
> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga stiched with 38ga 3mm 0.15ohm really nice vape. I have no idea what you call this thing stralian maybe lol
> View attachment 139404
> View attachment 139405
> ...


You call it by the same word everyone said 1st when they saw it: DAMN!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willielieb (23/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Can't call it Zipper coils...there's already a coil build with that name. And Fyi, it's a simple but awesome looking build for those that love their twisted builds.


i think its called a tsuka

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Then we call it a Friep coil after the maker


Steyn777 said:


> Can't call it Zipper coils...there's already a coil build with that name. And Fyi, it's a simple but awesome looking build for those that love their twisted builds.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Willielieb (24/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Then we call it a Friep coil after the maker
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Think it's called a tsuka coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (24/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> Think it's called a tsuka coil


I sense a glitch in the Matrix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (24/7/18)

Friep said:


> Stiched alien framed staple:
> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga stiched with 38ga 3mm 0.15ohm really nice vape. I have no idea what you call this thing stralian maybe lol
> View attachment 139404
> View attachment 139405
> ...


Seems like you call it a stitched fralien.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gifgat (24/7/18)

Friep said:


> Seems like you call it a stitched fralien.


I shall call it billy .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Friep said:


> Seems like you call it a stitched fralien.


Hows the vape on that sucker

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (24/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Hows the vape on that sucker
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Vape is great but prefer the stagered frames to them and also normal tricore aliens. They kind of bring out other topnotes for me for instance I have a adv that I mix myself so it's a strawberry cheesecake tipe thing the stagered frames bring out the crust for me really well and the normal aliens the strawberry while these stiched fraliens and normal fraliens kind of bring out all of the notes together in harmony. I just prefer the vape with the top notes brought out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Awesome


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Friep said:


> Vape is great but prefer the stagered frames to them and also normal tricore aliens. They kind of bring out other topnotes for me for instance I have a adv that I mix myself so it's a strawberry cheesecake tipe thing the stagered frames bring out the crust for me really well and the normal aliens the strawberry while these stiched fraliens and normal fraliens kind of bring out all of the notes together in harmony. I just prefer the vape with the top notes brought out.


Awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/7/18)

Night filed with failed builds but these two came out ok.
4 x 0.3mm kanthal bordered with 32ga x2 ni80 twisted helix fused with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.34 ohms
Colder vape but flavour is still good.



Then 0.4mm x4 ribbon ni80 stagerd with 36 ni80 bordered with 2x 0.4mm ribbon ni80 and 28ga ni80 fused with 40ga ni80:
Still need to put it in a rda.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (28/7/18)

Friep said:


> Night filed with failed builds but these two came out ok.
> 4 x 0.3mm kanthal bordered with 32ga x2 ni80 twisted helix fused with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.34 ohms
> Colder vape but flavour is still good.
> View attachment 140096
> ...


The first coil is the one I'd prefer for my use, but both came out good enough.looks awsome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/18)

that's type of builds give me the flavour I like and about 8 strands of twisted stainless 36-40guage and spaced clapton or loosely wrapped decor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willielieb (30/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I sense a glitch in the Matrix...


Indeed it was , the comment didnt show on my screen so i went for another ,aw well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (1/8/18)

Attempted quad core alien.

4x28/36ga








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (2/8/18)

First attempt at an interlocking alien:
4 x 0.3mm kanthal bordered with 28ga aliend with 2 x 36ga. Parallel clapton sucks got 12cm of usable clapton and could make this hopefully tomorrow night i can re-attempt this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (4/8/18)

4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 interlocking alien wrap 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.239 ohms excellent vape will need to get them right

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dreadside (5/8/18)

Sunday build. Staggered frame staples 6*.4*.1 ribbon 26g frame and staple with 36g ni80

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep (5/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> Sunday build. Staggered frame staples 6*.4*.1 ribbon 26g frame and staple with 36g ni80
> View attachment 140982
> View attachment 140983


 Wow these looks amazing man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (5/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> Sunday build. Staggered frame staples 6*.4*.1 ribbon 26g frame and staple with 36g ni80
> View attachment 140982
> View attachment 140983



double wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (5/8/18)

This build is haunting me: 3 x 28 ga ni80
Interlocking alien wrap with 2 x 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.243 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

Friep said:


> This build is haunting me: 3 x 28 ga ni80
> Interlocking alien wrap with 2 x 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.243 ohms
> View attachment 140990
> View attachment 140991
> ...


try a thinner decor till you ace the build.maybe 40g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> Sunday build. Staggered frame staples 6*.4*.1 ribbon 26g frame and staple with 36g ni80
> View attachment 140982
> View attachment 140983


smart looking coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (7/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> Sunday build. Staggered frame staples 6*.4*.1 ribbon 26g frame and staple with 36g ni80
> View attachment 140982
> View attachment 140983



@Dreadside that's refreshing to see. thanks. you should post this for a coil master medal; you have surely earned one by now!

good going @Jp1905 ! 
i made some quad cores too: the black ones are 28/38 and the wire sample and the white ones are 32/40. 





and i made some interlocking aliens too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dreadside (8/8/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Dreadside that's refreshing to see. thanks. you should post this for a coil master medal; you have surely earned one by now!
> 
> 
> good going @Jp1905 !
> ...



Thank you, those stiched aliens look awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/8/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Dreadside that's refreshing to see. thanks. you should post this for a coil master medal; you have surely earned one by now!
> 
> good going @Jp1905 !
> i made some quad cores too: the black ones are 28/38 and the wire sample and the white ones are 32/40.
> ...


 Those interlocking aliens looks great man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (9/8/18)

Trying to make some 28ga ni80 x 3 40ga ni80 aliens. Getting there slowly but surely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (9/8/18)

Friep said:


> Trying to make some 28ga ni80 x 3 40ga ni80 aliens. Getting there slowly but surely.
> View attachment 141364



nice coils bro.getting there faster than you think

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/8/18)

Can't blame a guy for trying:
3 x 28ga interlocking stiched aliens with 2 x 36ga stiched with 38ga. Got some hope for this build will figure it out eventually:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/8/18)

Friep said:


> Can't blame a guy for trying:
> 3 x 28ga interlocking stiched aliens with 2 x 36ga stiched with 38ga. Got some hope for this build will figure it out eventually:
> View attachment 141424
> View attachment 141425
> ...



awesome
if at first blah blah blah blah...try and try again

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/8/18)

Not that neat but an excellent vape 6 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.13

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (15/8/18)

Really enjoying this build in the Dead Rabbit. Makes some crazy warm vape. And hands down the best flavour I've had from said RDA. Fitted with the challenge Priest Cap to keep it nice and cool.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (15/8/18)

10 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28 ga ni80 wrapped with 2 x36ga and stiched with 38ga wanted it to Mohawk a bit more but over stretched still looks good 0.11ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (18/8/18)

After sone failed attempts got atleast three builds that's ok:
3 x 28ga ni80 interlocking alien with 38ga
2mm 0.12ohms




Next 4 x28 ni80 aliened with 36ga

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (18/8/18)

Friep said:


> After sone failed attempts got atleast three builds that's ok:
> 3 x 28ga ni80 interlocking alien with 38ga
> 2mm 0.12ohms
> View attachment 142379
> ...


Stunning work @Friep!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/8/18)

Those do look good @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Dreadside (18/8/18)

Frame staple aliens 0.27 single coil so 0.13 dual

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (18/8/18)

Awesome work @Friep and @Dreadside
a little practice goes a long way

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (21/8/18)

So I made my first set of quad core aliens. 4x26/38 alien, all ni80 resistance unknown as I have not fired them up as yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (21/8/18)

Some mowhawks. Looking sexy whoop whoop for a first atemt









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (21/8/18)

Wowzers!!! awesome build Derek

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (21/8/18)

Some 28gx3 interlocking aliens with 38g outer wraps.











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (21/8/18)

My fave coils for flavour yet in the 22mm singel coil rdas. 26gx3 n80 aliened with 36gn80. Mmmmmm nom nom








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (21/8/18)

Awesome @Derek Van Zyl you are one talented guy really looking forward to seeing what else you do

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (21/8/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Some mowhawks. Looking sexy whoop whoop for a first atemt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do these Mohawks vape @Derek Van Zyl ?

p.s. good freakin job !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (21/8/18)

vicTor said:


> how do these Mohawks vape @Derek Van Zyl ?
> 
> p.s. good freakin job !


I have only tried them with 28n80 with 38 and staged with38. Mayb i must try staging with thicker gage but i think itl work better n duel coil. Flavour came out oretty food but burnt taste so heat up to quick. Ill play around and keep u posted with these. But for now they look better than they vape in the singel coil rda

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (21/8/18)

mohawks are overrated IMO. always wanted to have the sharp side in and the flat out, difficult wrap!

thanks for sharing good quality builds and photos @Derek Van Zyl 
@Vape-O-Naut keep it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> mohawks are overrated IMO. always wanted to have the sharp side in and the flat out, difficult wrap!
> 
> thanks for sharing good quality builds and photos @Derek Van Zyl
> @Vape-O-Naut keep it up


Completely agree with you. The juice side should get more surface area not the other way around. 
But the build does look awesome !!

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (21/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Completely agree with you. The juice side should get more surface area not the other way around.
> But the build does look awesome !!
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Same here lol. Just a good look but so far not a good vape. Aliens still beat this by far.

Thanks for the compliments guys. Much appriciated

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (21/8/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> mohawks are overrated IMO. always wanted to have the sharp side in and the flat out, difficult wrap!
> 
> thanks for sharing good quality builds and photos @Derek Van Zyl
> @Vape-O-Naut keep it up



Thanks so much! Means alot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (28/8/18)

Want to try the Replay function on a 250c so built these cant get them to replay but still an amazing vape. 26ga ss316 x 3 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.06 cold 0.08 when the are hot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (28/8/18)

Any idea why they don't replay @Friep 
I am using 26g SS316 x2 wrapped with 36Ni80 and replay works great as does temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Any idea why they don't replay @Friep
> I am using 26g SS316 x2 wrapped with 36Ni80 and replay works great as does temp control.



Bring me your dvarw and Ill get someones DNA to replay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (28/8/18)

13.5 minutes @Jp1905 if you stayed a minute longer you could have won it in the raffle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (28/8/18)

Friep said:


> Want to try the Replay function on a 250c so built these cant get them to replay but still an amazing vape. 26ga ss316 x 3 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.06 cold 0.08 when the are hot.
> View attachment 143703
> View attachment 143704
> View attachment 143705




Replay should only work from 0.08 I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (28/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Any idea why they don't replay @Friep
> I am using 26g SS316 x2 wrapped with 36Ni80 and replay works great as does temp control.


I have no idea not giving me the save function but I will build something else to try the Replay with. What @Rafique say's makes sense will try n higher build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (28/8/18)

Friep said:


> I have no idea not giving me the save function but I will build something else to try the Replay with. What @Rafique say's makes sense will try n higher build.



Lets us know if it works for anything above 0.08

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> 13.5 minutes @Jp1905 if you stayed a minute longer you could have won it in the raffle.



Dammit!Knew I should have made a supply run for another two quick brandy and cokes!!!

Shame but kiddo really wasnt well,spent last night in hospital,maybe the next raffle I win that Paranormal then I just need a Dvarw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (28/8/18)

Friep said:


> I have no idea not giving me the save function but I will build something else to try the Replay with. What @Rafique say's makes sense will try n higher build.



Go into mod with escribe and ensure you have replay box checked on in that profile or try build in a different atty 
I am using replay perfectly with any SS/ni80 combo 
Just a tip for the guys using replay 
Set your temp from 235 to 243 (in replay profile) for a better vape In Replay mode

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (29/8/18)

So glad i tried these. Wow they work great this haku is a new fave again.












Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (29/8/18)

Yesterdays build. Staple staggered fused clapton.





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (29/8/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Go into mod with escribe and ensure you have replay box checked on in that profile or try build in a different atty
> I am using replay perfectly with any SS/ni80 combo
> Just a tip for the guys using replay
> Set your temp from 235 to 243 (in replay profile) for a better vape In Replay mode


Hi @Blends Of Distinction or anyone in the know - I have never thought of adjusting settings in Replay mode, i am just using the standard factory settings. My replay material is on Watts so don;t have temp option. Should this be set to SS316. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (31/8/18)

2 x 26ga ss317l fused with 36ga ni80 0.15 ohms 3mm id and replay is working great now. Seem like the ohms was the issue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (1/9/18)

Nice one friep. Jip that replay thing mos o ly works wit ss wire lok. Bloody modmakers. Cant they fuggure out most ppl use n80. Haha just saying 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (1/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Mmmmmm nom nom



Seen this guys ability first hand at the CT vape meet. Awesome talent who should get his coil medal in no time if he keeps posting his work.
Keep up the great work @Derek Van Zyl .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (2/9/18)

KZOR said:


> Seen this guys ability first hand at the CT vape meet. Awesome talent who should get his coil medal in no time if he keeps posting his work.
> Keep up the great work @Derek Van Zyl .


Baie dankie Oom. Warduer die trugvoer lol. I will keep posting

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (2/9/18)

SSFC coil built in the Dvarw DL. Wow it actually rund pretty smooth in this baby. Still not exactly the vape i want out of this rta but ill keep trying new builds to get that sweet spot lol. So far so good though lol.





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (2/9/18)

That looks amazing @Derek Van Zyl !
Such talent you have

What is a SSFC if I may ask?

What juice are you vaping in the Dvarw? And what type of vape are you after? What is missing from that coil. It looks so good its hard to think it is deficient in anything. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (2/9/18)

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @Derek Van Zyl !
> Such talent you have
> 
> What is a SSFC if I may ask?
> ...



I think it stands for Staged Staggered Fused Clapton (or Staggered Staged Fused Clapton....whatever), but I could be mistaken. I'm not up to date with the latest coil naming conventions anymore. Eyesight getting bad and can't build coils like that anymore. I buy them already made now......lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (2/9/18)

Its a staple staggered fused clapton. I use at the moment killer custard in the dvarw lol i am new to it so just trying out tome builds. I been squanking for so long now lol. I heard the basic smaller builds works best in the dvarw lol but i seem to have fun putting exotic builds in evrything nowdays haha. Tomorrow ill put a nano alien in maybe 3x28 with 36 on a 2.5mm inner. 6 wraps see if it works. Then ill choose out of all the builds lol. Like playing around finding the best build. And so i can also maybe suggest to peeps if they ever wana know what works best then maybe i gan add my input hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DougP (2/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Its a staple staggered fused clapton. I use at the moment killer custard in the dvarw lol i am new to it so just trying out tome builds. I been squanking for so long now lol. I heard the basic smaller builds works best in the dvarw lol but i seem to have fun putting exotic builds in evrything nowdays haha. Tomorrow ill put a nano alien in maybe 3x28 with 36 on a 2.5mm inner. 6 wraps see if it works. Then ill choose out of all the builds lol. Like playing around finding the best build. And so i can also maybe suggest to peeps if they ever wana know what works best then maybe i gan add my input hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Derek we have a separate thread going for the dvarw RTA.
Can I ask that you please post your builds and recommendations for the dvarw in that thread as well as I am sure all us dvarw users could benefit from it

Here is the thread 
Dvarw RTA DL from KHW Mods in Hungary
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...-from-KHW-Mods-in-Hungary.47259/&share_type=t

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (2/9/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Derek we have a separate thread going for the dvarw RTA.
> Can I ask that you please post your builds and recommendations for the dvarw in that thread as well as I am sure all us dvarw users could benefit from it
> 
> Here is the thread
> ...


Will do. Thanks for the heads up. Will post future builds of the dvarw in there thanks a mil. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (2/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Its a staple staggered fused clapton. I use at the moment killer custard in the dvarw lol i am new to it so just trying out tome builds. I been squanking for so long now lol. I heard the basic smaller builds works best in the dvarw lol but i seem to have fun putting exotic builds in evrything nowdays haha. Tomorrow ill put a nano alien in maybe 3x28 with 36 on a 2.5mm inner. 6 wraps see if it works. Then ill choose out of all the builds lol. Like playing around finding the best build. And so i can also maybe suggest to peeps if they ever wana know what works best then maybe i gan add my input hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Will be watching this closely @Derek Van Zyl 
Tried making a fused alien today, did not go to well so back to plain fused claptons till I get my next wire order.
When did you get your Dvarw? You do realise that Cape Town Vape Meets are now compulsory for you to attend to share some tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (2/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Will be watching this closely @Derek Van Zyl
> When did you get your Dvarw? You do realise that Cape Town Vape Meets are now compulsory for you to attend to share some tips.


Haha. I would love to be mandatory to be at meets. Love the chill factor about the meets and great conversations to be had and like @Jp1905 said some vuil cokes lol. I got rhe dvatw in a swap deal on friday and so far loving it hey. Cant wait for the next meet 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (5/9/18)

My rufdbeard 3x26 aliened with 36 3mm inner 6 wraps on my dvarw. Amaaaaaazing!!!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (6/9/18)

4 x0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 interlocking alien wrapped with 38ga stiched with 40ga 2.5mm 0.14ohms
Not as neat as I would like but itsi the closest I have gotten.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (6/9/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 interlocking alien wrapped with 38ga stiched with 40ga 2.5mm 0.14ohms
> Not as neat as I would like but itsi the closest I have gotten.
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> ...


Mr @Friep good work,its becoming a second nature now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/18)

Sma


Derek Van Zyl said:


> My rufdbeard 3x26 aliened with 36 3mm inner 6 wraps on my dvarw. Amaaaaaazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Smart work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (7/9/18)

Wow @Friep taking it up a notch there hey. Interlocking stiched aliens daaaaaam brother. U have some skills

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (7/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Wow @Friep taking it up a notch there hey. Interlocking stiched aliens daaaaaam brother. U have some skills


Thanks man but you are the one with the talent hope you give them a go then I can get some tips again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

Gehard


Friep said:


> 4 x0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 interlocking alien wrapped with 38ga stiched with 40ga 2.5mm 0.14ohms
> Not as neat as I would like but itsi the closest I have gotten.
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> ...



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

I agree with u @Resistance 


Resistance said:


> Sma
> Smart work



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x0.3mm kanthal ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 interlocking alien wrapped with 38ga stiched with 40ga 2.5mm 0.14ohms
> Not as neat as I would like but itsi the closest I have gotten.
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> ...


Beautiful technique

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> My rufdbeard 3x26 aliened with 36 3mm inner 6 wraps on my dvarw. Amaaaaaazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome technique 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (7/9/18)

I do not know what it is. @KZOR gave it me at our last meet, but this baby rocks at 0,21 ohms.


Lowest build I've ever put in a mech.

Regards

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/9/18)

Raindance said:


> I do not know what it is. @KZOR gave it me at our last meet, but this baby rocks at 0,21 ohms.
> View attachment 144812
> 
> Lowest build I've ever put in a mech.
> ...


0.2 make for an awsome vape on a mech. , But thats the lowest I would personally go on a single cell mech.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (8/9/18)

4 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.26 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/9/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.26 ohms
> View attachment 144834
> View attachment 144835
> View attachment 144836
> View attachment 144837


Smart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/9/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.26 ohms



@Friep - your coils are stunning mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/9/18)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ribbon bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.26 ohms
> View attachment 144834
> View attachment 144835
> View attachment 144836
> View attachment 144837



very smart !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hilmar (13/9/18)

First post here on ecigssa
Alien Enigma Tsuka - 8*0.3 ni80 / 2*28g ni80 / fused with 0.3 ni80. Came in low.
*Please don't try to replicate this build without proper knowledge of ohm's law.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (13/9/18)

Hilmar said:


> First post here on ecigssa
> Alien Enigma Tsuka - 8*0.3 ni80 / 2*28g ni80 / fused with 0.3 ni80. Came in low.
> *Please don't try to replicate this build without proper knowledge of ohm's law.
> View attachment 145315


Epic build man. Welcome to the forum I have seen some of your other work really epic man. Would be awesome to get some tips from someone with your talent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hilmar (13/9/18)

Friep said:


> Epic build man. Welcome to the forum I have seen some of your other work really epic man. Would be awesome to get some tips from someone with your talent.



Thank you very much. I'll be more than happy to help out where I can.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/18)

The work of a true master. @Moey_Ismail.
First up 
3 x 26ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.11 ohms
The perfection that goes into his builds is inspiring to me can't stop staring at them.
The vape from these didn't fall into my normal rotation but he knew that I use my goon on the invader. Once I put the goon back on the invader this build shined needed a bit more power to really produce the epic flavour they are capable of.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (13/9/18)

Hilmar said:


> *Please don't try to replicate this build without proper knowledge of ohm's law.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (13/9/18)

Taking position number one on my list of flavour producing builds.
4 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.11 ohms. These are just amazing the rampup is amazing they di not need a lot of power to give an amazing vape. They are giving me the same tipe of vape I get from fraliens but better bringing out more of the notes that I like. Need to get this build right. @Moey_Ismail built these specifically for the apocalypse and the fit was perfect easiest build I have ever done on it and the best vape I have had on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hilmar (13/9/18)

Friep said:


> Taking position number one on my list of flavour producing builds.
> 4 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.11 ohms. These are just amazing the rampup is amazing they di not need a lot of power to give an amazing vape. They are giving me the same tipe of vape I get from fraliens but better bringing out more of the notes that I like. Need to get this build right. @Moey_Ismail built these specifically for the apocalypse and the fit was perfect easiest build I have ever done on it and the best vape I have had on it.
> View attachment 145337
> View attachment 145338
> View attachment 145339


I'm actually running a build very similar to this at the moment (38g instead of 36g) and I must agree that it's pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (13/9/18)

Last one 3 x 26ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.18 ohms also a epic vape haven't tested this one to a full extent forms part of my driving vape but the flavour I am getting is amazing. The wraps are masterfully done I can not vegib to comprehend how to get the alien wrap that thight but with some practice and guidance from @Moey_Ismail he already took my alien game from nothing to something by providing guidance bigesbi improvement I have had is because of this guy thank you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (22/9/18)

5th rewick on these and still going strong +- 150ml of juice trough them and they still look brand new awesome craftsmanship from @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/9/18)

4 x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon stagerd with 36ga bordered with 28ga ni80 and 4x 0.3mm kanthal ribbon 2.5mm id 0.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (22/9/18)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.17 ohms

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (22/9/18)

While it's going well:
3x 28 aliened with 36ga 2.5mm 0.12 ohms

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/18)

@Friep - your building skills has really grown in leaps and bounds. Very impressive - Well done  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside (22/9/18)

some aliens

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (22/9/18)

Awesome work to all the coilmakers that posted their work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (7/10/18)

stapled staggered fused clapton. 2x28 stagger fused with 38 for frames and 6x.3 ribbon all fused together with 37g. All n80 kidney puncher

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Bulldog (7/10/18)

Amazing looking coil @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/10/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> View attachment 147522
> stapled staggered fused clapton. 2x28 stagger fused with 38 for frames and 6x.3 ribbon all fused together with 37g. All n80 kidney puncher



Sweet baby frikkadel, those look fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/10/18)

@Derek Van Zyl, what's the ohms on that beauty?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> View attachment 147522
> stapled staggered fused clapton. 2x28 stagger fused with 38 for frames and 6x.3 ribbon all fused together with 37g. All n80 kidney puncher



great looking coil and lovely photo @Derek Van Zyl !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (7/10/18)

Some builds I did over the holiday:
8 x 0.4mm ni80 ribbon stagerd with 36ga ni80 bordered with 28 ga. Still need something to mount this thing in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (8/10/18)

Also built a set of:
4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliened with 36ga ni80. Still need something to build them in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (25/10/18)

Some ruffbeard aliens. 28/38 and 26/36 for a mate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/10/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Some ruffbeard aliens. 28/38 and 26/36 for a mate.


Is the mate me by chance?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Friep (30/10/18)

4 x 28ga ni80 stichstiched aliend with 2x38ga ni80 and 36ga ni80 2.5 mm need to build another before I can test.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (30/10/18)

3 x 28ga ni80 stichstiched aliend 1 x 38ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (30/10/18)

@Friep awesome work bro!
the hard work paid off

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (13/11/18)

A set of 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.19

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (13/11/18)

Friep said:


> A set of 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.19
> View attachment 151250
> View attachment 151251




Awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/11/18)

Anybody got a list with all the different type of coils, google has a few that has 4 or 5 but not one thats shows all the coils so a person could start to make them from one point and work it through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (13/11/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Anybody got a list with all the different type of coils, google has a few that has 4 or 5 but not one thats shows all the coils so a person could start to make them from one point and work it through.



Would be great to have a list like that. What I currently know is that there are basic tipes of builds and then variations on them for instance you get fused claptons, aliens, tsuka the outer wrap differs on each claptons normal round wire is used aliens you use a clapton that you decored tsuka you use flat wire as a clapton. Then variations like stagered claptons, stiched aliens, interlocking aliens, mohawk aliens, enigma aliens, razor backs, stiched mohawks, double triple stiched, banded tsuka, claptoned tsuka etc. The cores can be changed as well normal round wire or frames where there is a ribbon stack in the middle of two border wires eaven square wire can be used. Then other basic builds twisted where you twist two wires together then you can hybrid this into a tipe of stagered clapton think it's called a helix. Or parallel wrap them to make zipers. Or use claptoned wire then twist them and parallel wrap them. Braids and braiding around core wire and their variations. Not even mentioning ivey wire, rods, enigma, corrugated, half stacks, pitch forks and what ever else people dream up and do. Endless amount of builds out there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/11/18)

Friep said:


> Would be great to have a list like that. What I currently know is that there are basic tipes of builds and then variations on them for instance you get fused claptons, aliens, tsuka the outer wrap differs on each claptons normal round wire is used aliens you use a clapton that you decored tsuka you use flat wire as a clapton. Then variations like stagered claptons, stiched aliens, interlocking aliens, mohawk aliens, enigma aliens, razor backs, stiched mohawks, double triple stiched, banded tsuka, claptoned tsuka etc. The cores can be changed as well normal round wire or frames where there is a ribbon stack in the middle of two border wires eaven square wire can be used. Then other basic builds twisted where you twist two wires together then you can hybrid this into a tipe of stagered clapton think it's called a helix. Or parallel wrap them to make zipers. Or use claptoned wire then twist them and parallel wrap them. Braids and braiding around core wire and their variations. Not even mentioning ivey wire, rods, enigma, corrugated, half stacks, pitch forks and what ever else people dream up and do. Endless amount of builds out there.



Hi @Friep i found this

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/coil-build-list-definitions.754681/

Maybe one should document every build as you go along becuase i am sure like ourselves there are many more people that would make good use of a list like this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (13/12/18)

4 x 28ga ni80 stichstiched aliend with 2x38ga ni80 and 36ga ni80 2.5 mm 0.13ohms the vape is great:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

That looks great @Friep !
Looks like a beast of a coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (16/12/18)

4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 3mm 0 14 ohms

Awesome vape still somesome of my favorite coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (20/12/18)

Some 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm coils for the holiday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (20/12/18)

One of the above built for a friend. 0.13 ohns really great flavor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (20/12/18)

2 x 28ga ni80 fused with 40ga ni80 2.5mm 0.64 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/12/18)

Friep said:


> View attachment 154137
> 
> One of the above built for a friend. 0.13 ohns really great flavor.


Sweet, those right there are my kinda coils. Excellent work bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/1/19)

2x28ga ni 80 wrapped with 38ga ni80 0ni80 0.25ohms a bit too low but great flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Friep said:


> 2x28ga ni 80 wrapped with 38ga ni80 0ni80 0.25ohms a bit too low but great flavor.
> View attachment 155544
> View attachment 155545



Smart coils bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (11/1/19)

Is there any reason why you prefer Ni80 over SS for building coils @Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (11/1/19)

Rafique said:


> Is there any reason why you prefer Ni80 over SS for building coils @Friep


Jip
Main reason:
Ni80 is a bit more readily available than ss in various gauges.

Second reason with ss the ohms change a bit when the wire heats up and cools down again. This irritates me a bit. 

Would definitely build with ss because you get amazing color from them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (18/1/19)

Power went out last night.
Built some 6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.14 ohms.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Cor (18/1/19)

Friep said:


> Power went out last night.
> Built some 6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.14 ohms.
> View attachment 156231
> View attachment 156232
> ...




And some people said you dont deserve the medal.....324 WELL DONE!!!!! getting better wih each build!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/1/19)

Cor said:


> And some people said you dont deserve the medal.....324 WELL DONE!!!!! getting better wih each build!!!



Who said he doesn't deserve the medal? He surely does!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/19)

Friep said:


> Power went out last night.
> Built some 6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.14 ohms.
> View attachment 156231
> View attachment 156232
> ...



Meesterstuk!
Masterpiece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/1/19)

3 x 26ga ss316 2x38ga ni80 2x 40ga ni80 double stiched interlocking aliens 
Work in progress but best attempt so far

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (27/1/19)

Friep said:


> Power went out last night.
> Built some 6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 3mm 0.14 ohms.
> View attachment 156231
> View attachment 156232
> ...



Power need to go out more often there by the looks of things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (23/2/19)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

0.15

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (23/2/19)

Triple stiched
3 x 26ga ss316 3x40ga ni80 1 x36ga alien

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (23/2/19)

Friep said:


> Triple stiched
> 3 x 26ga ss316 3x40ga ni80 1 x36ga alien
> View attachment 158859



Awesome. Where to I place my order?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (23/2/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 158858
> 0.15



beauties !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash.dbn (23/2/19)

Friep said:


> Triple stiched
> 3 x 26ga ss316 3x40ga ni80 1 x36ga alien
> View attachment 158859



OMG!, that is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (26/2/19)

Slowly starting to perfect the Fused Clapton with some late night practice. These are 3x26g ni80 fused with 40g ni80.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dawood Bhawoodien (26/2/19)

Penta core Alien
5x38ga aliened with 36ga

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan (28/2/19)

Dawood Bhawoodien said:


> View attachment 159135
> Penta core Alien
> 5x38ga aliened with 36ga


how do you manage to keep 5x38g straight. i struggle with 3x26g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dawood Bhawoodien (28/2/19)

Hakhan said:


> how do you manage to keep 5x38g straight. i struggle with 3x26g



Hair clip

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (25/3/19)

8 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.11 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Friep (26/3/19)

Attempt at a half staggered staple. 8 x 0.3mm ni80 half staggered with 36ga ni80 staged with 28ga ni80 0.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep (29/3/19)

6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 stager fused with 40ga ni80 0.11 ohms excellent vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (30/3/19)

3 x 28ga ni80 stager fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (30/3/19)

2x28ga ni80 stager fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.16

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (30/3/19)

lekker man @Friep what skill !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/19)

Great coils @Friep !
Hows the vape on them?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (30/3/19)

Silver said:


> Great coils @Friep !
> Hows the vape on them?


The 2 x 28ga ni80 stager fused with 36ga is an excellent vape perfect for the 22mm driper they are in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (1/4/19)

Last build for a while took me 2 hours. 5 x 28ga ni80 stager fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Wow @Friep - that looks like a mean machine coil!
What resistance is it and what power do you use to run it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Friep - that looks like a mean machine coil!
> What resistance is it and what power do you use to run it?



Thanks @Silver trying to find some time to build it a brother. If my estimate is correct it should be 0.18+- single and 0.09 deul but will only know for sure once I build them into something. Will run them between 60 and 70 at most but sure they would shine at higher watts. 

I have staggered 30cm in preparation for the second coil still need 20cm and then I need to fuze them...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (3/4/19)

Made some time to build the second one. 0.08 it's to low to use but still fun a experience. The vape is great quite hot bit flavor is good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (19/4/19)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga 0.21ohms 2.5mm mothership alien. Really nice and flavorful just a bit of spitting but it died of a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/4/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga 0.21ohms 2.5mm mothership alien. Really nice and flavorful just a bit of spitting but it died of a bit.
> View attachment 164139
> View attachment 164140
> View attachment 164141
> View attachment 164142


Holy ballsack, that just looks mean!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/4/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga 0.21ohms 2.5mm mothership alien. Really nice and flavorful just a bit of spitting but it died of a bit.
> View attachment 164139
> View attachment 164140
> View attachment 164141
> View attachment 164142



hell @Friep well done man !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/4/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga 0.21ohms 2.5mm mothership alien. Really nice and flavorful just a bit of spitting but it died of a bit.
> View attachment 164139
> View attachment 164140
> View attachment 164141
> View attachment 164142



Friep'ing awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (28/4/19)

4 x 28g aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep (1/5/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga 0.21ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (1/5/19)

Friep said:


> 4 x 28g aliend with 32ga claptoned with 40ga
> View attachment 164889
> View attachment 164890



Finished this set.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (1/5/19)

4 x 28ga ni80 stager fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (1/5/19)

Not as fancy as some of the superb builds that @Friep is producing. Also I doubt I will ever attempt any of the coils @Friep is building but here are some of my coiled builds.

Skyfall with 3x28 aliened with 38 awg ni80, 3mm ID 0.42 ohms. Going for a slow ramp up with a hot long inhale for blackbird on a mech with the MTL airdisks inserts.




Narda #1. 28x3 aliened with 34 awg ni80 3mm ID. 4.5 wraps at 0.3 ohms.


Narda #2 3×28 aliened with 34 awg ni80 3mm ID. 3.5 wraps 0.24 ohms.


I must say I hate recoiling the narda as one needs to have 4 hands for this but I put up with it because the flavour is unmatched and so rewarding. 

It would be easier if I coiled often but once every 3 or 4 months does the job well and it's so rewarding for so long that its almost a non issue once the drip tip hits the lips!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/5/19)

Lovely coils @Christos 
And superb photos! Which camera/lens are you using for those if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely coils @Christos
> And superb photos! Which camera/lens are you using for those if I may ask?


Samsung galaxy note 8.
Decent camera but imho needs a lot of light.

Luckily I installed 8x LED fluorescent lights in my kitchen because the buzz from the electro- mechanical ballast was driving me crazy and the by product was intense sunlight styled light that is perfect for cooking and cleaning and general recoiling!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DS_vaper (2/5/19)

My favorite wire to make and build to date. Offer's a thick flavour full vape that I havent experienced with any other wire type. Core is 2x single Clapton's with cores of 28 with 32 on the outside fused with .45 ribbon on the outside. He name of this could is the juggernaut I'm not sure if the original concept of this used spacing with the ribbon but I prefer it like this.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/5/19)

Just looking for a big enough battery

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (2/5/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Just looking for a big enough battery


this looks to fit most new 25mm Atties!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (2/5/19)

Christos said:


> Not as fancy as some of the superb builds that @Friep is producing. Also I doubt I will ever attempt any of the coils @Friep is building but here are some of my coiled builds.
> 
> Skyfall with 3x28 aliened with 38 awg ni80, 3mm ID 0.42 ohms. Going for a slow ramp up with a hot long inhale for blackbird on a mech with the MTL airdisks inserts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment. Your builds are awesome.
Seems like I will have to go and get some led lights and hijack my wives phone. Any settings that you change to get those amazing color shots?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/5/19)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Your builds are awesome.
> Seems like I will have to go and get some led lights and hijack my wives phone. Any settings that you change to get those amazing color shots?


I use the stock camera settings. I do find occasionally I need to step back to get more light from above otherwise the coils look grey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (2/5/19)

Christos said:


> I use the stock camera settings. I do find occasionally I need to step back to get more light from above otherwise the coils look grey.


Thanks will give it a shot apreciate the advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (3/5/19)

Wow. What a large amount of time and effort!

I doubt I'll even be able to use this coil as my calcs bring me to around 0.1 ohm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (3/5/19)

Christos said:


> Wow. What a large amount of time and effort!
> 
> I doubt I'll even be able to use this coil as my calcs bring me to around 0.1 ohm.
> View attachment 165293
> ...



lol..... 0.1 ohm is child's play. I vape at 0.11/0.12 most of the time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (3/5/19)

zadiac said:


> lol..... 0.1 ohm is child's play. I vape at 0.11/0.12 most of the time


Thinking of trying 4mm ID in single coil in the reload!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (3/5/19)

Christos said:


> Wow. What a large amount of time and effort!
> 
> I doubt I'll even be able to use this coil as my calcs bring me to around 0.1 ohm.
> View attachment 165293
> ...



Epic build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (9/5/19)

Not my coil building handiwork but thought they came out pretty good in the Zeus X. Flavour is excellent.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/5/19)

Lovely coils and pic @JB1987 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (11/5/19)

32ga ni80 claptoned with 40ga ni80 then made a 3 loop braid 0.2ohms excellent vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (11/5/19)

Friep said:


> 32ga ni80 claptoned with 40ga ni80 then made a 3 loop braid 0.2ohms excellent vape
> View attachment 166232
> View attachment 166233
> View attachment 166234



bloody hell @Friep !

good job man !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (18/5/19)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 2mm 0.35ohms ol16 giving great flavor.



Size comparison between 3 x 32ga and 
3 x 28ga

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (18/5/19)

Just marvelous @Friep!
Always inspiring to see what you are doing late at night!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 2mm 0.35ohms ol16 giving great flavor.
> View attachment 166776
> View attachment 166777
> 
> ...



That coil for the OL16 looks amazing @Friep!
Flavour must be awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/5/19)

Friep said:


> 32ga ni80 claptoned with 40ga ni80 then made a 3 loop braid 0.2ohms excellent vape
> View attachment 166232
> View attachment 166233
> View attachment 166234



Looks like a Celtic bracelet /armband. Can i have one please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (24/5/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (24/5/19)

Failed attempt at an enigma build but still the closest I have gotten to one. 6 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 Mohawk aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.27 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Amazing coils @Friep 
You got talent big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/19)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DS_vaper (25/5/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80
> View attachment 167312


Such a clean build wow how does she vape

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (25/5/19)

@Friep the talent is real 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Such a clean build wow how does she vape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment really appreciate it. 
The vape is great I have a set in my ol16 and it just shines I could not figure the ol16 out didn't give me great flavor but the 3 x32ga aliens shine in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (26/5/19)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the compliment really appreciate it.
> The vape is great I have a set in my ol16 and it just shines I could not figure the ol16 out didn't give me great flavor but the 3 x32ga aliens shine in it.



Ok, you need to dial it back a bit mate. Making me look bad here. 

I've had the medal for quite some time now, but can't build like that anymore 

Eyesight has gone down the drain and the strain working with thin wires has made me give up on this. Great builds man.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (27/5/19)

32ga x3 ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (27/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Ok, you need to dial it back a bit mate. Making me look bad here.
> 
> I've had the medal for quite some time now, but can't build like that anymore
> 
> Eyesight has gone down the drain and the strain working with thin wires has made me give up on this. Great builds man.


Thanks for the compliment really appreciate it. 

The eyesight sucks. Can't imagine what I'm going to do when my eyes start to go. Had to clear my mind a bit tonight writing exams tomorrow and the coil building helps a lot with taking the edge off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (29/5/19)

Attempted a hybrid build 3x28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 and claptoned with 36ga

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep (10/6/19)

4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DS_vaper (11/6/19)

Friep said:


> 4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 168916
> View attachment 168917


Yet another amazing build keep it up brother looks so neat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (11/6/19)

How does it vape

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/6/19)

DS_vaper said:


> How does it vape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



The vape from the quad cores are great really enjoy them was my personal top rated flavor coils for a long time.


----------



## DS_vaper (11/6/19)

I should try them out then must get iut if the comfort of the juggernaut coil. I tried making trie core Clapton's but they under perform on ramp up. So my adventure into it had abit of a sudden death 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/6/19)

DS_vaper said:


> I should try them out then must get iut if the comfort of the juggernaut coil. I tried making trie core Clapton's but they under perform on ramp up. So my adventure into it had abit of a sudden death
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



What Guage did you use for the core wires?
Juggernauts are highly underrated in my honest opinion they perform great and have excellent flavor.
The quad core aliens gives the same ohms as 26ga x 3 aliens and have give or take the same surface area but the quad cores out performs the 26ga on rampup and flavor and also the power needed to get a decent vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/7/19)

My current project I have been at this the whole week getting one wrap extra every night.



Hedgehog coil. 8 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 hedhoged with 38ga stiched with 40ga

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DS_vaper (4/7/19)

Wow dude u really have some skills there. How does she vaperq

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (6/7/19)

Enigma build





8 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 38ga outer wrap 0.13ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (6/7/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Wow dude u really have some skills there. How does she vaperq
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the vote of confidence. 

Haven't tried it yet need to get one more wrap for it to be vape able...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (6/7/19)

Some wire shots of the enigma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (6/7/19)

Still struggling with the hedgehog but this looks interesting. Understreched the decor a bit to much and this happened.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (6/7/19)

Friep said:


> Still struggling with the hedgehog but this looks interesting. Understreched the decor a bit to much and this happened.
> View attachment 171470



for me, that's amazing, keep going

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/19)

I wish I had the dexterity and patience to build coils but I don't... so I buy dem builds!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (11/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I had the dexterity and patience to build coils but I don't... so I buy dem builds!
> View attachment 171928


And I see they’ve been named after you now!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/19)

Asterix said:


> And I see they’ve been named after you now!!


Yip, it helps with the overseas guys that get FOMO from my posts and want the same stuff as I'm using.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (20/7/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (20/7/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga stiched with 2x40ga 0.21 ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (20/7/19)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (20/7/19)

Another braid I have been trying to figure out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/7/19)

5 x 32ga aliened with 38ga ni80.



Size comparison with 3 x28ga aliend with 36ga ni80

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan (25/7/19)

Friep said:


> 5 x 32ga aliened with 38ga ni80.
> View attachment 172983
> View attachment 172984
> 
> ...


How do you determine what size your core your clapton wire need to be when using more than 3 cores for you alien. 2x28/36 you would clapton on a 28g core. 5x32g/36 how do you determine the clapton core...i am guessing a 28g core.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash.dbn (25/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> How do you determine what size your core your clapton wire need to be when using more than 3 cores for you alien. 2x28/36 you would clapton on a 28g core. 5x32g/36 how do you determine the clapton core...i am guessing a 28g core.



Ratio is 1:3
28ga = 0.32mm * 3 = 0.96mm worth of cores
32ga = 0.20mm (0.96/0.20 = 4.8cores)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/7/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> Ratio is 1:3
> 28ga = 0.32mm * 3 = 0.96mm worth of cores
> 32ga = 0.20mm (0.96/0.20 = 4.8cores)


thanks brother, i knew there was some science to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/19)

@Friep , how does the 3x28g core compare to the 5x32g core?
Are they a similar resistance?
Any difference to the vape or ramp up ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/7/19)

Silver said:


> @Friep , how does the 3x28g core compare to the 5x32g core?
> Are they a similar resistance?
> Any difference to the vape or ramp up ?


I haven't installed it yet it has been a busy week and weekend hoping to install it tonight and some fresh coils dor my goon as well.

I am hoping that the ohms will be approximately the same as 3 x28ga but with the added benefit of a quicker rampup but will give feedback as soon as I have installed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (28/7/19)

Built and ready to go 0.42 ohms 5 x 32ga aliened with 38ga ni80 2.5mm



So my thoughts on this the flavour is good but not getting that quick rampup I was hoping for I think this build might shine in a deul coil setup on a mec but not that great in single on a mec but I have been liking hotter vapes lately. Think it's going to be great with battery life. At least the flavour is good. Compared to a 3 x 28ga alien the ohms are a little bit higher and the rampup might be faster if I remove a wrap and get it a little bit lower.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/7/19)

I like your comments @Friep 
Helps to learn about how the different coils perform

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/7/19)

What I like is that @Friep doesnt give up..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (7/8/19)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.6ohms not my best but will serve it's purpose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (7/8/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.11 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DS_vaper (8/8/19)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.11 ohms
> View attachment 174173
> 
> View attachment 174172


Do u do all of this free hand bro

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (8/8/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Do u do all of this free hand bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Jip I do all of it free hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DS_vaper (8/8/19)

Wow so neat dude welcome 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper (8/8/19)

Sorry auto correct ment well done 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (8/8/19)

Thanks @DS_vaper really appreciate it it's been a terrible week for building everything I built this week didn't come out quite neat enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (8/8/19)

Lost my fralien i made for the Tauren One RTA i want to review tomorrow so had to make a new one. 
Not bad for a old man.





2x28ga SS bordering 4x(0.3x0.1mm) Nichr80 ribbons claptoned by 36ga Nichr80.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (9/8/19)

Great coil and photos @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/8/19)

Anyone know what you call this wire/coil? Got it in a packet with a atty but only say ni80. Nice crisp taste on the fruits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (12/8/19)

Looks like a braided coil from Geekvape.
https://www.geekvape.com/project/2-in-1-coils/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coud N9ne (12/8/19)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.11 ohms
> View attachment 174173
> 
> View attachment 174172
> ...



Hey man. I see you set your coils quite far to the sides on the goon. Does this have a particular purpose? Flavor? Clouds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/8/19)

Coud N9ne said:


> Hey man. I see you set your coils quite far to the sides on the goon. Does this have a particular purpose? Flavor? Clouds?



For me it does serve a purpose I use my goon with two holes open so I try and align my coils with those two holes hitting them center and only the bottom of the coils just visible trough those holes it gives better flavor for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (12/8/19)

KZOR said:


> Lost my fralien i made for the Tauren One RTA i want to review tomorrow so had to make a new one.
> Not bad for a old man.
> 
> 
> ...



These look awesome. 
Glad to see some builds from you again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coud N9ne (12/8/19)

Friep said:


> For me it does serve a purpose I use my goon with two holes open so I try and align my coils with those two holes hitting them center and only the bottom of the coils just visible trough those holes it gives better flavor for me.



Thanks man. Gonna give it a bash. Shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/8/19)

Attempt at a helix build. 
8 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 32ga x2 wrapped with 40ga

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep (21/8/19)

3 x28ga ss317ga aliend with 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.32 ohms

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Coud N9ne (22/8/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x28ga ss317ga aliend with 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.32 ohms
> View attachment 175514
> View attachment 175515
> View attachment 175517
> View attachment 175518


 Holy moly that build is clean. Nice job @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (22/8/19)

Coil for the skyfall came out great!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Asterix (22/8/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x28ga ss317ga aliend with 38ga ni80 2.5mm 0.32 ohms
> View attachment 175514
> View attachment 175515
> View attachment 175517
> View attachment 175518


This looks like a stunning coil to try in replay mode!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (22/8/19)

Christos said:


> Coil for the skyfall came out great!
> View attachment 175556


Epic build man I need to practice stagering more this is just perfect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/9/19)

3 x28ga ss317ga aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (8/9/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ss317ga staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga 0.18

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (10/9/19)

Think this is my cleanest stager fused Clapton 28ga ss317ga x 3 staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.15ohms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

Looks great @Friep !
Hope the vape is good ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/9/19)

Friep said:


> Think this is my cleanest stager fused Clapton 28ga ss317ga x 3 staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.15ohms.
> View attachment 177396
> View attachment 177397
> View attachment 177398



Nice one. So what did you do different on this build?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (11/9/19)

Resistance said:


> Nice one. So what did you do different on this build?


Listened to voice notes from @Steyn777 lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/9/19)

Sometimes you just have to follow instructions....lol


Friep said:


> Listened to voice notes from @Steyn777 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (15/9/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ss317ga staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)

MMmmm , ladies and gentlemen , 
finished the first wick on the PHARAOH mini and I am pleasantly surprised by the flavour and clouds for days with
a small atty like this , I can not fault it in any way. I actually prefer this to it's big brother. The tank is small but packs a mighty punch.
You live ,you learn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/9/19)

@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/19)

Friep said:


> Epic build man I need to practice stagering more this is just perfect.



Just drink a lot. You'll stagger plenty after that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (16/9/19)

3 x28ga ss317ga staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x28ga ss317ga staggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 177928
> View attachment 177929
> View attachment 177930
> View attachment 177931


One word only, WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/9/19)

2 x 28ga ss317ga 5 loop 38ga ni80



vertabraid / double diamond backs or whatever they are called.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (26/9/19)

Nice...


Friep said:


> 2 x 28ga ss317ga 5 loop 38ga ni80
> View attachment 178842
> View attachment 178843
> View attachment 178844
> vertabraid / double diamond backs or whatever they are called.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/9/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ss317ga aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

Friep said:


> 2 x 28ga ss317ga 5 loop 38ga ni80
> View attachment 178842
> View attachment 178843
> View attachment 178844
> vertabraid / double diamond backs or whatever they are called.



Wow @Friep - this looks mean
Whats the vape like on these vertebraid / double diamond backs?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/9/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Friep - this looks mean
> Whats the vape like on these vertebraid / double diamond backs?


The ohms was 0.23 running it on a mechanical squonker and the rampup is excellent and the vape is also great I have not had a chance to test it with a juice I am familiar with but it was definitely worth the effort.

It takes a lot of time to build this thing approximately 90 minutes of braiding for 1 coil and took me 5 hours of practice runs the previous night to figure out what I have been doing wrong lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (29/9/19)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Friep !
> Hope the vape is good ?



The vape isn't bad but think I expected a bit to much from this one and I have a feeling the change from ni80 to ss317ga might also play a role in them not giving me that great vape I was after but I will definitely give them a go again when I get some 28ga ni80 again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/9/19)

Friep said:


> The ohms was 0.23 running it on a mechanical squonker and the rampup is excellent and the vape is also great I have not had a chance to test it with a juice I am familiar with but it was definitely worth the effort.
> 
> It takes a lot of time to build this thing approximately 90 minutes of braiding for 1 coil and took me 5 hours of practice runs the previous night to figure out what I have been doing wrong lol



I admire your patience @Friep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/19)

2 x 28ga ss317gastaggered with 36ga ni80 fused with 36ga ni80

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep (3/10/19)

Built another one:


Before bending:


After bending:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash.dbn (4/10/19)

Friep said:


> Built another one:
> View attachment 179453
> 
> Before bending:
> ...



wow, that is lovely. flatten that out with a hammer and run the edges against something L shaped and you will have a snake spine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (4/10/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> wow, that is lovely. flatten that out with a hammer and run the edges against something L shaped and you will have a snake spine



It's the plan just need to acquire some tools then I will give them a bash but the concept seems cool


----------



## Ash.dbn (7/10/19)

Friep said:


> It's the plan just need to acquire some tools then I will give them a bash but the concept seems cool



use a piece of angle iron, fasten it to a table. easiest way.

you have to have an ultrasonic cleaner though, lots of little shavings come off the coil when you do the edges.

cool coil to build but the vape is not that great, lots of popping and not a lot of flavor and vapor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> use a piece of angle iron, fasten it to a table. easiest way.
> 
> you have to have an ultrasonic cleaner though, lots of little shavings come off the coil when you do the edges.
> 
> cool coil to build but the vape is not that great, lots of popping and not a lot of flavor and vapor



Thanks man I still need to invest in a ultrasonic still so this one wil wait a bit still. Can you please give some tips on how you did the sides? Will be appreciated thanks in advance and thanks for the insight in the vape sad when the beautiful ones aren't that great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash.dbn (9/10/19)

Friep said:


> Thanks man I still need to invest in a ultrasonic still so this one wil wait a bit still. Can you please give some tips on how you did the sides? Will be appreciated thanks in advance and thanks for the insight in the vape sad when the beautiful ones aren't that great.




If you build coils, you really need an ultrasonic hey, cleans off the oils on the coils from your fingers when you are building. plus, coils color up beautifully.

For the sides, check this video out, at around the 1:06:00 mark. I do the exact same thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (9/10/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> If you build coils, you really need an ultrasonic hey, cleans off the oils on the coils from your fingers when you are building. plus, coils color up beautifully.
> 
> For the sides, check this video out, at around the 1:06:00 mark. I do the exact same thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info really appreciate it will check out the vid. I definitely agree with you I need to invest in an ultrasonic cleaner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/10/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ss317ga aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm 0.13 ohms

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Friep (26/10/19)

4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (26/10/19)

Friep said:


> 4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 181328
> View attachment 181329
> View attachment 181330


Phenomenal building! Those look bloody awesome @Friep

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/10/19)

4 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep (18/11/19)

2 x 32ga ni80 stager fused with 40ga ni80 2mm 0.99 ohms

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/11/19)

Cool coloring on there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (21/11/19)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep (1/12/19)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.25mm 0.68 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Friep said:


> 3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.25mm 0.68 ohms
> View attachment 184307
> View attachment 184308
> View attachment 184309


Good stuff bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Friep said:


> 2 x 32ga ni80 stager fused with 40ga ni80 2mm 0.99 ohms
> View attachment 183150
> View attachment 183151


Did you do the button method?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (2/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Did you do the button method?


Nope I use the loop method can't get the button one to work lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/12/19)

Friep said:


> Nope I use the loop method can't get the button one to work lol



Still looks good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)

I'm a SS guy,but I didn't get today.also recently I figured I can vape kanthal safely. So I opted for NI80 superfine MTL and paralleled it with SS for Dl.
I unfortunately didn't build the coils myself. It ohm'ed out at 0.27 Ohms at 35W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (9/1/20)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (17/1/20)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 40ga ni80

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

Friep said:


> 3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 40ga ni80
> View attachment 187858



That looks tight bro. Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash.dbn (22/1/20)

Friep said:


> View attachment 187908
> View attachment 187909



woah, flavour must be insane on those

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (25/1/20)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 40ga ni80

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DS_vaper (25/1/20)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 40ga ni80
> View attachment 188654
> View attachment 188655


The tallent dude i swer with each post u do u getting better and better. Keep it up those builds are looling sick

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (25/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (7/2/20)

3 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Friep (7/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (22/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Friep said:


> View attachment 190589
> View attachment 190590
> View attachment 190591


Is that braided bro? This looks interesting and awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Friep said:


> View attachment 190589
> View attachment 190590
> View attachment 190591


I bet that gives spitback a bit until it settles down with the cotton and then gives flavour for days! Great work, way above my lack of talent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I'm a SS guy,but I didn't get today.also recently I figured I can vape kanthal safely. So I opted for NI80 superfine MTL and paralleled it with SS for Dl.
> I unfortunately didn't build the coils myself. It ohm'ed out at 0.27 Ohms at 35W.


I like Ni80 gives cracking flavour but like also adding SS so i can use with Replay, the consistent flavour from the Ni80 and crispness of the flavour from the SS makes for a cracking especially when dialled in using Replay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Don't have a replay mod. I like SS on a mech or bomber with fruity juices.
And a roasted caramel one shot.recently got some NI80 Vandy vape wire for MTL. And it's quite good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Don't have a replay mod. I like SS on a mech or bomber with fruity juices.
> And a roasted caramel one shot.recently got some NI80 Vandy vape wire for MTL. And it's quite good.


One of the many advantages Replay has over normal TC is that TC wire only has to be present in the coil rather than with TC the whole coil has to be a TC wire and all the same metal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (23/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I bet that gives spitback a bit until it settles down with the cotton and then gives flavour for days! Great work, way above my lack of talent!


Also think spitting is a problem still need to put it in something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (23/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Is that braided bro? This looks interesting and awesome.


Jip it is braided 2 x 28ga claptoned with 40ga then a tipe of 5 loop fishtail braid not sure what it's called

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (3/4/20)

3 x 26ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 stiched with 3 x 38ga ni80 2.5mm 1.7 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (4/4/20)

Wow @Friep !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (19/6/20)

Some coil porn for a Friday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/6/20)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 198928
> Some coil porn for a Friday


What a beut!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (24/6/20)

Got these aliens today and been really enjoying it, my first experience will aliens was just sad, was from vaperite 26x3/32g and the ramp up took for like ever didnt like it, been using fused claptons 28x4/40 or 30x6/40 for over a year now, but these aliens from wotofo got a normal ramp up for 55-65w vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (24/6/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Got these aliens today and been really enjoying it, my first experience will aliens was just sad, was from vaperite 26x3/32g and the ramp up took for like ever didnt like it, been using fused claptons 28x4/40 or 30x6/40 for over a year now, but these aliens from wotofo got a normal ramp up for 55-65w vaping
> 
> View attachment 199376
> View attachment 199377
> View attachment 199378


I bought some of those some time back and did not like them either... you have to really up the power and by the time they fire quickly, it is a spitting hot vape...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (24/6/20)

Those look the same as I was supplied with my Recurve dual. I agree with your comments. I took mine out and used them as a single build on my Nano Wasp. Totally different experience. Much better.

Looked up the specs, so a little different 

*Included Coil Specs:*
Coil: Quad Core Fused Clapton
Material: Ni80
Inner Core: 28G × 4
Outer wire: 36G
Internal Diameter: 3mm
Single Build Resistance: 0.26ohm
Dual Build Resistance: 0.13ohm

I have ordered some Ni80 fused clapton wire 26x3 wrapped 36. I am hoping for some good results.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hakhan (25/6/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Got these aliens today and been really enjoying it, my first experience will aliens was just sad, was from vaperite 26x3/32g and the ramp up took for like ever didnt like it, been using fused claptons 28x4/40 or 30x6/40 for over a year now, but these aliens from wotofo got a normal ramp up for 55-65w vaping
> 
> View attachment 199376
> View attachment 199377
> View attachment 199378


26x3/32 aliens, the outer wrap is too thick. try an aim for at least a 36g outer wrap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (15/7/20)

What set up do the builders here using?
Old school with a drill machine or
Daedalus pro 

I use the old school method
I think working with the daedalus might be easier

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (15/7/20)

I take my hat off to the guys building from scratch. I am still at the pen and pliers twisted wire stage

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (19/7/20)

Some alien clapton and some fused clapton builds this morning all is 28ga and 36ga clapton/alien Ni80 wire

Much better to make some strings then wrap how you want it and when you want it

Tried to make framed staple also and NEE dis n F@kop lol






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Some alien clapton and some fused clapton builds this morning all is 28ga and 36ga clapton/alien Ni80 wire
> 
> Much better to make some strings then wrap how you want it and when you want it
> 
> ...


Age nee man dis pragtig!
Any effort is worth documenting. Any lesson is worth learning and any coil is worth vaping. Wrap some decor over it and vape bro!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (21/7/20)

OK please don't laugh lol
But this is my second attempt on framed staple 
Went with 2x26ga, 2x 0. 4*0. 1 and Clapton with 36ga all Ni80 
I must say it's tricky and needs a lot of concentration 

Built came out at 0. 29ohms 5 warps @3mm ID

Gonna wick and test








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

To all the builders here I got a question regarding framed staple builds

Call me a bit confused but the frames do they lay horizontal or vertical(flat or upright)when you stack them?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

@Friep 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep (22/7/20)

The vaper said:


> To all the builders here I got a question regarding framed staple builds
> 
> Call me a bit confused but the frames do they lay horizontal or vertical(flat or upright)when you stack them?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



The flat wire on the inside is stacked next to each other so basically standing up right. The 0.1 mm side is what you are seeing and the 0.3mm side is verticall.

I am uploading a picture not mine but should help with seeing what I am trying to say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

Friep said:


> The flat wire on the inside is stacked next to each other so basically standing up right. The 0.1 mm side is what you are seeing and the 0.3mm side is verticall.
> 
> I am uploading a picture not mine but should help with seeing what I am trying to say.


Thanks that was my fault I made I stacked them flat next to each other 
This is gonna be much easier standing up next to each other 

Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (22/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks that was my fault I made I stacked them flat next to each other
> This is gonna be much easier standing up next to each other
> 
> Thanks alot
> ...


The way I do them I take the ribbon wire measure 2 lengths of 30cm put them on top of each other use a bit of water so they stay there and just fold those two in half and press them togeter and down on the stack it makes a nice loop to attach your swivels then as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

Friep said:


> The way I do them I take the ribbon wire measure 2 lengths of 30cm put them on top of each other use a bit of water so they stay there and just fold those two in half and press them togeter and down on the stack it makes a nice loop to attach your swivels then as well


So then you gonna have 4 frames of about 150

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (22/7/20)

Some two core aliens as I am frightfully low on coils. My coil to atty ratio is too damn high. 10 atties need coils.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

Christos said:


> Some two core aliens as I am frightfully low on coils. My coil to atty ratio is too damn high. 10 atties need coils.
> 
> View attachment 202002
> View attachment 202003


Nice builds what wire did you used
I got my 38g yesterday wanna play around with it 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (22/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Nice builds what wire did you used
> I got my 38g yesterday wanna play around with it
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


3x28 AWG Ni80 and aliens are 34AWG Ni80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (22/7/20)

The vaper said:


> To all the builders here I got a question regarding framed staple builds
> 
> Call me a bit confused but the frames do they lay horizontal or vertical(flat or upright)when you stack them?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Upright,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

Hakhan said:


> Upright,


Thanks I had it wrong then 
Just one last thing 

26g I can use 0. 4 ribbon?
28g I can use 0. 3 ribbon?
This makes just more sense to me

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (22/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks I had it wrong then
> Just one last thing
> 
> 26g I can use 0. 4 ribbon?
> ...


that is norm...but you can change it up if you like. you can compare diameter of the round wire to ribbon.
I found using the thin lego blocks much better than a key ring to keep everything in place. but it is a stop and start process.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (22/7/20)

Hakhan said:


> that is norm...but you can change it up if you like. you can compare diameter of the round wire to ribbon.
> I found using the thin lego blocks much better than a key ring to keep everything in place. but it is a stop and start process.


Thanks I downloaded another one also 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyker41771 (29/7/20)

Got myself some framed staples today from coilology, very nice wire actually.
2-28/4-.4*.1/36

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (14/8/20)

It's been a while: 32ga x 3 aliend with 38ga ni80

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Friep (14/8/20)

0.73 ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (14/8/20)

Friep said:


> It's been a while: 32ga x 3 aliend with 38ga ni80
> View attachment 204204
> View attachment 204205
> View attachment 204206


Awesome to see you back at building sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/20)

Christos said:


> Awesome to see you back at building sir!


I couldn't have said it better!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (15/8/20)

Was trying something now just playing around call it twiston haha
2*28g + 36g ni80 2*26g ss316 twisted and then twisted together something like that lol












Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Was trying something now just playing around call it twiston haha
> 2*28g + 36g ni80 2*26g ss316 twisted and then twisted together something like that lol
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting! 
What's it ohming to? 
And the heating time?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mollie (15/8/20)

Vaporator00 said:


> Looks interesting!
> What's it ohming to?
> And the heating time?


Ohmed at 0.27 and running at about 55watts
The heating time is not bad can't give the exact time but about a second and half depends on what wattage your on
The flavor is not bad but alien I made with 2*28g ni80 1*26g ss316 with 36g ni80 aliened gives me better flavor 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shasta (23/8/20)

Hey guys
I'm a noob vaper and been building coils since June. I love the coils you guys are making, they look really awesome

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shasta (24/8/20)

Here's a coil i messed with over the weekend. 
It's a 24x2 + 32 6wrap 3.5mm id
Ohm @0.33

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Shasta (25/8/20)

(28+34)*2 + 34

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Vaporator00 (25/8/20)

Shasta said:


> (28+34)*2 + 34
> View attachment 205516



That looks fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Shasta (25/8/20)

Vaporator00 said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thanks man, I'm still learning and finding it super enjoyable to make coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dreadside (30/8/20)

I have not posted in a while here are some Sunday builds needed new coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

Dreadside said:


> I have not posted in a while here are some Sunday builds needed new coils!
> View attachment 205926
> View attachment 205927
> View attachment 205928
> ...


Same story. 

Recoil day with 3x28 alien wrap with 34 AWG ni80.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (30/8/20)

Christos said:


> Same story.
> 
> Recoil day with 3x28 alien wrap with 34 AWG ni80.
> View attachment 205932



wow, only 3 wraps, what is the ID

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

vicTor said:


> wow, only 3 wraps, what is the ID


3mm. Yes my goto is 3 wraps. You can see me diversify with the narda at 4 wraps today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (30/8/20)

Christos said:


> 3mm. Yes my goto is 3 wraps. You can see me diversify with the narda at 4 wraps today.



thanks, forgot to ask what a 3 wrap ohms at please ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

vicTor said:


> thanks, forgot to ask what a 3 wrap ohms at please ?


0.25 ohms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/20)

Christos said:


> 0.25 ohms.



I actually got a length of Christos coil, gonna try it now, boom !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Shasta (31/8/20)

Some coils i built in the last few weeks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Vaporator00 (31/8/20)

Shasta said:


> Some coils i built in the last few weeks
> View attachment 206080
> View attachment 206081
> View attachment 206082
> View attachment 206083


Wow! That's some wicked looking coils. Fantastic workmanship!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/8/20)

Shasta said:


> Some coils i built in the last few weeks


 Hey I thought you were new to this coil building, that looks really good. One day I will attempt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hakhan (31/8/20)

Shasta said:


> Some coils i built in the last few weeks
> View attachment 206080
> View attachment 206081
> View attachment 206082
> View attachment 206083


that helix coil is a winner. what did you yiu use for the core?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shasta (31/8/20)

Mzr said:


> Hey I thought you were new to this coil building, that looks really good. One day I will attempt


I am new lol started in June. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Shasta (31/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> that helix coil is a winner. what did you yiu use for the core?


I got a used roll of 36x2 and ribbon wire thats twisted. I didn't know what to do with it so i put it inside the coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (31/8/20)

Shasta said:


> I am new lol started in June. Thanks man


Guess you either have it or you don't, Well that helix does look amazing I agree with @Hakhan
Let me know if I should test them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shasta (31/8/20)

Mzr said:


> Guess you either have it or you don't, Well that helix does look amazing I agree with @Hakhan
> Let me know if I should test them


Thanks man. I just practiced a lot and have a helluva lot of dud coils here. I enjoy making helix coils more than aliens though and I'll definitely send you a set to test if you really want me to.
I do need advice though on how to keep the wires from twisting while making aliens or claptons. I saw that i must not add a lot of tension and i get it mostly right but any advice would be welcome so i can have at least a 90% piece of workable coil instead of 70%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (31/8/20)

Shasta said:


> Thanks man. I just practiced a lot and have a helluva lot of dud coils here. I enjoy making helix coils more than aliens though and I'll definitely send you a set to test if you really want me to.
> I do need advice though on how to keep the wires from twisting while making aliens or claptons. I saw that i must not add a lot of tension and i get it mostly right but any advice would be welcome so i can have at least a 90% piece of workable coil instead of 70%.



Heard that one of the other coil builders used a piece of pvc pipe to keep his alien wrap from tangling, might be worth some investigation?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shasta (7/9/20)

Here's a big shout out to @Friep for giving super good advice. It worked man and i just made my first 30g tricore alien.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (7/9/20)

Shasta said:


> Here's a big shout out to @Friep for giving super good advice. It worked man and i just made my first 30g tricore alien.
> View attachment 206713


Looks good buddy enjoy them bru

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (8/9/20)

Shasta said:


> Here's a big shout out to @Friep for giving super good advice. It worked man and i just made my first 30g tricore alien.
> View attachment 206713



Wow awesome man congrats glad I could assist you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hakhan (10/9/20)

framed staple. 28g and 6x.3 all n80. wrap38g
3x26/38 fused clapton.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (10/9/20)

Good job I've Givin up on framed staple coil build

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/9/20)

24g flat wire 28g fused clapton. I should have used one wrap less as it got a bit wonky installing. .23 @ a mere 35w

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Shasta (13/9/20)

Some messing around

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (15/9/20)

@Hakhan 

That is something I have not seen before. Did you just simply parallel them ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (16/9/20)

Stranger said:


> @Hakhan
> 
> That is something I have not seen before. Did you just simply parallel them ?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shasta (19/9/20)

Keeping busy on a Saturday with some wire laying around

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dreadside (20/9/20)

Played around with some coils and this was the most exiting one I have today.
3*28g ni80 wrapped in 38g ni80

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

Some serious skills on display here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Shasta (22/9/20)

Some messing around with the Zeus mesh deck

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Creative 4


----------



## Stew (22/9/20)

Shasta said:


> Some messing around with the Zeus mesh deck
> View attachment 208405
> View attachment 208406


How did it vape?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dreadside (22/9/20)

Little flavour monster!
Fralien 4 * .5mm ribbon framed with 28g and alien with some 38g 6 wraps all Ni80.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dreadside (22/9/20)

Dreadside said:


> Little flavour monster!
> Fralien 4 * .5mm ribbon framed with 28g and alien with some 38g 6 wraps all Ni80.
> View attachment 208474


Loving the luna by the way, qp it's nice but the wasp rda is better imo, like a cold vape with a long draw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shasta (24/9/20)

Stew said:


> How did it vape?


The flavour wasn't great and it actually made pretty good clouds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (26/9/20)

I saw a nice tip in another program where they used "Double coil spring lock washers" to keep the strands of wire aligned while applying the wrap wire. Thought you builders could use the tip. The person just wedged the washer open with a flat screwdriver while sliding it on the strands. PS. A used washer is often flattened so the surfaces are almost touching and you get them with almost full double coils which would be better balanced. The image looks big but you get quite small ones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (27/9/20)

I managed to capture a few screen shots. No link available for the tutorial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Shasta (27/9/20)

Stew said:


> I managed to capture a few screen shots. No link available for the tutorial.


Excellent stuff man!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (26/10/20)

Could someone please tell me the reason why in some videos say for example they want a 5 wrap coil, they wrap 7 wraps and under tension pull the one end to unravel 2 wraps. Does it tighten the coil tolerance closer to the desired ID?
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (4/11/20)

Stew said:


> Could someone please tell me the reason why in some videos say for example they want a 5 wrap coil, they wrap 7 wraps and under tension pull the one end to unravel 2 wraps. Does it tighten the coil tolerance closer to the desired ID?
> Thanks.


Bump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (4/11/20)

Stew said:


> Could someone please tell me the reason why in some videos say for example they want a 5 wrap coil, they wrap 7 wraps and under tension pull the one end to unravel 2 wraps. Does it tighten the coil tolerance closer to the desired ID?
> Thanks.



It does bring it closer to the desired ID also sometimes the first wrap is not as close to the other wraps or at a weird angle and this unwrapping makes it a bit neater. Some builders also do this to line up the outer wrap etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stew (4/11/20)

Friep said:


> It does bring it closer to the desired ID also sometimes the first wrap is not as close to the other wraps or at a weird angle and this unwrapping makes it a bit neater. Some builders also do this to line up the outer wrap etc


Thanks very much @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (13/12/20)

Christos said:


> 3x28 AWG Ni80 and aliens are 34AWG Ni80.


It's been awhile 

Thanks for the advise on your build
I build a coil as per your specs and I must say much easier to stretch and alien the cores and so far the best flavour I got 

So I made some more today for the attys 
I'm really impressed 
Thanks alot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spectator (15/12/20)

Stew said:


> Could someone please tell me the reason why in some videos say for example they want a 5 wrap coil, they wrap 7 wraps and under tension pull the one end to unravel 2 wraps. Does it tighten the coil tolerance closer to the desired ID?
> Thanks.


It dose work yes. The wire hase a bit of spring in its step when you coil it ant when you "un wrap" it you put tension on the wraps witch make it titter but only if you hold the other leg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (15/12/20)

Spectator said:


> It dose work yes. The wire hase a bit of spring in its step when you coil it ant when you "un wrap" it you put tension on the wraps witch make it titter but only if you hold the other leg



hell, I better get into making coils if it involves titter's !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spectator (15/12/20)

vicTor said:


> hell, I better get into making coils if it involves titter's !


Ja ja ja

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (26/12/20)

Stagered fused all 30G SS


Not perfect. I'm blaming the square type spools.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/12/20)

Good day all,where do you guys recommend buy the wire and what do you recommend starting out with.i want to go with the NI80

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Good day all,where do you guys recommend buy the wire and what do you recommend starting out with.i want to go with the NI80


I bought last at a vape shop that's not a member of Ecigssa ,but it can be bought at most Vape shops. Juicy Joe's, vape king etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I bought last at a vape shop that's not a member of Ecigssa ,but it can be bought at most Vape shops. Juicy Joe's, vape king etc.


have u ever heard of this:
*Lemaga Ni200 Wire 26G 10M*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> have u ever heard of this:
> *Lemaga Ni200 Wire 26G 10M*


Not that brand, but if it's from a reputable vendor then I don't see why not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Not that brand, but if it's from a reputable vendor then I don't see why not.


Thanks,yes vapeking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Thanks,yes vapeking


I would say go for it then. And good luck with building.
I cant reall help with building much. I didn't focus my energy there, but @Friep @Vaper @DarthBranMuffin @Dreadside and @Shasta have and I hope they can give you some tips.
Otherwise check out a few you tune videos for that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I would say go for it then. And good luck with building.
> I cant reall help with building much. I didn't focus my energy there, but @Friep @Vaper @DarthBranMuffin @Dreadside and @Shasta have and I hope they can give you some tips.
> Otherwise check out a few you tune videos for that.


@Christos is also an yster.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Friep (29/12/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Good day all,where do you guys recommend buy the wire and what do you recommend starting out with.i want to go with the NI80



I would say start with 28ga/26ga ni80 for cores and 36ga ni80 for outer wrap wire is a bit scares currently but juicy Joe's still has stock and offer excellent service ordered from them and received my package the next day and I am more than 1000km from them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (29/12/20)

4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Friep said:


> 4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
> View attachment 217921
> View attachment 217922
> View attachment 217923


Superstar!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mollie (29/12/20)

Friep said:


> I would say start with 28ga/26ga ni80 for cores and 36ga ni80 for outer wrap wire is a bit scares currently but juicy Joe's still has stock and offer excellent service ordered from them and received my package the next day and I am more than 1000km from them


I must agree with you on Juicy Joe's their service is really great and delivery is super fast
26/28 and 36ga is very scares but it's the best to start building
You can try throatpunch also I got some 28ga and 36ga Twisted Messes from them but ja it was before December don't know if they gonna have stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/20)

I have not done and fancy wraps in a while as on my end I prefer plain coils.

For my single/dual coil RDA's:
Haywire 24g Ni80 Flatwire: 3mm, 7-8 wraps, 0.5ohm single, 0.25ohm dual. I sometimes just drop one wrap when installing if I am up for a little bit lower ohms.

For DNA devices:
SS316L 26g, 3mm, 7 wraps. 0.5ohm single, 0.25ohm dual.

For MTL:
I found round wire works better for me than MTL MTL Fused Claptons. I use Ni80 round or Comp Wire (from Vape King). With that you will have to experiment on what works best for you as the MTL range goes from about 0.8ohms to 2ohms, depending what you like. I try to keep mine between 0.9 and 1.2 for MTL.

For Single/Dual coil RTA's:
I use prebuilt Tri Core Fused Claptons, Ni80, in the 0.4 to 0.5 range for single, 0.2 to 0.3 range Dual.

Moved away from Kanthal a bit, but KA1 is a good medium if you wrap hybrids for Temp Control with SS316L, just to help up the ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Speedy_11 (30/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I would say go for it then. And good luck with building.
> I cant reall help with building much. I didn't focus my energy there, but @Friep @Vaper @DarthBranMuffin @Dreadside and @Shasta have and I hope they can give you some tips.
> Otherwise check out a few you tune videos for that.


Thank you very much for the help,yes been nearly 4 years now,been making my own juice for nearly 2 year now it by the time i start my own fused claptons lol thanks for all that helped,il try and get the 26 g and 38 g

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Thank you very much for the help,yes been nearly 4 years now,been making my own juice for nearly 2 year now it by the time i start my own fused claptons lol thanks for all that helped,il try and get the 26 g and 38 g


Ijust letting you know. Juicy Joe's have 24 guage ni80 in stock if you're interested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/21)

I did some experimenting and got some interesting patterns.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (1/1/21)

Don't worry it's already undone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (1/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I did some experimenting and got some interesting patterns.
> View attachment 218137
> View attachment 218138
> View attachment 218139
> ...


What build did you try to do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (1/1/21)

@Resistance I take my hat of to you. It looks really challenging. Well done for tackling it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/21)

The vaper said:


> What build did you try to do?


I was just playing brother. I watched a Grim Green video and he explained about the effects of stretching the decor. I just wanted to see what I could do with the info. I know what I want to try and do now and it's this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (1/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Don't worry it's already undone.
> View attachment 218152


This is the reworked decor wire. I don't think it would have come straigher than this, but at least it's not a total waste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (2/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I was just playing brother. I watched a Grim Green video and he explained about the effects of stretching the decor. I just wanted to see what I could do with the info. I know what I want to try and do now and it's this
> View attachment 218157
> View attachment 218158


Cool
I found that the stretch method works better for me but I also found that the higher the gauge wire the less I must stretch but it still stays a challenge 
The one day I get my aliens perfect when wrapping the angle is perfect the flavor is perfect but the next aliens the angle is too much or too less flavor sucks lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Cool
> I found that the stretch method works better for me but I also found that the higher the gauge wire the less I must stretch but it still stays a challenge
> The one day I get my aliens perfect when wrapping the angle is perfect the flavor is perfect but the next aliens the angle is too much or too less flavor sucks lol


I don't have a lot of wire otherwise I would be on this again today. So I'll wait till next week. I'll update again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Cool
> I found that the stretch method works better for me but I also found that the higher the gauge wire the less I must stretch but it still stays a challenge
> The one day I get my aliens perfect when wrapping the angle is perfect the flavor is perfect but the next aliens the angle is too much or too less flavor sucks lol


That different patterns came from under,over and non-stretching the same decor wire. For me to understand it better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (9/1/21)

Murphys law
Looks like I got the framed staple right but now my ribbon wire is finished haha

I used 2*26ga SS 316 for the borders
6*0.4x.01 NI80 for the cores and wrap it with 38ga Ni80

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Murphys law
> Looks like I got the framed staple right but now my ribbon wire is finished haha
> 
> I used 2*26ga SS 316 for the borders
> ...


You use Lego. I used to store my Atty's on lego

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Murphys law
> Looks like I got the framed staple right but now my ribbon wire is finished haha
> 
> I used 2*26ga SS 316 for the borders
> ...


Smart bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (9/1/21)

Resistance said:


> You use Lego. I used to store my Atty's on lego


I found that Legos keep everything nice together
I got a Lego on the end side at the swivels and one that I move as I clapton or alien
Works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

The vaper said:


> I found that Legos keep everything nice together
> I got a Lego on the end side at the swivels and one that I move as I clapton or alien
> Works for me


I wanted to say I'll try that, but I think all the Lego was tossed in a cleaning operation.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (9/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I wanted to say I'll try that, but I think all the Lego was tossed in a cleaning operation.


Try it just make sure that your cores is straight, what I normally do is to secure the one end first in my drill chuck then pull all the wires to the swivels and secure them then I will put a Lego on the swivel site but my drill I standing loose so when doing my wraps I pull the drill back to keep the wires straight

Hope this makes sense lol

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hakhan (10/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Murphys law
> Looks like I got the framed staple right but now my ribbon wire is finished haha
> 
> I used 2*26ga SS 316 for the borders
> ...


lego blocks for the win especially for staple coils.
If you don't come right with ribbon wire DM me I have a few spare spools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (10/1/21)

Hakhan said:


> lego blocks for the win especially for staple coils.
> If you don't come right with ribbon wire DM me I have a few spare spools.


Thanks alot will have to wait with the framed staple builds until this longgg month has passed I still got enough wire for the other builds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (11/1/21)

So I used the very last.
0.3 ribbon wire could only made 4 frames so tried something else

I think they call it fralien or something 
Build is:28ga ni80 *2, 03*4 Ni80 aliened with 34 ga Ni80

5wraps coming out @0.31ohms but messed up a bit when installing it into the Tobhino but it's a test and so far I'm happy with the flavor and clouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (13/1/21)

Another framed staple attempt 
2*26ga x 6* 0.4 clapton in 38ga all ni80

This worked it work out just the ohms is high 0.17 had to take a wrap off so 5 wraps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Another framed staple attempt
> 2*26ga x 6* 0.4 clapton in 38ga all ni80
> 
> This worked it work out just the ohms is high 0.17 had to take a wrap off so 5 wraps
> ...


Looks good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shasta (17/1/21)

I got my first single coil atty and tried some builds on it to check which coil I liked most in it
All NI80
Alien 28x3/36



Staggered Clapton 26x2/36


Clapton 24 x 2 / 36




Mohawk 30 x 3 / 36


Alien 30 x 3 / 36

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (17/1/21)

Shasta said:


> I got my first single coil atty and tried some builds on it to check which coil I liked most in it
> All NI80
> Alien 28x3/36
> View attachment 219619
> ...



very very nice, good job ?

awesome photos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Shasta (17/1/21)

vicTor said:


> very very nice, good job ?
> 
> awesome photos



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (17/1/21)

Enjoy looking at your posts @Shasta Your builds look so good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Shasta (17/1/21)

Stew said:


> Enjoy looking at your posts @Shasta Your builds look so good.



Thanks Stew, i wouldn't have been able to if it wasn't for your help

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Shasta said:


> I got my first single coil atty and tried some builds on it to check which coil I liked most in it
> All NI80
> Alien 28x3/36
> View attachment 219619
> ...



Wow!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/21)

Fralien- 8 ply 0.3_framed with 29g+38g wrap

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Crazyj said:


> Fralien- 8 ply 0.3_framed with 29g+38g wrap
> View attachment 219661
> View attachment 219662
> View attachment 219663
> ...


Nice!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Nice!


Appreciate thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/21)

Known as "God coils" each core consists of 4 wires,in essence it has 12 cores. sanded down to desired gauge. This took hours to complete

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Shasta (17/1/21)

Crazyj said:


> Fralien- 8 ply 0.3_framed with 29g+38g wrap
> View attachment 219661
> View attachment 219662
> View attachment 219663
> ...


That's one awesome build, real nice man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shasta (17/1/21)

Crazyj said:


> Known as "God coils" each core consists of 4 wires,in essence it has 12 cores. sanded down to desired gauge. This took hours to complete


That really takes patience, great stuff there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/21)

Shasta said:


> That really takes patience, great stuff there.


It really does. Was a on off "project" haha. Thanks for the kind words man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (17/1/21)

Crazyj said:


> Known as "God coils" each core consists of 4 wires,in essence it has 12 cores. sanded down to desired gauge. This took hours to complete


Looks interesting and also alot of work well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Crazyj said:


> Known as "God coils" each core consists of 4 wires,in essence it has 12 cores. sanded down to desired gauge. This took hours to complete


Double wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

After some coil envy from previous coils posted today just some plain 3X30X36 all SS claps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Made on the 'dingese' I made today.


Some tweaks and the obvious upgrade will be posted in the weekend project thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic (19/1/21)

Train tracks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/1/21)

Shasta said:


> I got my first single coil atty and tried some builds on it to check which coil I liked most in it



So which coil do you like the most for a single coil RTA? I have a Destiny RTA and I've tried three different coils but none seem to be as good as the alien that was supplied with the tank. 

As a guy that likes a warm (60w or so) vape, what would anyone recommend for flavour?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So which coil do you like the most for a single coil RTA? I have a Destiny RTA and I've tried three different coils but none seem to be as good as the alien that was supplied with the tank.
> 
> As a guy that likes a warm (60w or so) vape, what would anyone recommend for flavour?



A Ni80 Tri Core Fused Clapton between 0.3 and 0.4 ohms at 40w to 50w... just peachy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shasta (19/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So which coil do you like the most for a single coil RTA? I have a Destiny RTA and I've tried three different coils but none seem to be as good as the alien that was supplied with the tank.
> 
> As a guy that likes a warm (60w or so) vape, what would anyone recommend for flavour?



So far the nicest is almost exactly what DarthBranMuffin said. I'm running Ni80 tri-core Alien 28g at 3mm coming in at a cosy 0.36 ohms and running at average of 65w. It gives a nice warm vape with good flavor
Coming very close second is the staggered clapton

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/21)

Well I normally do SS. But I had a short piece of ni80 just enough for one coil and I made a tri-core Clapton ,decor is SS. I know normally it's done the other way around. It's not bad a vape at all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (19/1/21)

and then you won't believe how many different coils I tried making. I was going to Clapton,alien, stagered spaced,framed stagered. And then I just ended up twisting the 5 cores slightly and spaced claptoned it. All other attempts was failures.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/1/21)

Thank you @DarthBranMuffin and @Shasta ! That sounds like what I'm looking for! I popped past Vaper's Corner on my way home yesterday and they were unfortunately sold out of tri-core but managed to get a tube of Ni80 3x26+36GA. I'll give it a bash and report the results!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thank you @DarthBranMuffin and @Shasta ! That sounds like what I'm looking for! I popped past Vaper's Corner on my way home yesterday and they were unfortunately sold out of tri-core but managed to get a tube of Ni80 3x26+36GA. I'll give it a bash and report the results!


That's good as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/1/21)

So I installed the Wotofo Alien last night. 


















Whilst it is an improvement, I am still looking for perfect coil for this tank (Destiny RTA). 

Also, at 0.19 ohms, I thought I'd be able to bump it up to around 60 (or so) watts but sweet spot seems to be around 50w.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So I installed the Wotofo Alien last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ID ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (21/1/21)

Resistance said:


> What ID ?


They normally 3mm I. D

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/1/21)

Yes, 3mm ID.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (21/1/21)

So I did a normal FC 2*26ga SS 316 claptoned with 36 ni80 the other day Just to test and to be honest I'm getting better flavor out than an alien coil I make

Personally sometimes the straight forward build performs sometimes better then your more difficult builds
Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Yes, 3mm ID.


What do you think will happen if you remove a wrap?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

Resistance said:


> What do you think will happen if you remove a wrap?


I would remove a wrap to see if I like it more or worse and then also try to make the ID snaller

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

Interesting... Let's give it a bash this weekend. 

Also, anyone know where I can get a spool of tri-core alien wire?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Interesting... Let's give it a bash this weekend.
> 
> Also, anyone know where I can get a spool of tri-core alien wire?


I don't you will find a spool if you find it's not gonna be good quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Interesting... Let's give it a bash this weekend.
> 
> Also, anyone know where I can get a spool of tri-core alien wire?


You Might find alien sticks don't know where I've seen it but also don't know the quality of the wire they used

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (7/2/21)

Just a simple straightforward build today for testing purposes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (7/2/21)

The vaper said:


> Just a simple straightforward build today for testing purposes
> View attachment 221717
> View attachment 221717



nice H !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (7/2/21)

vicTor said:


> nice H !


Thanks Mr T

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/21)

BVC Hybrid in the Dvarw DL... pretty!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (7/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> BVC Hybrid in the Dvarw DL... pretty!
> 
> View attachment 221727


Nice colours there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shasta (8/2/21)

I was also in the mood to mess around yesterday do I made these dual core Claptons

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (8/2/21)

Shasta said:


> I was also in the mood to mess around yesterday do I made these dual core Claptons
> 
> View attachment 221766


Damm what is the ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (8/2/21)

Shasta said:


> I was also in the mood to mess around yesterday do I made these dual core Claptons
> 
> View attachment 221766



I'm only looking properly now, is that 6 coils in that deck ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shasta (8/2/21)

The vaper said:


> Damm what is the ohms


It came to 0.12 ohms. 30g fused Claptons 2mm 8 wrap

@vicTor yip it's 6 coils and it worked

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (8/2/21)

Shasta said:


> It came to 0.12 ohms. 30g fused Claptons 2mm 8 wrap
> 
> @vicTor yip it's 6 coils and it worked



wow

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shasta (8/2/21)

Made some quad core 28g aliens can't wait to install them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (8/2/21)

Shasta said:


> Made some quad core 28g aliens can't wait to install them
> 
> View attachment 221849
> View attachment 221848
> View attachment 221850


They look so pretty I wouldn't want to use them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/21)

Decided to try 3 coils in the Univapo Symba RDA after seeing it done (extra coil in the mesh clamps)... flavor and clouds for days using the honeycomb airflow. The next pitstop I'll up the ohms and drop the power a bit, currently on 0.19ohms which is way below my paygrade...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (7/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to try 3 coils in the Univapo Symba RDA after seeing it done (extra coil in the mesh clamps)... flavor and clouds for days using the honeycomb airflow. The next pitstop I'll up the ohms and drop the power a bit, currently on 0.19ohms which is way below my paygrade...
> 
> View attachment 226947


Madness I tell you!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GerrieP (7/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to try 3 coils in the Univapo Symba RDA after seeing it done (extra coil in the mesh clamps)... flavor and clouds for days using the honeycomb airflow. The next pitstop I'll up the ohms and drop the power a bit, currently on 0.19ohms which is way below my paygrade...
> 
> View attachment 226947


Chowing gallons by the second...
I would assume.. Awesome build

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/21)

GerrieP said:


> Chowing gallons by the second...
> I would assume.. Awesome build



Not to bad at 70w, but then again, you only need to take a hit every 20 minutes or so with the amount of vapor it produces

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (8/4/21)

Awesomeness. I wanna see the math. is this about right. If so, nothing to worry about there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (18/4/21)

Pretty new to RTA's and this is my second RTA ever... It's a Hellvape Rebirth RTA with dual 3mm NI80 Coilology Fused Claptons coming in at 0.16ohms. This is my third build over the weekend (Still learning the ropes with this deck) and the third time was the charm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 227822
> View attachment 227823
> Pretty new to RTA's and this is my second RTA ever... It's a Hellvape Rebirth RTA with dual 3mm NI80 Coilology Fused Claptons coming in at 0.16ohms. This is my third build over the weekend (Still learning the ropes with this deck) and the third time was the charm.


I have the same tank, it's a pain to build on with the shared posts, but when you get used to it, the flavour is great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> I have the same tank, it's a pain to build on with the shared posts, but when you get used to it, the flavour is great!



It's harder to build on with beefier coils I've seen... My first build was on Friday night after drinking (Don't ask me how I did it, But I somehow managed to do it) second build was on Saturday morning with some beefy coils which I regretted and then yesterday night I decided to do it one more time to see what my mistake was and finally figured it out and now it doesn't leak at all and wicks great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> It's harder to build on with beefier coils I've seen... My first build was on Friday night after drinking (Don't ask me how I did it, But I somehow managed to do it) second build was on Saturday morning with some beefy coils which I regretted and then yesterday night I decided to do it one more time to see what my mistake was and finally figured it out and now it doesn't leak at all and wicks great


Awesome! Ja mine chills on my desk, probably gna sell it now that I upgraded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (29/4/21)

4 x 0.3mm 2 x 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm
Wow it had been a long time since I built something

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic (1/5/21)

Some mad builds.. most of them are still going 3 months later..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (4/5/21)

3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.67 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/5/21)

@Friep gave me some motivation to try my hand out at MTL Aliens, as I just received a Tauren MTL RTA, 2.5mm ID 3x32/40AWG N80, a build that takes a lot of patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (4/5/21)

N


Moey_Ismail said:


> @Friep gave me some motivation to try my hand out at MTL Aliens, as I just received a Tauren MTL RTA, 2.5mm ID 3x32/40AWG N80, a build that takes a lot of patience.
> View attachment 229015
> View attachment 229016


Nice try

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @Friep gave me some motivation to try my hand out at MTL Aliens, as I just received a Tauren MTL RTA, 2.5mm ID 3x32/40AWG N80, a build that takes a lot of patience.
> View attachment 229015
> View attachment 229016



They look amazing man how's the vape?

I find it difficult to get 40ga decored from 32ga.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (5/5/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> It's harder to build on with beefier coils I've seen... My first build was on Friday night after drinking (Don't ask me how I did it, But I somehow managed to do it) second build was on Saturday morning with some beefy coils which I regretted and then yesterday night I decided to do it one more time to see what my mistake was and finally figured it out and now it doesn't leak at all and wicks great


It's a super friendly tank to build on once you get used to the single posts.. what I do is I place one coil leg in, tighten the one side, then place the second coil leg in the second post, tighten both legs together so they are secure then open the first post and insert the second leg of the coil with the first and then tighten.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic (5/5/21)

Friep said:


> They look amazing man how's the vape?
> 
> I find it difficult to get 40ga decored from 32ga.


Do you make your coils yourself? Where do you get materials? Local or online order?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (5/5/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Do you make your coils yourself? Where do you get materials? Local or online order?



Jip I do make them myself last order was from juicy joes must say they where quick to deliver.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Friep said:


> 3 x 32ga ni80 aliend with 38ga ni80 0.67 ohms
> View attachment 228919


Welcome back - haven't seen you around for a while !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Do you make your coils yourself? Where do you get materials? Local or online order?



@Friep makes the most amazing coils, gave me some at Vapecon once, wow, wow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (5/5/21)

Friep said:


> They look amazing man how's the vape?
> 
> I find it difficult to get 40ga decored from 32ga.





Friep said:


> They look amazing man how's the vape?
> 
> I find it difficult to get 40ga decored from 32ga.


Thanks bud, they vape really good but I don't think MTL is for me, still early days though. I reversed the drill for about 10 seconds and the 40 slides right off easily

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (5/5/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thanks bud, they vape really good but I don't think MTL is for me, still early days though. I reversed the drill for about 10 seconds and the 40 slides right off easily


Thanks for the advice I also do that but only get 70% off lol. MTL is different also not really for me but I do enjoy some tobacco juices with MTL and tobacco flavors have come a very long way since I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takes (22/5/21)

My first try by hand, next time more patience will be applied hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/5/21)

takes said:


> View attachment 230327
> 
> My first try by hand, next time more patience will be applied hehe



Any coil wrapped by hand that works is a success story!!! Well done on the first build! Now you will only be limited with the amount of wire you have in your drawer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (25/5/21)

Time to try out this Clone Goon never had one so it's a first for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (26/5/21)

I expected a more on the goon, way too much airflow and leaks too much and the flavor is a 4/10
Back to the old hadalys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic (26/5/21)

I've never tried one.. never liked the look much.. the dead rabbit is an absolute rockstar, give thay a try next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (26/5/21)

These coils from @charln are godlike, this is only the 3rd time I've rewicked it, the cotton was clean, no burn through in.. I dont even know how many months, it's been forever though.. still going strong, it brought out the flavour of Slick Vanilla custard 10 x more intensely than my other tanks and coils.. was amazed..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (26/5/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I've never tried one.. never liked the look much.. the dead rabbit is an absolute rockstar, give thay a try next.


Thanks I love my single coil attys and it was proven again(well for myself) that I get much better flavor from them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (26/5/21)

The vaper said:


> I expected a more on the goon, way too much airflow and leaks too much and the flavor is a 4/10
> Back to the old hadalys



If I can give a tip change the coil position a bit so that the coils are directly over the airflow holes. The coils should be slightly above the airflow holes as well so that 1/4 of the coil is visible. The goon has alot of air flow but you can reduce it I like two holes open but you can reduce it more so that half of each of those holes are open this should restrict it quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (26/5/21)

The vaper said:


> Thanks I love my single coil attys and it was proven again(well for myself) that I get much better flavor from them



get an Impi

24mm single coil, yoh !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (26/5/21)

vicTor said:


> get an Impi
> 
> 24mm single coil, yoh !


Impi from Johnny Glegg LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (26/5/21)

Friep said:


> View attachment 230729
> 
> 
> If I can give a tip change the coil position a bit so that the coils are directly over the airflow holes. The coils should be slightly above the airflow holes as well so that 1/4 of the coil is visible. The goon has alot of air flow but you can reduce it I like two holes open but you can reduce it more so that half of each of those holes are open this should restrict it quite a bit.


Thanks I will do a build again this weekend and test it again 
I closed to airflow also to one air hole but might be the build also
Will try alien builds cause I need build some this weekend but then again the leak problem Damm it's pissing out lol and I did install new O rings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (26/5/21)

I will check some reviews on the Impi and check it out thanks @vicTor
I buy secondhand to test first that's way I bought the Goon eish

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/5/21)

The vaper said:


> I will check some reviews on the Impi and check it out thanks @vicTor
> I buy secondhand to test first that's way I bought the Goon eish



its a South African RDA - check out GIF Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (27/5/21)

vicTor said:


> its a South African RDA - check out GIF Mods


Can't find a website

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/5/21)

The vaper said:


> Can't find a website



hi, they on facebook

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (27/5/21)

@Friep 
Don't think I would be using I coil with visible damage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (27/5/21)

Stew said:


> @Friep
> Don't think I would be using I coil with visible damage.
> View attachment 230799


Pic is more than a year old but funny thing is damage like that on the legs don't change much on the quality of the vape also quite safe to use as long as nothing is touching the cap or the base. Hapens more often than not that a bit of the outer wrap is damaged or mis wrapped on the legs when I build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (27/5/21)

Friep said:


> Pic is more than a year old but funny thing is damage like that on the legs don't change much on the quality of the vape also quite safe to use as long as nothing is touching the cap or the base. Hapens more often than not that a bit of the outer wrap is damaged or mis wrapped on the legs when I build.


OK. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (1/6/21)

Testing the axial pro for a few days 
4 x 0.3mm ni80 bordered with 28ga ni80 aliend with 36ga ni80 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------

